# Ohio Snow and Ice Thread 2010-2011



## Young Pup

Well, I will get a thread going about our upcoming winter. Looks like northeast Ohio might have some action late next week. (Thanksgiving week) Still alot of time to see how all this pans out though. 

Been pretty dull down here. I have not seen any snowflakes yet myself.


----------



## SServices

We had some snow a few weeks ago, just covered the grass. hope we get something soon. The 50's and 60's suck!


----------



## SServices

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108856
The pics i posted the morning it snowed


----------



## Young Pup

It is a start that is all that matters. Looks good.


----------



## SServices

Yep.............


----------



## f250man

Thats what they have been saying JP that it will be a substantial amount for us up north. We will see.


----------



## 496 BB

Good God its over 60* today around here. Tomorrow even warmer. Then Im sure it will just drop 30* overnight as good ole Ohio weather does.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1122454 said:


> Thats what they have been saying JP that it will be a substantial amount for us up north. We will see.


Yeah Steve that is what I keep hearing. Waiting for some updated from Skyeye from this evening. Looking at models it looks to be rain right now. The cold front is slowing down. I wondering if it is a bad run on those myself. Time will tell later on what is going to happen.



496 BB;1122578 said:


> Good God its over 60* today around here. Tomorrow even warmer. Then Im sure it will just drop 30* overnight as good ole Ohio weather does.


Tell me about it. I was outside putting up Christmas lights. All brand new ones on the house. Only to find out after they all were up on the outline of the house some are brighter than the others. [email protected]$#!$!#@$!$!$!$#!$!#$ I am not very happy. Still have not decided if we are going to take them down or now.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1122633 said:


> Tell me about it. I was outside putting up Christmas lights. All brand new ones on the house. Only to find out after they all were up on the outline of the house some are brighter than the others. [email protected]$#!$!#@$!$!$!$#!$!#$ I am not very happy. Still have not decided if we are going to take them down or now.


Hell at least they work. I hate putting them all up when its COLD outside only to have to spend another 2 hours finding where the damn bulbs are burned out. Going LED everything either this year or next. Probably next since Im on the injured list.

I should have tried putting some up today but the race was more important and it gets dark too early.

Did you use LED ones? If so thats probably where the brightness issues are coming from. Is it whole strands that are dimmer?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1122707 said:


> Hell at least they work. I hate putting them all up when its COLD outside only to have to spend another 2 hours finding where the damn bulbs are burned out. Going LED everything either this year or next. Probably next since Im on the injured list.
> 
> I should have tried putting some up today but the race was more important and it gets dark too early.
> 
> Did you use LED ones? If so thats probably where the brightness issues are coming from. Is it whole strands that are dimmer?


That is why I took advantage of the warm weather today. I have done them in full carharts with wind chills in the 20's

Nope no LED's. 3 sets of 200 are brighter than the 5 sets of 150. I don't get it. Same type, phillips but major difference in light output.


----------



## 496 BB

Weird. Your obviously getting a power drop down somewhere in those strands. Almost like a resistor built in or you got too many lights on same strand. Your only supposed to put X amount of strands in a row. I know I had to split mine up from it blowing those stupid little fuses in the plugs.

Unplug them things and take em back. Ya cant be looking like no Griswalds now!


----------



## csi.northcoast

i miss the good ole days when one light went out they would all go out....many memories of my old neighbor yelling, screaming throwing things etc......ahhh good times


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Young Pup;1122633 said:


> Waiting for some updated from Skyeye from this evening. Looking at models it looks to be rain right now. The cold front is slowing down. I wondering if it is a bad run on those myself. Time will tell later on what is going to happen.


What's skyeye? Tell me more please!


----------



## suzuki0702

JohnRoscoe;1123368 said:


> What's skyeye? Tell me more please!


members only weather prediction.. Im not a member but i imagine the local meteologists take there models and such from there.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1123368 said:


> What's skyeye? Tell me more please!


It is a weather forum based out of Cincinnati. The owner is a Chief Meterologist and has his own business of forecasting for clients that pay him. There are other certified meterologists that post on there as well. A bunch of non certified guys that are better than some of the certified guys. Pretty good bunch of people that know their stuff.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I will agree JP, some of those guys can forcast better than the people that get paid the big bucks.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Sounds like a good tool- I've been frustrated by how sensationalized local forecasts have become. Do many of you find it worth the cost?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1123247 said:


> Weird. Your obviously getting a power drop down somewhere in those strands. Almost like a resistor built in or you got too many lights on same strand. Your only supposed to put X amount of strands in a row. I know I had to split mine up from it blowing those stupid little fuses in the plugs.
> 
> Unplug them things and take em back. Ya cant be looking like no Griswalds now!


Well, after getting done with work today we just ended up taking them all down. We put up all new ones. That was fun putting them up in the dark Good thing these were much brighter than the ones we had up. lol Sure did light up the roof for us.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1123871 said:


> I will agree JP, some of those guys can forcast better than the people that get paid the big bucks.


Yes sir they sure do. Looks like rain for the upcoming system. I just did a quick read over there since I am just now getting on the puter for the first time today. Will look better in a bit to see what all they are thinking now. Unless you have been over there.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1123876 said:


> Sounds like a good tool- I've been frustrated by how sensationalized local forecasts have become. Do many of you find it worth the cost?


Where are you in Central Ohio? Columbus??? Here is a link, it costs nothing for membership unless you want to become a client of his.

Here is his website:

http://skyeyeweather.com/

Here is the forum:

http://cincyweather.com/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;1123886 said:


> Yes sir they sure do. Looks like rain for the upcoming system. I just did a quick read over there since I am just now getting on the puter for the first time today. Will look better in a bit to see what all they are thinking now. Unless you have been over there.


No i havn't been on since last year.


----------



## f250man

Yea it looks like the storm will be mostly rain and then change over to some snow but not enough to worry about. So Im off to Southern ohio to go hunting.


----------



## b&b landscapes

Here are some links for you guys on weather predictions for this winter...

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/08/29/2011-winter-outlook-the-wait-is-over/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

They are saying 1-2 inches here Wednesday night.... of RAIN that is.


----------



## 496 BB

Damn thats alot of rain. Too bad not snow


----------



## show-n-go

I am so tired of this rain in Ohio, i wish we would have a blizzard sometime.. I alway's hear about the big one from 1978, that's what i want to see.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I hope that we get punished for all this warm weather and we get alot snow for punishment.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Another 2-3 inches of rain coming. Why couldnt it all be snow...


----------



## SServices

Tell me about it. Next week looks promising.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Not down here in columbus.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had a breif snow shower, now some freezing rain, but radar shows all rain coming.


----------



## 496 BB

We just got some sleet. They closed down 270/70 ramp so I heard from freezing. Roads are fine IMO but I can drive unlike most people in this state.

All cold and rain now. Kinda like a girl flashing but I cant look :crying:


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1125791 said:


> We just got some sleet. They closed down 270/70 ramp so I heard from freezing. Roads are fine IMO but I can drive unlike most people in this state.
> 
> All cold and rain now. Kinda like a girl flashing but I cant look :crying:


LOL I plowed that ramp in 08 when we had the blizzard. I was driving down 270 south and saw a few semi's just sitting there at the bottom of the ramp while another one was stuck on the ramp. I plowed him out and gave him a tug to get unstuck and then plowed the whole ramp so the other 8 semis could keep on moving.

On another note, cbus drivers are the worst. Its like armageddon here as soon as 1 drop of rain hits the roads.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1125880 said:


> LOL I plowed that ramp in 08 when we had the blizzard. I was driving down 270 south and saw a few semi's just sitting there at the bottom of the ramp while another one was stuck on the ramp. I plowed him out and gave him a tug to get unstuck and then plowed the whole ramp so the other 8 semis could keep on moving.
> 
> On another note, cbus drivers are the worst. Its like armageddon here as soon as 1 drop of rain hits the roads.


You aint kidding. IDIOTS.


----------



## 4700dan

No snow for Ohio for another 2 weeks


----------



## Scottscape

ground is too warm for anything


----------



## tls22

Happy thankgiving ohio


----------



## PlowTeam5

Scottscape;1126550 said:


> ground is too warm for anything


Just got in and the truck is reading 55* still. Rain has not let up at all. Come on cold weather and turn this rain into snow.:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

35 here now, my gf is out black friday shopping so if it would happen to freeze over ill get notice quickly so i can put some salt down, but with the wind thats picked up, the pavement will probably dry off before it would have a chance to freeze.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Snowing decent down here south of dayton, nothing is sticking. We just put the spreader on the 3500 just in case. Will get up in a few hours and make sure its not icy.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

ohiogreenworks;1127370 said:


> Snowing decent down here south of dayton, nothing is sticking. We just put the spreader on the 3500 just in case. Will get up in a few hours and make sure its not icy.


SERIOUSLY?! I am right here in C'ville/Bellbrook and I've been looking... just a bunch of rain. I didn't see a single flake or patch of ice. man... I'm ready for this. (haha...kinda) I've got a new truck that is sitting unmolested with a plow or salter... what a shame huh?

I'll have to talk to Jim C. over at ESI to get my stuff on... I have a feeling that the week of December 7th will be a date that will live in infamy.... I mean in Ohio Snow Contractor Infamy. I have a feeling about it for some reason... and that feeling is that I won't have my new truck ready :laughing:

Ya I'm ready to finally do some work again. I didn't do much of leaves or cleanup this year... and what I did do was mostly for family/ultra wealthy clientele... People dropped clean up to save money this year. I hope we get NAILED this year... after my other truck is set up lol...


----------



## AMGLandscape

I have landed a few accounts outside of my service area looking to reassign them the main one that Im looking to reassign asap is in chardon, ohio. PM me or email me at [email protected]...


----------



## SServices

Looking like were going to be able to at least salt the next few days, maybe plow! payup


----------



## PlowTeam5

:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Young Pup

It will be here soon enough. I am not worried yet, we have not even started winter yet. :waving:


----------



## 496 BB

Got first snowfall this morning! Not alot but enough to remind me how much I want snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Saturday into early Sunday looking good for accumulating snow. Right now it looks to be the south/west 2/3 of the state. But the lake effect machine looks to be going as well. Everyone should have some fun this weekend. purplebou:redbounce:yow!:


----------



## hdelectraglide

Young Pup;1134138 said:


> Saturday into early Sunday looking good for accumulating snow. Right now it looks to be the south/west 2/3 of the state. But the lake effect machine looks to be going as well. Everyone should have some fun this weekend. purplebou:redbounce:yow!:


I hope so the santa fund is way low and I won't feel bad about charging if money is billed outThumbs Up


----------



## 496 BB

Where you guys get your weather from? Im sick of the vague azz reports from Accuweather and Weather underground. And dont get me started on TWC. I swear being a weatherman is the only job you can fck up 90% of the time and still get a paycheck. Here I'll round it up for THE WHOLE YEAR: High between -10 and 105 and low between -30 and 79. Some cloudiness can be expected with a chance of precipitation.


----------



## cotter

Short term I just look at the radar and watch how it is moving. Whatever is upwind will soon be here  I skip all the BS with 'forecast' (white death is coming) and just use www.intellicast.com for their radar.
Chad


----------



## Young Pup

I watch channel 4 as the main weather then I use a weather forum that have some very knowledgable guys on it. Some pros, but mostly a bunch of weather enthusist that know their stuff. The snowstorm of March 2008?? I believe, they nailed that storm dead on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well we had a nice start to the first of the month, We got one salt round in on everything, two rounds on some of the stuff, and a very few of our sites got 3 rounds on them.

Keep the snow coming looks like sunday will be the start of our next event


----------



## 4700dan

Yep Clap snow on sunday or Monday is that spreader running now, got 2 days to double check everything and get ready for the next 1. payup


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Just enough ice to break the old spreader and just enough time to get a new one bougt & mounted (I hope).


----------



## 496 BB

Doesnt look like we will get anything now.


----------



## Mike S

Clapper&Company;1136373 said:


> Well we had a nice start to the first of the month, We got one salt round in on everything, two rounds on some of the stuff, and a very few of our sites got 3 rounds on them.
> 
> Keep the snow coming looks like sunday will be the start of our next event


Clapper have not seen you around here in a while


----------



## hdelectraglide

Hey pup are we still getting anything around dayton on sat?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

hdelectraglide;1136463 said:


> Hey pup are we still getting anything around dayton on sat?


good god I hope not! lol... I need the money but the shipment of rock salt came in ROCK SOLID and I sent that crap back yesterday.... I have a pallet sitting since last year (leftovers) and it was 75% frozen because it went out on trucks and some was returned (AKA got moisture and then sat hot/cold hot/cold for a year... I have no salt... I even sell the stuff... IDK I might have to call in some favors. I already have a few people I have to call today to try to arrange for them to get salt. I might grab some buckets/lids from one of my distributors and fill 'em up. I was gonna do a whole pallet of buckets (three tons) but someone stole my 16' tandem trailer... Dented left wheel fender... rusted a lil... old boards... If you see it let me know! I'm not having a good week guys.. Trying to do stuff to keep going but I get shut down everywhere I turn.

I want snow like the rest of you... but lets find the thieves and hang-em first! :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

hdelectraglide;1136463 said:


> Hey pup are we still getting anything around dayton on sat?


Still snow in the forecast. Amounts are up in the air. I am heading out now to finish up some leaf jobs. Picked one up actually yesterday while working down the street. Will try to post updates when I get back around 5pm. Sorry.

this is a broad range but 1-4 looks likely at this point with some heavier amounts possible. That is the best I can do as over on Skyeye they are being careful on amounts.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1136485 said:


> Still snow in the forecast. Amounts are up in the air. I am heading out now to finish up some leaf jobs. Picked one up actually yesterday while working down the street. Will try to post updates when I get back around 5pm. Sorry.
> 
> this is a broad range but 1-4 looks likely at this point with some heavier amounts possible. That is the best I can do as over on Skyeye they are being careful on amounts.


I was told that Greene/Montgomery were gonna get 3-4".... IDK how helpful that is... But I am good with a light dusting saturday and getting pounded sunday or next week lol.

I expect 2" out of this one. MAYBE plowable... MAYBE...


----------



## Young Pup

DaytonBioLawns;1136490 said:


> I was told that Greene/Montgomery were gonna get 3-4".... IDK how helpful that is... But I am good with a light dusting saturday and getting pounded sunday or next week lol.
> 
> I expect 2" out of this one. MAYBE plowable... MAYBE...


That is not out the realm over there. The latest model shows that being possible. With less amounts over here. Got to go out now to the leaves. lol


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1136517 said:


> That is not out the realm over there. The latest model shows that being possible. With less amounts over here. Got to go out now to the leaves. lol


Lucky... I wish I was doing leaves... I'm sitting here fixing someone else's problems lol... Gotta love when you get 882 rock solid bricks of salt delivered... YAYY

Anyone used buckets before? I have a supplier... I'm thinking about ordering a pallet of them and filling them with bulk... idk. I have to do something in time for the events.


----------



## 496 BB

JP where are you located at in central Ohio? Are you North of me IIRC? Im in east suburbs of Columbus.


----------



## hdelectraglide

i hope we get it i have salt from last year and if its hard i own a hammer...lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1136730 said:


> JP where are you located at in central Ohio? Are you North of me IIRC? Im in east suburbs of Columbus.


Eastside of columbus here to. What part are you in?


----------



## Clapper&Company

4700dan;1136396 said:


> Yep Clap snow on sunday or Monday is that spreader running now, got 2 days to double check everything and get ready for the next 1. payup


Dan, yea got it running that after noon, had to put a new motor on it



Mike S;1136436 said:


> Clapper have not seen you around here in a while


Mike, been busy lol


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1136865 said:



> Eastside of columbus here to. What part are you in?


Reynoldsburg


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1136950 said:


> Reynoldsburg


Haha, nice, I am in pataskala right off of 310. Not to far from you. Lets hope this storm tracks alil more north so we can get alil more of the snow. I hate just lil dustings.


----------



## Young Pup

DaytonBioLawns;1136532 said:


> Lucky... I wish I was doing leaves... I'm sitting here fixing someone else's problems lol... Gotta love when you get 882 rock solid bricks of salt delivered... YAYY
> 
> Anyone used buckets before? I have a supplier... I'm thinking about ordering a pallet of them and filling them with bulk... idk. I have to do something in time for the events.


I am about tired of the leaves. Got a call today from a regular customer asking I come out next week again. lol Oh well it is money.



496 BB;1136730 said:


> JP where are you located at in central Ohio? Are you North of me IIRC? Im in east suburbs of Columbus.


I am on the westside in Grandview.

I just got in fellas. AFter doing the leaves I worked on my plow. Had a headlight issue then the dang screw got stripped out. AFter that Had to put a Christmas tree in water for my Mon. Got a shower and had a buddy call, we replaced his whole plow pump and motor on his truck. Should have been easy to do, but we all know how that goes.

But I am going to eat and get over to skyeye to see what is going on. From the sounds of it, it might skirt us Central Ohio guys.


----------



## tom's snow pro

Cincinnati is expecting 1-3" tomarrow. I'm ready!


----------



## Young Pup

tom's snow pro;1137210 said:


> Cincinnati is expecting 1-3" tomarrow. I'm ready!


Be ready you could get a little more than that from what I just read. Some 5"total out west of Ohio. Columbus guys don't get down just yet. Looking at radar we still have a shot of some snow. My best guess just from a quick look 1-2 inches. Still reading over there.

But I am running out to get my dinner. Pizza anyone???


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1137229 said:


> Be ready you could get a little more than that from what I just read. Some 5"total out west of Ohio. Columbus guys don't get down just yet. Looking at radar we still have a shot of some snow. My best guess just from a quick look 1-2 inches. Still reading over there.
> 
> But I am running out to get my dinner. Pizza anyone???


Just had some papa johns by the fire while reading some Dickens and sipping some red wine. Getting rested up for tomorrow.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1137138 said:


> Haha, nice, I am in pataskala right off of 310. Not to far from you. Lets hope this storm tracks alil more north so we can get alil more of the snow. I hate just lil dustings.





Young Pup;1137206 said:


> I am on the westside in Grandview.


Cool PT5. My wife grew up in Beechwood Trails on Watkins. Whats your name she may know ya.

Pup I know where your at. I actually just got my route today and its all on West side. NICE....lol.

We 3 should meet up sometime and grab some beers. OR come over to my house and grab some since its always a beer fest here on weekends. As long as it dont snow tonight Im good. If it does.....damn its gonna suck


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1137240 said:


> Just had some papa johns by the fire while reading some Dickens and sipping some red wine.




At least there was no mention of a bubble bath :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1137240 said:


> Just had some papa johns by the fire while reading some Dickens and sipping some red wine. Getting rested up for tomorrow.


Panzera's pizza for me.



496 BB;1137536 said:


> Cool PT5. My wife grew up in Beechwood Trails on Watkins. Whats your name she may know ya.
> 
> Pup I know where your at. I actually just got my route today and its all on West side. NICE....lol.
> 
> We 3 should meet up sometime and grab some beers. OR come over to my house and grab some since its always a beer fest here on weekends. As long as it dont snow tonight Im good. If it does.....damn its gonna suck


A couple of us on here see quite a bit of each other. We should get a central Ohio meet together sometime soon. Seems like more and more are getting on here.

I don''t like the fox news on channel 8 weather forecast. Only calling for about an inch. Latest models are coming in and some difference from the earlier. I say 1-2 inches around here. We shall see though. Just waiting to see what they think on the weather forum.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

496 BB;1137539 said:


> At least there was no mention of a bubble bath :laughing:


X2!!! lol.... You sound like my gf BB lol.... It's all good though... I like to keep my girlie figure and love on a nice relaxing day like that... I can't hate on any of that lol...

I'm young so there's no bottle lol... they come in boxes for us college kids... Not that I've ever had a sip of mommy's wine cooler :laughing: I'll stop while I'm ahead..

I just left to mount the lil' dogg... I'm gonna plow out three lots tmr morning and then maybe an estate drive... That's all that is calling for the inch or so... No one else feels like paying me to come in... But next week I'll take care of that!


----------



## 496 BB

So JP what it looking like?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1137916 said:


> So JP what it looking like?


Looking like an inch or two from what I can tell and from what they are saying over there. Cincy should be the lucky winners on this. Oh well, maybe more next time. will keep updating here today. It will be on and off though as I have errands that need to be done.


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/oh_/radar.asp?play=true

If you look at the radar up around Chicago. That is what i am keeping an eye for our heavier snow. So some hope still there.


----------



## EPPSLLC

the ground is covered here but just as i though the pavement temps are still to high so its not sticking... Never fear our main competitor is out salting his wal marts and gas stations lol I wish if they were going to throw money away they would at least throw it my way.... but eh i guess you have to make up for those $250 pushes some where blhahahaha


----------



## Young Pup

EPPSLLC;1137951 said:


> the ground is covered here but just as i though the pavement temps are still to high so its not sticking... Never fear our main competitor is out salting his wal marts and gas stations lol I wish if they were going to throw money away they would at least throw it my way.... but eh i guess you have to make up for those $250 pushes some where blhahahaha


I saw that the other day up here. People salted and it did not even need salting. Talking about taking advantage of the customer. With it being a daylight storm, I think the snow will melt on most of the surfaces anyway due to the solar heating. I know it is cloudy but that sun is still behind those things. lol


----------



## 496 BB

Thanks JP. Just talked to relatives in Dayton area and they are getting nice amount. Closed down 35 I guess from ice and snow. DAMNIT!


----------



## hdelectraglide

496 BB;1137997 said:


> Thanks JP. Just talked to relatives in Dayton area and they are getting nice amount. Closed down 35 I guess from ice and snow. DAMNIT!


really nothing in troy/dayton im getting ready any how


----------



## hdelectraglide

May go salt a little later NO PLOWING


----------



## Young Pup

You would think we all would be getting something from the looks of this:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/us_/radar.asp

But up close still shows we should be seeing something: Darker blue is not to far away from us:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/oh_/radar.asp


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The mulch has some white on it but thats it for us up here.


----------



## show-n-go

This storm stinks... grass is covered but the roads are just wet from Cincinnati all the way to Dayton...... I put my plow on last night and got all excited for nothing.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1137536 said:


> Cool PT5. My wife grew up in Beechwood Trails on Watkins. Whats your name she may know ya.
> 
> Pup I know where your at. I actually just got my route today and its all on West side. NICE....lol.
> 
> We 3 should meet up sometime and grab some beers. OR come over to my house and grab some since its always a beer fest here on weekends. As long as it dont snow tonight Im good. If it does.....damn its gonna suck


I didnt grow up out here. I moved out here not to long ago. But always been a eastsider. I just finished up checking all my lots making sure nothing has changed on them and got the trucks all loaded up. So lets see what happens today. And I am always down for a beer or two. I got a alot of land and parking here at my house if you guys wanna meet up and talk plows and drink brewski's. I know my crew would be all for it as well.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Salted a walk at one place earlier, gonna wait til its all done and check everything, should have something to salt at least...


----------



## alsam116

to warm in northern ky to stick to the pavement...but the truck that is sitting waiting to push has about 2 inches on the hood. hopefully wen the sun goes down we can salt frozen lotsonly about 5 more hours to see.have fun everybody!!!


----------



## 496 BB

PITIFUL. I saw MAYBE 3 snow flakes here. They werent BSing when they said LESS than half inch.

Well guess its time for some beers as it seems snow is a no go.


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah, pretty much nothing. Getting light snow over here for the better part of an hour. Vehicles are covered, mulch is covered, and the grass is starting to get some build up, not much though.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1138585 said:


> Yeah, pretty much nothing. Getting light snow over here for the better part of an hour. Vehicles are covered, mulch is covered, and the grass is starting to get some build up, not much though.


Yea same here. God I hope it dont snow now. Beer is going down WAAAAAAY to smooth and one DUI is enough :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

its sticking here some, going to have to go check a few lots that are 24/7, and head to the village


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1138777 said:


> Yea same here. God I hope it dont snow now. Beer is going down WAAAAAAY to smooth and one DUI is enough :laughing:


Which truck you going to be driving over this way. That way if I see you, I will stay well away from ya. :laughing: Seriously do you salt? If anything, I will be out looking at some lots for possible saltings.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;1138828 said:


> its sticking here some, going to have to go check a few lots that are 24/7, and head to the village


Ron, what did I tell you about hanging out with the village people? :nono Won't be long and you will be singing YMCA too.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1138863 said:


> Which truck you going to be driving over this way. That way if I see you, I will stay well away from ya. :laughing: Seriously do you salt? If anything, I will be out looking at some lots for possible saltings.


Nope no salting for me. Got my route tonight and its a LOOOONG one. From Stringtown road all way up to Ballentrae in Dubln and from wilson rd to cosgray. 60 miles from my house to last stop not including coming home. Bout a 15 hour route but with 3 guys so should be more around 9-12. Of course I had to get 3 damn gas stations. Hints on those as far as tank caps go?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;1138870 said:


> Ron, what did I tell you about hanging out with the village people? :nono Won't be long and you will be singing YMCA too.


Lol nice Jp.... Well just got back from town the side roads are covered and some lots are ... Looks like were be out in the morning


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Salted few more lots tonight, that is about all that needed to be done. Pulled one guy out of a ditch and tried to help a few others, be safe guys around here it was/is slicker than sh*t!


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1138899 said:


> Nope no salting for me. Got my route tonight and its a LOOOONG one. From Stringtown road all way up to Ballentrae in Dubln and from wilson rd to cosgray. 60 miles from my house to last stop not including coming home. Bout a 15 hour route but with 3 guys so should be more around 9-12. Of course I had to get 3 damn gas stations. Hints on those as far as tank caps go?


Sounds like a long route. I don't do gas stations, but I would just go real slow over those or go try to go between them if it is possible. Hopefully someone else can help on that.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;1138902 said:


> Lol nice Jp.... Well just got back from town the side roads are covered and some lots are ... Looks like were be out in the morning


I have a couple to go by, We will see how icy it is out there in a bit though.


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1138911 said:


> Salted few more lots tonight, that is about all that needed to be done. Pulled one guy out of a ditch and tried to help a few others, be safe guys around here it was/is slicker than sh*t!


How much did you end up with??


----------



## Young Pup

Northeast guys:

Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1014 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE SUNDAY THROUGH TUESDAY...

.PERSISTENT LOW PRESSURE ACROSS NEW ENGLAND AND SOUTHEASTERN
CANADA WILL CAUSE COLD AIR TO FLOW ACROSS LAKE HURON AND LAKE
ERIE. AS MORE MOISTURE GETS WRAPPED INTO THE SYSTEM...LAKE EFFECT
SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP AND SPREAD INLAND ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO
AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. THE SNOW WILL LIKELY BECOME HEAVIER
SUNDAY INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS PATTERN WILL PERSIST THROUGH
TUESDAY.

OHZ014-089-PAZ001>003-051115-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0003.101205T1200Z-101208T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0002.101205T1200Z-101208T0000Z/
ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-
CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...JEFFERSON...ASHTABULA...ERIE...
EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
1014 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE OVERNIGHT ACROSS THE REGION. THE SNOW
SHOWERS WILL BECOME HEAVIER SUNDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY.
BY TUESDAY EVENING...BETWEEN 1 AND 2 FEET OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE
WHERE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS SET UP ACROSS THE AREA.

WINDS WILL ALSO BE ON THE INCREASE DURING THE DAY SUNDAY TO 15 TO
25 MPH WITH OCCASIONAL GUSTS TO 35 MPH. THE COMBINATION OF
MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW AND THE GUSTY WINDS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
DIFFICULT AS VISIBILITIES BECOME REDUCED TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES.

IF YOU ARE PLANNING ON TRAVELING THROUGH NORTHEAST OHIO INTO
PENNSYLVANIA...BE SURE TO ALLOW EXTRA TIME OR ALTER YOUR TRAVEL
ARRANGEMENTS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Young Pup;1138917 said:


> How much did you end up with??


Down where I am, about 20 min south of dayton, we got around 3-4 inches on grass and mulch, but on pavement I would say all day only about 1-1.5 inches actually stuck. Roads got real slick around 630pm but once salt was down, everything was just wet. You guys end up getting any over east?


----------



## f250man

Not much up here in the snowbelt yet. Maybe 2" last night


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in from salt run #1 for the day, had to do pretty much the whole route.


----------



## 496 BB

ohiogreenworks;1139072 said:


> Down where I am, about 20 min south of dayton, we got around 3-4 inches on grass and mulch, but on pavement I would say all day only about 1-1.5 inches actually stuck. Roads got real slick around 630pm but once salt was down, everything was just wet. You guys end up getting any over east?


A few flakes was it until it got dark. Then it was about enough to maybe cover a windshield of a parked car and only wet roads. No accumulation whatsoever.

If only Alum Creek could produce "lake effect snow" :bluebounc


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

I was out most of the night last night salting. Now waiting on this "Lake Effect" snow that is supposed to be coming. Looks like it is going to start at 2-3 and continue for several hours. You never here about lake effect dow here in Dayton, anyones thoughts on how this is going to turn out?


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1139072 said:


> Down where I am, about 20 min south of dayton, we got around 3-4 inches on grass and mulch, but on pavement I would say all day only about 1-1.5 inches actually stuck. Roads got real slick around 630pm but once salt was down, everything was just wet. You guys end up getting any over east?





496 BB;1139334 said:


> A few flakes was it until it got dark. Then it was about enough to maybe cover a windshield of a parked car and only wet roads. No accumulation whatsoever.
> 
> If only Alum Creek could produce "lake effect snow" :bluebounc


Nope pretty much answered above. I did get up and go check on couple of lots but all I did lose sleep. lol

I wish Alum Creek would do that.

As for the Lake Effect coming in, it just depends on the windflow, right now it is more of a n/w flow so the western part should see some then the winds are to shift more of a westerly which should bring that in the central par.

Disclaimer************ LOL
I will clarify I am no expert here just giving my thoughts on what I have learned in the past couple of years. And whatever information I get from the more knowledgable ones over on Skyeye.


----------



## C&C Services

I'm located In Kettering Ohio We Received A Inch and Three Quarters Only On The Grass Surfaces Nothing Accumulated On Lots Or Roads. I Been Looking At The ForeCast For Dayton They Are Calling For A Decent Snow This Up Coming Weekend We Will See If It Plays Out It Will Be Cold Enough!!!


----------



## 496 BB

C&C Services;1139697 said:


> I'm *l*ocated In Kettering Ohio We Received A Inch *a*nd Three Quarters Only On The Grass Surfaces Nothing Accumulated On Lots Or Roads. I Been Looking At The ForeCast For Dayton They Are Calling For A Decent Snow This Up Coming Weekend We Will See If It Plays Out It Will Be Cold Enough!!!


You missed 2 capital letters :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

496 BB;1139720 said:


> You missed 2 capital letters :waving:


ROFLMAO ! That made my day wile waiting on the next salt run


----------



## Clapper&Company

Starting to stick here again, Salt run # 2 will be starting soon... going to get ready and head to load salt

Everyone be safe tonight!


----------



## SServices

GOOD TIMES! payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;1139819 said:


> Starting to stick here again, Salt run # 2 will be starting soon... going to get ready and head to load salt
> 
> Everyone be safe tonight!


are you about ready to sell the blades and just salt everything all the time lol


----------



## Young Pup

Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
836 PM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

OHZ011>014-021>023-089-PAZ001>003-060945-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.W.0002.000000T0000Z-101208T0000Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN...ASHTABULA...ERIE...
EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
836 PM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
TUESDAY...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
TUESDAY.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE TO EXPAND AND INTENSIFY
OVERNIGHT. LOCALLY HEAVY SNOWFALL WITH NEAR ZERO VISIBILITIES CAN
BE EXPECTED AT TIMES. SNOWFALL RATES COULD APPROACH TWO INCHES PER
HOUR WITH THE HEAVIER BANDS. RAPID CHANGES IN DRIVING CONDITIONS
AND VISIBILITY SHOULD BE EXPECTED. USE EXTREME CAUTION IF
TRAVELING OVERNIGHT AND MONDAY.

THE HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW OVERNIGHT WILL LIKELY FALL OVER
INLAND PORTIONS OF NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. MORE THAN A FOOT OF
SNOW HAS ALREADY FALLEN IN THE MEADVILLE AREA WITH AN ADDITIONAL 4
TO 8 INCHES EXPECTED OVERNIGHT IN BOTH ERIE AND CRAWFORD COUNTIES. LOCAL
AMOUNTS OF UP TO A FOOT CANNOT BE RULED OUT OVERNIGHT. AN ADDITIONAL 4 TO 8
INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED ON MONDAY WITH SIMILAR AMOUNTS MONDAY
NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. SOME LOCATIONS COULD HAVE BETWEEN TWO AND
THREE FEET OF SNOW ON THE GROUND BY TUESDAY EVENING. LOCATIONS
NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 WILL SEE LESSER AMOUNTS OF SNOWFALL. BUT...
EVEN THE CITY OF ERIE COULD HAVE UP TO A FOOT OF SNOW BY TUESDAY.

IN NORTHEAST OHIO...THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL TONIGHT IS EXPECTED TO
BE OVER LAKE AND GEAUGA COUNTIES. A BAND OF INTENSE SNOWFALL HAS
ALREADY BEGUN TO DEVELOP OVER THAT AREA. OVERNIGHT ACCUMULATIONS
OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE LIKELY. LOCAL AMOUNTS OF UP TO 6 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED ELSEWHERE IN THE WARNING AREA. IN CUYAHOGA COUNTY THE
HIGHEST AMOUNTS WILL BE ON THE HIGHER TERRAIN IN THE EASTERN END
OF THE COUNTY. WESTERN PORTIONS OF CUYAHOGA COUNTY WILL SEE NO
MORE THAN AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW OVERNIGHT. TRUMBULL...PORTAGE AND
SUMMIT COUNTIES WILL SEE THE HEAVIEST SNOW FALL ACROSS THE
NORTHERN THIRD OF THE COUNTY. ACCUMULATIONS WILL DROP OFF
SIGNIFICANTLY TO THE SOUTH. AN ADDITIONAL 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW
CAN BE EXPECTED ON MONDAY ACROSS ALL OF THE WARNING AREA WITH
SIMILAR AMOUNTS POSSIBLE MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. A FEW
LOCATIONS IN GEAUGA AND ASHTABULA COUNTIES COULD HAVE UP TO TWO
FEET OF SNOW ON THE GROUND BY TUESDAY EVENING.

REMEMBER...LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXTREMELY VARIABLE. ACCUMULATIONS
CAN VARY SIGNIFICANTLY OVER JUST A FEW MILES. BE PREPARED FOR
RAPID CHANGES IN CONDITIONS AND ALLOW FOR EXTRA TRAVEL TIME. IN
ADDITION TO THE SNOW...NORTHWEST WINDS OF 15 TO 20 MPH WITH HIGHER
GUSTS CAN BE EXPECTED. BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL BECOME A
PROBLEM AS THE SNOW STARTS TO PILE UP.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$
KUBINA


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;1139863 said:


> are you about ready to sell the blades and just salt everything all the time lol


That is a hell of an idea!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got woke up from my nap, A Client of mine wants salt again, So back out I go!

See Travis, its not just me thats salt happy, now my clients are just as bad lol


----------



## D&E

We're getting hit pretty hard here in the Akron/Kent area. We've gotten about 4 inches on the roads and the city plows are running like mad. It's supposed to let up a bit between 4 and 6am, so I'm going to go out and start my route around then. It's not really supposed to let up until Tuesday night, either.


----------



## 496 BB

Still looking at little snow flakes not mounting to anything. Sucks.


----------



## Jason205HD

Not much here maybe a 1''1/2 wish I lived in the snow belt right now


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got some salt down this morning. Thats about. Scraped a few spots to clear the dust off so the salt would bite alil better on the pavement. I think around the 12th-15th looks promising.


----------



## D&E

How's that?


----------



## hdelectraglide

D&E;1141413 said:


> How's that?


beautiful payuppayup


----------



## 496 BB

SUCKS thats how that is!!!!!!!!! Send it down here. Need to get the snow plow/fun money funds rolling already!!!


----------



## 496 BB

What are they saying for us Young Pup for this weekend? I registered on Skyeye but says I can view anything....wtf?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

496 BB;1142080 said:


> What are they saying for us Young Pup for this weekend? I registered on Skyeye but says I can view anything....wtf?


Lots of uncertain people over there with this storm, they are talking possibly a big snow event or a rain with snow on the back side but no one really has put any figures into place as of yet.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1142080 said:


> What are they saying for us Young Pup for this weekend? I registered on Skyeye but says I can view anything....wtf?


Did you get a e-mail with a confirmation??? Did you use cincyweather.com ?



Elwer Lawn Care;1142102 said:


> Lots of uncertain people over there with this storm, they are talking possibly a big snow event or a rain with snow on the back side but no one really has put any figures into place as of yet.


I am not posting on this till it is closer. lol I am not going to jinx it. :waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Good idea JP, one a second note.. its snowiung good here now with big flakes but there isn't anything on the radar so dont thinkt it willl amount to anything but if it did this for an hour we would be plowing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP, does it sound like up north here has the better chance for the heavy snow?


----------



## 496 BB

Yea JP I got the email thing and I can get on just not see anything. Username is same there. Said something about an Admin has to authorize it but that was 2 days ago.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

496 BB;1142455 said:


> Yea JP I got the email thing and I can get on just not see anything. Username is same there. Said something about an Admin has to authorize it but that was 2 days ago.


I actually had the exact same experience. Wonder if they're not taking new members or the admin isn't checking his mail?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I like the looks of this map..

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42659/will-weekend-snowstorm-lead-to.asp


----------



## 496 BB

God Forbid they would use highly CONTRASTING colors. Sucks for the partially colorblind people :laughing:

Always gotta ask my wife WTF the colors are.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1142455 said:


> Yea JP I got the email thing and I can get on just not see anything. Username is same there. Said something about an Admin has to authorize it but that was 2 days ago.





JohnRoscoe;1142480 said:


> I actually had the exact same experience. Wonder if they're not taking new members or the admin isn't checking his mail?


That's interesting. I don't see anything about not accepting new members over there.

Edit: This is from November 2nd. But I have not seen any issues over in awhile. After signing on do this,

Posted 02 November 2010 - 12:30 PM

Hello Forum Members.

We are aware of the recent slow down issue and are considering options at this time. If we cannot rectify the software issue in a timely manner, we may have clear our database and all current members will have to resign up. Please note: at this time we are not validating new forum sign ups.

Click on this in the upper left hand corner and see if that gets you on:

Skyeye Weather Forum


----------



## 496 BB

Nope if you were referring to the logo it doesnt do anything except refresh


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1142899 said:


> Nope if you were referring to the logo it doesnt do anything except refresh


Not that logo under that, under the words forum,members and calendar. Sign in and after signing in you still don't see the forum click on that.


----------



## 496 BB

Nothing and dont see it.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the latest on this storm, wait for it, wait for it, wait for it,








Sunny and 75 degrees until April 2011 and then we start our winter. lol :waving::waving:


----------



## 496 BB

Just got an email back form an admin over there and she said reason was not activated was my IP was "high risk" meaning I send too many emails or something. Whatever that means. Anyways she said she would let me in on a "trial" run. EWWWWWWWWWWW thanks!!! Like a give a flying sht about your forums.

Well I find out today whether or not I am going to plow this season or I have to have back surgery 

Either way Im plowing one way or another


----------



## alsam116

did you c-bus guys get to salt monday at all?? just curious, i hope somebody gets some snow this weekend because it looks like were goning to get just rain durring the day and the turn to snow sat night(doubt it will stick 40 degreeas sat day). i heard 1 inch sunday from local weather but read somewhere 2-3 inches sunday. we wil see wont we!!


----------



## 496 BB

Well boys it look as if we are going to get some good amounts of snow this coming Saturday late night and all thru Sunday. Skyeye is saying either way we will be in the storm. Its either going to be here and North or here and South. Noone is saying how much yet but Ive read a big spread of anywhere from 2"-10". Yea nice spread huh? Im sure by Friday we will know for sure how long we will be out plowing. Thing is NO ONE is even remotely saying anything about this on TV so its going to come as a shock to everyone. Hell I called my plow boss and he had no idea we were getting anything. Gotta get some stuff ready but its minor. I was setup a month ago


----------



## Young Pup

Easy there. Channel 4 was talking about this on Sunday of this week. I saw the other 2 channels mention the possibility of this storm on their news tonight. After you posted your message one model is showing something different over there now. That is why I have not posted about it. Patience is key here. Do get to much of a high only to be let down hard. This is not a complete lock yet. I repeat, this is not a complete lock yet.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1144254 said:


> did you c-bus guys get to salt monday at all?? just curious, i hope somebody gets some snow this weekend because it looks like were goning to get just rain durring the day and the turn to snow sat night(doubt it will stick 40 degreeas sat day). i heard 1 inch sunday from local weather but read somewhere 2-3 inches sunday. we wil see wont we!!


Yep salt was the key here. Some of them way over did it. Lots are white with salt. Totally unbelieveable when I see that.


----------



## chevyman51

The guy in my local new said it is looking like more rain than snow but I hope he is wrong


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1144865 said:


> The guy in my local new said it is looking like more rain than snow but I hope he is wrong


The two models runs are showing something different than last nights run. Could be a bump or it could be going that way.Right now it showing rain/snow mix,Tommorrow at noon it could show all snow again. That is why I have not posted much totals on this storm. To much time ahead on this. Don't get down still 3 days away. But who knows.


----------



## chevyman51

Good I think I am just going to start checking here and see what you say


----------



## hdelectraglide

I stopped listening to our weather guy last year they were unable to get the summer forecast right.Winter is way above there head so lets not jinx's this storm by running around with ours plows hooked up


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I'm wayyyy beyond "plows hooked up." Trucks washed and waxed, interiors detailed, rain-x on the windshields, fluidfilm on the blades, and trucks backed into the shop to head out the first snow we get! 
Bring it!


----------



## 496 BB

Damn models HAVE changed. Now are going North BUT thats not to say next runs will show Southernly again. Who knows at this point. This track is nuts to have spanned so differently. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## chevyman51

Well it looks like this storm is going to be a joke.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

There is still some hope.


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah I am hoping but I am not like the rest of the guys by me runnig around with plows and spreaders all hooked up


----------



## 496 BB

Think it may be a surpriser. Its funny how they storm normally work out. Its the ones that they call for 6"-8" that are usually a bust around here. Its the ones they call for small amounts that are usually the good ones. Hell either way Im sure we will all get to get one round in at least. Thats good for me as mine is almost 15 hours long! Add to that the huge blowing wind factor and Im sure we all be out doing cleanups from that too. I'll take em as they come as either way its money in my pocket.


----------



## 496 BB

chevyman51;1147231 said:


> Yeah I am hoping but I am not like the rest of the guys by me runnig around with plows and spreaders all hooked up


Dont get caught with your pants down 

Sucks hooking everything up at 4am from a dead sleep. I got old style mounts and not daily driver so it stays on. Just finished up the little odds and ends and am finally ready to roll. Wife is outta town for weekend so its BEER and party TIME!!!


----------



## chevyman51

496 BB;1147242 said:


> Dont get caught with your pants down
> 
> Sucks hooking everything up at 4am from a dead sleep. I got old style mounts and not daily driver so it stays on. Just finished up the little odds and ends and am finally ready to roll. Wife is outta town for weekend so its BEER and party TIME!!!


I wont but I got some work to do before I hook up. My old boss called toaday and said he has some scrap metal so I am going to go make some money that way firstpayup


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1147217 said:


> Well it looks like this storm is going to be a joke.


This storm has plenty of surprises in it. We might not get the big one this time, but it looks like we will be getting at least some.

Like Travis said we have hope. Tonights runs will be fun to watch. One starts around 9pm and the other around 10:30pm.


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1147231 said:


> Yeah I am hoping but I am not like the rest of the guys by me runnig around with plows and spreaders all hooked up


Heck I left mine on from last weekend. I never bothed to even unhook it. I just drove it very little though. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chevyman51

I have not had to even hook mine up yet except to see if it worked it has not snowed enough here


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1147381 said:


> I have not had to even hook mine up yet except to see if it worked it has not snowed enough here


I have not used mine yet either. Thought I would, so I did not want to do it in the snow.


----------



## jadyejr

I just went out and hooked up... ive been following the forum on accuweather and it looks like its coming further south... plus id hate to be hooking up in the rain if we get a surprise tomorrow and this thing comes in early... i hate to hook up because i feel like im gonna jinx it... but i think i saw at least 5 trucks the little bit i was out of the office today... gonna cross my fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## Young Pup

I am worried when it changes over from rain to snow. How fast everything will be freezing up. I am not quite sure when I want to put the skid of salt in the truck that is for sure. But really it is not up to me when it goes in for it is sitting at Rhino's place. (member on here). lol


----------



## jadyejr

Young Pup;1147474 said:


> I am worried when it changes over from rain to snow. How fast everything will be freezing up. I am not quite sure when I want to put the skid of salt in the truck that is for sure. But really it is not up to me when it goes in for it is sitting at Rhino's place. (member on here). lol


it'll be a nasty storm... id much rather have full snow any day...


----------



## 496 BB

Yea ice is a whole nother story. I dont care how much of a wheelman you are there is ZERO friction to control. Thats when you love your old thick azz sheetmetal truck! 

I have a feeling these agriculture bias ply tires are going to SUUUCK in the snow. I know they slide in the rain.

Hey JP thx for turning me on to Skyeye. Pretty neat learning all that stuff even though I dont understand sht for now. You think we will have anything before 10am Sunday? Gotta figure out what the beer plan is tomorrow :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jadyejr;1147482 said:


> it'll be a nasty storm... id much rather have full snow any day...


I am with you on that. Ice just plain sucks.



496 BB;1147489 said:


> Yea ice is a whole nother story. I dont care how much of a wheelman you are there is ZERO friction to control. Thats when you love your old thick azz sheetmetal truck!
> 
> I have a feeling these agriculture bias ply tires are going to SUUUCK in the snow. I know they slide in the rain.
> 
> Hey JP thx for turning me on to Skyeye. Pretty neat learning all that stuff even though I dont understand sht for now. You think we will have anything before 10am Sunday? Gotta figure out what the beer plan is tomorrow :laughing:


Not a problem, I see you over there asking questions. I think we will have some surprises with this. Me personally, I think it will start in the wee hours of Sat/Sun morn. not later. But I want to watch the model runs later on.


----------



## jadyejr

496 BB;1147489 said:


> Yea ice is a whole nother story. I dont care how much of a wheelman you are there is ZERO friction to control. Thats when you love your old thick azz sheetmetal truck!
> 
> I have a feeling these agriculture bias ply tires are going to SUUUCK in the snow. I know they slide in the rain.
> 
> Hey JP thx for turning me on to Skyeye. Pretty neat learning all that stuff even though I dont understand sht for now. You think we will have anything before 10am Sunday? Gotta figure out what the beer plan is tomorrow :laughing:


agriculture bias ply tires? that sounds like its gonna give you issues... i think my bfg a/t are gonna give me issues... its the first year with these things... they may surprise me...



Young Pup;1147523 said:


> I am with you on that. Ice just plain sucks.
> 
> Not a problem, I see you over there asking questions. I think we will have some surprises with this. Me personally, I think it will start in the wee hours of Sat/Sun morn. not later. But I want to watch the model runs later on.


i think we will too... this thing is a wild looking storm... its gonna do what it wants... hopefully it wants to come around here!


----------



## 496 BB

OK heres the final forecast........























1"-10" snow possible. Cold as hell. Windy. :laughing:


----------



## jadyejr

496 BB;1147754 said:


> OK heres the final forecast........
> 
> 1"-10" snow possible. Cold as hell. Windy. :laughing:


hahaha, ive been watching this thing all night, were getting something out of this, only problem is im going to be really tired from watching this stupid thing!!!


----------



## f250man

The best forecast is to look out the window and go from there. I use to watch every computer model and forecast there was and still found it better to just wait and see and look out the window.


----------



## 496 BB

I like the anticipation but hate the disappointment. I too will not be checking prolly much anymore as Im sure its gonna snow so only think I want to know is when and thats looking iffy now also but Id say not until after daybreak will we get anything worthwhile. Looks more like second band is gonna be the snowier one and that will be afternoon from current suggestions. At least we will get some sleep beforehand 

Im curious as to what the next inclement weather is going to bring later next week if anything at all.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1148208 said:


> I like the anticipation but hate the disappointment. I too will not be checking prolly much anymore as Im sure its gonna snow so only think I want to know is when and thats looking iffy now also but Id say not until after daybreak will we get anything worthwhile. Looks more like second band is gonna be the snowier one and that will be afternoon from current suggestions. At least we will get some sleep beforehand
> 
> Im curious as to what the next inclement weather is going to bring later next week if anything at all.


I missed all the weather today, what is it saying for later next week?


----------



## Young Pup

Just a quick update. A number being thrown around for the COLUMBUS area was 8 inches of snow for this storm. I just checked and no new real updates yet for this storm for our area. 

The Thursday storm needs to be wathced. Could be ice or snow. Still to far away. Let's get through this first. 

Northern guys, I will get an update for you as soon as I can. I need to run some errands so it will be awhile before I can do that. Hope that helps in the short term.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Wow- 8 would be something, local news still isn't making much of it at all.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just got a winter weather advisory isued in our area, 5-9". Btw i just finished washing my truck  Going to a rodeo tonight so hopefully by the timei get back we have some snow coming down. Be safe guys probably wont check back on here untill a break in the storm.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1148554 said:


> Wow- 8 would be something, local news still isn't making much of it at all.


Remember that was this morning. Updates I am sure will be flying by the time I get back on over there.



Elwer Lawn Care;1148555 said:


> Just got a winter weather advisory isued in our area, 5-9". Btw i just finished washing my truck  Going to a rodeo tonight so hopefully by the timei get back we have some snow coming down. Be safe guys probably wont check back on here untill a break in the storm.


We have one out too. I just don't have time to go look for it and post it. I am outta here.


----------



## 496 BB

Winter Weather Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
303 PM EST SAT DEC 11 2010

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW EXPECTED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK EAST ACROSS THE SOUTHERN GREAT
LAKES REGION THROUGH SUNDAY. A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE
OHIO VALLEY ON SATURDAY NIGHT...INITIALLY BRINGING RAIN. AS THE
FRONT PASSES...RAINFALL WILL CHANGE TO SNOW BY SUNDAY MORNING.
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY AS GUSTY
NORTHWESTERLY WINDS BRING IN ADDITIONAL MOISTURE TO THE REGION.

OHZ045-046-054>056-063>065-074-120415-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0008.101212T1800Z-101213T1600Z/
UNION OH-DELAWARE-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...
LANCASTER...LOGAN
303 PM EST SAT DEC 11 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM SUNDAY TO 11 AM
EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 1 PM SUNDAY TO 11 AM EST MONDAY.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO INCREASE IN COVERAGE DURING THE AFTERNOON
HOURS ON SUNDAY...WITH OCCASIONAL SNOW CONTINUING THROUGH MONDAY
MORNING. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH MONDAY WILL BE 3 TO
4 INCHES...WITH ISOLATED TOTALS NEAR 5 INCHES NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 70. IN ADDITION...NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BECOME GUSTY AT
TIMES ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY...WITH WIND GUSTS IN THE 30 TO 40 MPH
RANGE.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW MEANS THAT
VISIBILITIES WILL BE LIMITED DUE TO A COMBINATION OF FALLING AND
BLOWING SNOW. USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN
AREAS.


----------



## 496 BB

Got it...nevermind..lol


----------



## Hannalie

Here is what it says for Northeast Ohio if anyone is up this way. Sounds good to me.

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING.

A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK NEAR LAKE ERIE LATE ON SUNDAY. IN THE WAKE OF THE STORM SYSTEM VERY COLD AIR WILL ARRIVE ON GUSTY NORTHWESTERLY WINDS. THE LAKE EFFECT MACHINE WILL BEGIN MONDAY MORNING WITH SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EXPECTED ACROSS AN AREA NORTH OF A LINE FROM OBERLIN TO MEDINA TO AROUND YOUNGSTOWN. THE HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOWS SHOULD BE LOCATED ACROSS THE WESTERN PORTION OF THE WATCH ON MONDAY THEN WOBBLE EASTWARD MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY. A GENERAL 2 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOWFALL MAY OCCUR SUNDAY EVENING INTO THE OVERNIGHT HOURS BEFORE THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW DEVELOPS. SNOWFALL TOTALS ACROSS ALL OF THE WATCH AREA SHOULD BE A FOOT OR MORE THROUGH WEDNESDAY. THE USUAL HIGHER TERRAIN AREAS OF NORTHEAST OHIO INTO NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA COULD SEE 2 OR MORE FEET OF SNOWFALL. THE STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW...ESPECIALLY MONDAY INTO TUESDAY. WIND GUSTS MAY BE AS HIGH AS 50 MPH SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. THESE WINDS WILL ALSO ASSIST IN KEEPING WIND CHILLS IN A RANGE FROM ZERO TO 15 DEGREES BELOW ZERO THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well nothing here at 4 or 5 this morning. Now there is a good half inch or so and coming down good. Wet snow i should add. Going to wait a little bit and get the chuch cleaned up and salted and see what other trouble i can get myself into today


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Well if anyone knows of available plow drivers in the lake county area I could use them. It seems one of mine had a run in with the law!!! A little to much pre snow celebrating. Route is about 6hrs and in the willowick/eastlake areas!! Thanks for any help!!


----------



## hdelectraglide

Does anyone know what fell in Dayton area looking out my window and Troy may have an inch it's way to early in the season for me to be this pi**ed off about the no snow forcast


----------



## hdelectraglide

Lake Effect OH;1149240 said:


> Well if anyone knows of available plow drivers in the lake county area I could use them. It seems one of mine had a run in with the law!!! A little to much pre snow celebrating. Route is about 6hrs and in the willowick/eastlake areas!! Thanks for any help!!


How far north are you from Troy Dayton area??


----------



## f250man

WELL HERES WHAT THEY ARE SAYING FOR MY AREA


Today: Rain, possibly mixed with snow, becoming all snow after 2pm. High near 37. South wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Tonight: Snow likely before 2am, then snow and widespread blowing snow after 2am. Low around 22. Blustery, with a southwest wind 11 to 21 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow showers and widespread blowing snow. High near 24. Windy, with a north wind between 18 and 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## 496 BB

Nice Steve!

We should still be getting some today also. Prolly not much until afternoon and thru late evening. It should be off and on thruout Monday. Read anywhere from 3.5 inches and 4-6 inches and then of course wherever the LE snow goes.

Still raining here with NO snow on ground. Turning to ice at the moment and snowing on Westside by radar.


----------



## show-n-go

hdelectraglide;1149267 said:


> Does anyone know what fell in Dayton area looking out my window and Troy may have an inch it's way to early in the season for me to be this pi**ed off about the no snow forcast


If you didn't found out yet, i am heading there within the hour so i'll let you know..


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1149378 said:


> Nice Steve!
> 
> We should still be getting some today also. Prolly not much until afternoon and thru late evening. It should be off and on thruout Monday. Read anywhere from 3.5 inches and 4-6 inches and then of course wherever the LE snow goes.
> 
> Still raining here with NO snow on ground. Turning to ice at the moment and snowing on Westside by radar.


Local weather stations are saying an inch today and maybe another tomorrow. I hopw you are right and they are wrong. I am bored sitting here watching it rain.


----------



## 496 BB

Im pretty sure we will get more than 2". I would say at a minimum its gonna be 3" and it looks like more. Who knows though anymore. You cant predict what will happen anymore around here.

Its sticking out here now. Not much but a little. Im sure once the cold front hits it will stick more with the afternoon amounts we get.


On another note...... who plows gas stations? Any tips on the damn filler caps? They look like they have a ridge on them so the plow goes right over but Ive never done them before. Also should I take off my plow shoes for those? Thanks.


----------



## alsam116

496 bb looks like you guys are in for 5-6 inches from what i see on our local cable weather channel. have fun we are SUPPOSED to get 2-3 from now until it stops about 4 am.


----------



## D&E

Man I don't envy you guys. They're predicting 11.5 inches in Akron/Kent area. Looks like it's going to be a fun night!


----------



## Hannalie

Absolutely disappointing up here. They are still calling for 6 to 10 more inches but I don't see it happening. Just enough to put some salt down this morning and that was it.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got about 18 hrs in from this storm. Pushed every lot I have and salted them down as well. This morning, anything that was ran over the night before was solid ice. Went through a ton of calcium to get it off the walks. Not a bad night for an early in the yr storm.


----------



## chevyman51

Anyone hearing anything about wed night and thursday the local guy here says snow and ice?


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1151447 said:


> Anyone hearing anything about wed night and thursday the local guy here says snow and ice?


the information I have read so far is right about in line with that. But it looks like more ice than snow at this point down there.

CMH area more snow than ice. not much more details than that at the moment.

I will be heading to bed in a bit. Good first storm and a bad first storm. :laughing: Equipment issues, truck issue and lack of sleep not a good combination.  So i need some


----------



## 496 BB

Holy crap Im beat! Nothing like 3.5 hours of sleep in 38 hours. Tried to sleep Sunday before we went out but that wasnt happening. Went out about 2 or 3pm and walked back in the house at 5am. Fell asleep at 6am and was back up at 9:30am for touch ups until 4pm. Come home early as wife is not feeling good so take her to Dr and get back around 10pm. 

This cold is killing my pump's ability to move in a half way fast manner. Time to change out to ATF fluid I guess. I need a V plow. Tired of chasing windrows already


----------



## alsam116

well it looks like everyone had fun!!!! even ME.same boat as you 496bb woke up sunday morn and didnt sleep til 2pm monday. but it is worth it


----------



## pvtben121

all i know was i loaded the vbox this morning at 3 am to resalt things and it was a brisk -10 degrees wind chill felt great when i had to put the tarp on 
but thats why we all love ohio weather 
also my altenator went out on the first push of the season
at 3 am no were to get a new one


----------



## Young Pup

pvtben121;1152520 said:


> all i know was i loaded the vbox this morning at 3 am to resalt things and it was a brisk -10 degrees wind chill felt great when i had to put the tarp on
> but thats why we all love ohio weather
> also my altenator went out on the first push of the season
> at 3 am no were to get a new one


must have been the day for altenators. that is what went out on my truck.

For snow here in cmh, I think we will see 1 to 2 right now. Be interesting to see what the models show tonight at midnight. We need it come north for us to get more than that.


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone got an electric solenoid pump they want to sell? This cable sht is for the birds  Need scoops too but noone sells em anymore.

Heard maybe a storm late this weekend too????? Thoughts on that JP?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1152908 said:


> Anyone got an electric solenoid pump they want to sell? This cable sht is for the birds  Need scoops too but noone sells em anymore.
> 
> Heard maybe a storm late this weekend too????? Thoughts on that JP?


I have not even looked at that storm yet. Over on skyeye they say going south of Ohio. I look at it tonight though.

Ask in the Ohio thread about pump too and post something in the wanted/for sale section. You never know.


----------



## chevyman51

Well they are saying we are going to get 2-4in here in butler county but 4-7in nky hopfully it comes alittle farther north and we get more than what they are saying


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1154043 said:


> Well they are saying we are going to get 2-4in here in butler county but 4-7in nky hopfully it comes alittle farther north and we get more than what they are saying


That is right about what skyeye is saying too. Up here they say 1 to 2. I think 1 to 3. This storm seems to be an over acheiver in some ways. We shall see.


----------



## 496 BB

What time you think we will have 2" accum JP?


----------



## hdelectraglide

Man i hope we get more than a couple of inches to make worth dropping the plow.But i do love just saltingpayuppayuppayup


----------



## 496 BB

Money is money. Wether its 2 inches or 12 inches I get paid regardless. Its the less than 2 that sucks...lol.


----------



## hdelectraglide

496 BB;1154207 said:


> Money is money. Wether its 2 inches or 12 inches I get paid regardless. Its the less than 2 that sucks...lol.


Yea i do agree but i charge 1 to 6 inch and after that its the 1 to 6 price plus hourly rate so bring on the big snow


----------



## hdelectraglide

Well I'm off to get salt.I hope checks start coming soon this out of pocket **** sucks...


----------



## Hannalie

chevyman51;1154043 said:


> Well they are saying we are going to get 2-4in here in butler county but 4-7in nky hopfully it comes alittle farther north and we get more than what they are saying


The radar sure makes it look like it going to stay further north. I am still holding out hope that it makes its way up here. I can't complain though this has been a great December so far.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1154104 said:


> What time you think we will have 2" accum JP?


Not sure right now. I am thinking the rush hour will be salting only though. But just need to watch the radars and see how fast it is moving in. Also any change in the track can help or hurt us.


----------



## 496 BB

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!! Just found out that the stupid gas stations dont have a 1" spec anymore. DAMN I HATE those things. I dont have the patience for all the tardo people coming in and out. Not to mention the lots are horrible with potholes everywhere. 

I doubt we get more than 1.5" honestly. I didnt think we got as much as they said last time...maybe 3" tops but I guess that was within specs. It seems they keep widening the spread. I remember when it was forecasted at say 1-2 and 3-4...... not this 1-10 BS.


----------



## hdelectraglide

496 BB;1154377 said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!! Just found out that the stupid gas stations dont have a 1" spec anymore. DAMN I HATE those things. I dont have the patience for all the tardo people coming in and out. Not to mention the lots are horrible with potholes everywhere.
> 
> I doubt we get more than 1.5" honestly. I didnt think we got as much as they said last time...maybe 3" tops but I guess that was within specs. It seems they keep widening the spread. I remember when it was forecasted at say 1-2 and 3-4...... not this 1-10 BS.


I'm glad our doctors are a little more accurate than the weather actors:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hdelectraglide

Lets all crack a beverage and do the snow dance :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## Hannalie

Looks like a decent snow for you fellas down south.


----------



## chevyman51

Its been good just timing sucked with all the idiots out going to work


----------



## 496 BB

Aint that the truth. We really didnt get much but still had to go out for around 6 hours split up. Maybe I'll have some time today to get something else done (doubt it). Next storm coming in Mon-Tues should be interesting. Talks of another one 24th or right afterwards. Alot can change though between now and then.


----------



## 4700dan

496 BB;1156755 said:


> Aint that the truth. We really didnt get much but still had to go out for around 6 hours split up. Maybe I'll have some time today to get something else done (doubt it). Next storm coming in Mon-Tues should be interesting. Talks of another one 24th or right afterwards. Alot can change though between now and then.


Don't look like much comming on Mon & Tues. what I see looks pretty quiet for the next 7 days time to catch up on things I a forgot about


----------



## ericklinehamer4

*Slackin' from sleep-lackin'!*

Any of my fellow Akron area snow guys have a rough record of what happened and when from the 4th to the 13th of Dec.? I switched my record keeping method from dry-erase board INSIDE the house to an in-truck notebook and LOST THE WHOLE THING! Probably find it in a melting snowpile next Spring but could REALLY use some help re-constructing the details of those last two storms. Plz and thx!


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1156772 said:


> Don't look like much comming on Mon & Tues. what I see looks pretty quiet for the next 7 days time to catch up on things I a forgot about


From what i just saw on the model runs for cmh it looks pretty darn good. Also Christmas week looks to have some action which looks pretty darn good.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1156929 said:


> From what i just saw on the model runs for cmh it looks pretty darn good. Also Christmas week looks to have some action which looks pretty darn good.


I hope yor right i am going to have a house full of family members monday through saturday so maybe i can get out some


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1156956 said:


> I hope yor right i am going to have a house full of family members monday through saturday so maybe i can get out some


Obviously, I hope the models don't change to much myself. But we all know that they will adjust some though.


----------



## 496 BB

chevyman51;1156956 said:


> I hope yor right i am going to have a house full of family members monday through saturday so maybe i can get out some


Haha!! Sounds like a good idea! Lie to em either way.

Yea this storm does look like a sure plowing event BUT as we all know we live in OHIO. Might even be flip flop weather by then.

JP we should tell them what we hear over there so they can get their hopes up also and then be depressed when it doesnt happen like we do. They'd sht if they some of these totals for this next storm :laughing:

Anybody intrigued yet?


----------



## chevyman51

496 BB;1157031 said:


> Haha!! Sounds like a good idea! Lie to em either way.
> 
> Yea this storm does look like a sure plowing event BUT as we all know we live in OHIO. Might even be flip flop weather by then.
> 
> JP we should tell them what we hear over there so they can get their hopes up also and then be depressed when it doesnt happen like we do. They'd sht if they some of these totals for this next storm :laughing:
> 
> Anybody intrigued yet?


I am I heard we could get like a foot but I doubt it. So what are they saying.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*Need Input*

Hey guys, I put up a poll about my new facilities.

We are in the research and early development stages for a new landscape supply/salt pile facility in Central Ohio. If you are in the Dayton area, or transit to that area is not long for you, then go to my thread and put your word in.

I will answer any questions there

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113223

Thank you and continue on Thumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I need to get time to check out skyeye.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1157031 said:


> Haha!! Sounds like a good idea! Lie to em either way.
> 
> Yea this storm does look like a sure plowing event BUT as we all know we live in OHIO. Might even be flip flop weather by then.
> 
> JP we should tell them what we hear over there so they can get their hopes up also and then be depressed when it doesnt happen like we do. They'd sht if they some of these totals for this next storm :laughing:
> 
> Anybody intrigued yet?


I am going to wait to see what it says as late as Saturday night or even the Sunday noon runs. No sense getting everyone ready for a big one and nothing happens. lol


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1157118 said:


> I am I heard we could get like a foot but I doubt it. So what are they saying.


Huh, where did you hear that from??


----------



## chevyman51

One of the local places said early today like six in monday night and six tuesday. But now they changed it to rain and snow


----------



## Young Pup

This just in. Winter has been canceled. Since we had winter in fall, we will now go back to fall so we can finish any leaf work out there. I know I have probably 2 that have some leaves on them. But I can't see them, because of the snow on them.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1159763 said:


> This just in. Winter has been canceled. Since we had winter in fall, we will now go back to fall so we can finish any leaf work out there. I know I have probably 2 that have some leaves on them. But I can see them, because of the snow on them.


Ok I will put the plow up and get the mowers back out.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1159763 said:


> This just in. Winter has been canceled. Since we had winter in fall, we will now go back to fall so we can finish any leaf work out there. I know I have probably 2 that have some leaves on them. But I can see them, because of the snow on them.


Screw that! Im on a roll and there is no stopping now for some stupid leafs! Snow = payup and leafs for me = NO payup and :realmad:! Its winter time so forget about all that landscaper stuff! LOL!Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1159807 said:


> Ok I will put the plow up and get the mowers back out.


Just put a plow on them to take the snow off the ground before you get them out. :laughing:


----------



## 496 BB

Damn mon/tues storm is a bust now :crying:

We need some snow and LOADS of it. I know when its prolly gonna come (Xmas) and thats gonna piss me off. Tell ya what though New Years is MINE. No plowing then. We got annual keg party and Im not missing it!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, if it happens on Christmas it happens. My plan is on the residentials will have to wait until Sunday to get done. All commerical stuff won't be open on Christmas with the exception of a couple and they will get done early in the am later in the evening. I will do 2 private drives as it would be to rough for them to get in and out of. But other than that my plan is call my resi's and tell them my plan. lol Family time comes first in this situation. 

As for New Years if is snows no problem here. I won't be out on the roads until everyone is home from celebrating. It is just another day anymore when you have been doing this long enough. Sure I wouldn't mind going out for a bit, but the business comes first instead of .


----------



## PlowTeam5

Well seeing as I will be having no family here during that time, I plan on attacking this storm all friday night and christmas day. I hope I am able to get it all cleared by saturday night.


----------



## pvtben121

Does it always snow here


----------



## 496 BB

First year ever


----------



## Young Pup

Will have snow for Christmas but the amounts are not yet written in stone. Still a few more model runs away from that. Time for bed as I think we will have more snow than is forecasted for tonight in CMH. At least a salt run.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Not even a dusting here last night, real bummer but felt good to go back to bed at 5 this morning.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;1159971 said:


> Well, if it happens on Christmas it happens. My plan is on the residentials will have to wait until Sunday to get done. All commerical stuff won't be open on Christmas with the exception of a couple and they will get done early in the am later in the evening. I will do 2 private drives as it would be to rough for them to get in and out of. But other than that my plan is call my resi's and tell them my plan. lol Family time comes first in this situation.
> 
> As for New Years if is snows no problem here. I won't be out on the roads until everyone is home from celebrating. It is just another day anymore when you have been doing this long enough. Sure I wouldn't mind going out for a bit, but the business comes first instead of .


Sounds like a good plan for you.

But for me, I'm going to have to run a truck all day for both Christmas Eve and day. I have too many places that are level one and open 24/7. But hey that's what we are here for!


----------



## 496 BB

Clapper&Company;1162821 said:


> Sounds like a good plan for you.
> 
> But for me, I'm going to have to run a truck all day for both Christmas Eve and day. I have too many places that are level one and open 24/7. But hey that's what we are here for!


You and I both. Especially the old people condos all around and of course the dreaded gas stations :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;1162821 said:


> Sounds like a good plan for you.
> 
> But for me, I'm going to have to run a truck all day for both Christmas Eve and day. I have too many places that are level one and open 24/7. But hey that's what we are here for!


Easy Big Bear, lol. I will be out on Christmas Eve working too if it I have to. payup I just won't be going by all of mine residentials on Christmas DAY though. It really depends on the timing of this thing too. The ones that are open on Christmas are just a short drive away from me so I won't be out all that long but in mutilple trips if you get my drift. Not a snow drift either Ron.

:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, this model run is showing it going a little bit south than it was. Not sure I believe it at this point. But we shall see how the other models do later on today and tonight.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1162970 said:


> Well, this model run is showing it going a little bit south than it was. Not sure I believe it at this point. But we shall see how the other models do later on today and tonight.


I hate that place! Its like being at a strip joint. You can look until you get a boner but you cant touch...WTF. That place tells you your going to get 12" and end up getting a dusting :realmad:

I know...... its weather.


----------



## kc2006

What are you seeing for up in NE ohio, near youngstown? The stuff accuweather is showing is putting us kind of on the line of where snow is, probably be like the last storm where we get nothing.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1163356 said:


> I hate that place! Its like being at a strip joint. You can look until you get a boner but you cant touch...WTF. That place tells you your going to get 12" and end up getting a dusting :realmad:
> 
> I know...... its weather.


I don't remember them saying we would be in the 12 inch range. That was for Cincy. That is why I don't get to excited about things on there until we are at the most 2 days away. The storm has not even come on this side of the rockies. So patience is the key here



kc2006;1163407 said:


> What are you seeing for up in NE ohio, near youngstown? The stuff accuweather is showing is putting us kind of on the line of where snow is, probably be like the last storm where we get nothing.


Kurt, right now if this were to happen tommorrow 1 to 3. But that is off of data from earlier today. Sound have a new map with bettter idea on Wednesday at some point.


----------



## Young Pup

The models must be drinking to much egg nog.Now it stays south of Ohio. But this storm has not even come into the west coast completely yet. Something is not right. Going from a big snow to zero. I want whatever they are on right now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We had some good ice on the bare pavement this morning here.


----------



## wnwniner

Not a fan of this current weather pattern-in columbus we've had 2 clippers go to our south and one die before it got here, another that stayed north. Now this christmas day storm is going to the south too? Only been able to put the plow down for one day so far but everyone around us seems to have had a lot more. I know its not yet January, but still, this is frustrating!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the noon runs shows two storm per say. One stays to the south and a distuburance to the north. While cmh is on the line as to whether we get anything. Up north doesn't get anything from it. Cincy has a shot at some. This is much better looking than the models late last night. Be interesting to see what the models show tonight. Hopefully, they will come further north as well. Holding on to some hope but being smart not to get hopes to high.


----------



## Flawless440

What are u seeing For Sunday, Lookin Good So Far?


----------



## Young Pup

Midnight models have the storm tracking closer to Ohio. Snow amounts are not sure yet. Waiting to see what some of the noon models look like. Right now I would say 1 to 3 mainly Christmas eve into Christmas Day. 

Sunday looks to have light snow/flurries around during most of the day on the model from earlier. Still pretty much a waiting game. 

Northern Ohio looks to stay dry from this. Maybe some light snow from it though. 


Remember I am a novice and not a pro.  No numbers for snow being posted over there yet either.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1165840 said:


> Remember I am a novice and not a pro.  No numbers for snow being posted over there yet either.


You may be a novice but you are better than the pros on the tv stations.:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1165898 said:


> You may be a novice but you are better than the pros on the tv stations.:waving:


Thanks but I am not so sure about that.


----------



## Flawless440

Keep the info comin, im hoping for a white Chrismas. Can't tell the wife that:realmad:


----------



## show-n-go

I am hoping for a white christmas as well. They are calling for 1-3 around here.


----------



## Young Pup

I am thinking 1 to 2 for cmh. You guys in cincy should see 2 to 4 imo. Still think the models are not showing all the moisture with it. 

A map from skyeye shows 1 to 3 down in Cincy. And for cmh 1/2 to 1.5. I think we will be on the higher ends due to the moisture all not being shown.


----------



## Flawless440

Lookin like inch tonight and inch Chrismas day. Im callin 3 inches total end of the day Christmas. Everyone is Closed, i'm letin it all fall then scrapein them clean


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1167282 said:


> Lookin like inch tonight and inch Chrismas day. Im callin 3 inches total end of the day Christmas. Everyone is Closed, i'm letin it all fall then scrapein them clean


I think we are going to get 1 to 3 too. This storm is still changing believe it or not. Can't model watch anymore it is basically look at the radar and see what is going on back to the west.

Got things to do, but I will keep an eye on skyeye and see what their thougths are. .


----------



## alsam116

well the 1-3 cincy was supposed to get was a bust.we got a whole dusting of about 1/2 inch.guess I have to spend all day with family...was hoping to only spend half day with them. thats what i get for wishing huh?? have fun and be safe on this Christmas guys!!


----------



## 496 BB

1/4" here at best. Enough to barley coat the roads at 7am this morning driving to parents house.

Now if we can only hold off on snow until AFTER New Years day I will be happy as hell. Its big party time on New Years eve and I'll be damned if Im plowing.


----------



## D&E

Not looking good around here. Maybe an inch or two in the next few days, but after that it's supposed to go in the low 40's and rain. I hate this. Maybe if I wash my truck the weather will change


----------



## SServices

yea this sucks!


----------



## 496 BB

Whats BS is the East Coast Storm. Talking bout like 20" snow in NYC!!!!!!! http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=NJZ006&warncounty=NJC017&firewxzone=NJZ006&local_place1=Jersey+City+NJ&product1=Blizzard+Warning

Could you imagine the money? BUT also the equipment failures since its gonna be a WET snow.


----------



## alsam116

well it looks like your going to have New Years Eve off since it is goin to rain and be in the low 50's so we should get a week break(i HOPE) not more than that)


----------



## 496 BB

Yea i seen that. Should be great but we all know how that goes. Probably will have 20" snow by then


----------



## PlowTeam5

Sorry to the columbus crew but I prayed to have this week off from plowing and it looks like my prayers were answered. I have a huge concrete pour that is gonna take all this week to do. Actually the warehouse I am doin it at shut down a major section of their plant for me and my crew to get in there and do the work. I will make sure this sunday that I pray for alot of snow to make up for the week we missed.


----------



## 496 BB

Im with ya bud


----------



## alsam116

thanks alot plow team 5..j/k you sent the snow way to far south we didnt even get to play. on a side note im glad to see you have plenty of work for the winter time. i know a few conc guys and they pretty much take the winter off.


----------



## PlowTeam5

alsam116;1170963 said:


> thanks alot plow team 5..j/k you sent the snow way to far south we didnt even get to play. on a side note im glad to see you have plenty of work for the winter time. i know a few conc guys and they pretty much take the winter off.


Normally I do take the winter off as well from concrete work, doin small jobs that are inside here and there till march when the season starts back up for pouring. But this year we got lucky and won the bid on 3 large pours in a warehouse here out on the westside. This is the last of the 3 we got to do, once they are done I am gonna relax and get my plow on if we get snow which I am sure we will. I wouldn't mind getting a good 4-8 inch snow storm to get some good plowing in.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Any idea on what this late week storm is gonna bring?


----------



## SServices

accuweather is the only one throwing a number that I have seen. 2-4 for us. We all know what that is worth. prsport


----------



## C&C Services

Where is 2-4 inches of snow Forecasted for Ohio This upcoming Weekend


----------



## SServices

Akron area for Thursday


----------



## Kwise

All I know is I'm getting pretty bored


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1180104 said:


> Any idea on what this late week storm is gonna bring?


Still to early to tell, How did the concrete pour go??


----------



## PlowTeam5

It went great, dumped out just a lil over 30 yards. Was done by lunchtime on Thursday. Now I am ready for the snow to come so my back and hands can take a vacation.


----------



## D&E

Man this sucks. I'm starting to get bored.


----------



## Cols-snowman

PlowTeam5;1180633 said:


> It went great, dumped out just a lil over 30 yards. Was done by lunchtime on Thursday. Now I am ready for the snow to come so my back and hands can take a vacation.


 I would love to pour 30 yrd in my barn, what should I expect to pay for just the concrete, I'm near rickenbacker airport.

I welcomed the warmer weather, seems to never get a big snow when temps are below 20 degrees, seems like we need the fluctuations to get moisture in our area but it sure is a let down wnen it comes through and were on the warm side of the storm


----------



## PlowTeam5

Expect anywhere from 100 - 115$ per yard with taxes depending on what type of mix you get. There is a topcoat concrete plant somewhat close to there that might be able to give you a lil better deal since you are close.


----------



## 496 BB

IS IT EVER GOING TO SNOW AGAIN HERE????????? Damn plow is not paying for itself sitting in the garage.


----------



## Young Pup

No more snow this winter. The cold will win out and we will be sunny and cold. :realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I havn't even been on skyeye because I know there isn't hardly anything coming!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1183569 said:


> I havn't even been on skyeye because I know there isn't hardly anything coming!


I am there right now. Looks to be light snow this weekend at this point. But it continues much of the weekend per the models. But we all know how those things go. CRAZZZZZZZY at times.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya I know, would like to get some decent snow fall soon to pay for the early spring materials.


----------



## 496 BB

Hell I want the big one but Id take a nice 6 incher for now. Going nuts looking at plow sitting next to shop not on the truck.


----------



## alsam116

496 bb ... they arent calling for anything this thurs night fri morning for you guys?? we are lookin at 1-2 (hopefully 2) but then next week we are ice/ small snowaccording to local weather(hopefully all snow) have fun if you get anything.


----------



## Young Pup

I think we will get more than is thought here myself.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1184570 said:


> I think we will get more than is thought here myself.


What about down toward cincy?


----------



## D&E

Whoa....who hey guys..... WHOA:bluebounc

Hey it's snowing now. It's about dang time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Roads and such are icy here now, especially where lots were salted now then are all ice again.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Salting now... the salt is very effective so far, would be alright with me if that's all it needs.


----------



## 496 BB

We maybe got 3/4"-1" here on east suburbs. Im not expecting to be out tonight. Went out to play a little though but was too much traffic. Oh well.


----------



## D&E

We're getting pretty slammed here in Akron by Highland Square. Total whiteout for about 20 minutes. Creeping up on 2" real fast.


----------



## alsam116

see 469 maybe well aLL GET LUCKY AND GET TO PUSH TONIGHT...JUST FLURRIES HERE BUT HTEY WERNT EXPECTING anything until late morning rush so we wait and hope for plow event. sorry just realized all caps im not yelling at anybody just maybe excited


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got in from salting a few places. We got less than an inch but where it got packed down is an ice skating rink. Some roads were totally impassable. Salt worked well but I am worried about refreeze so we will be out in the AM. payup


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1185850 said:


> Just got in from salting a few places. We got less than an inch but where it got packed down is an ice skating rink. Some roads were totally impassable. Salt worked well but I am worried about refreeze so we will be out in the AM. payup


Samething here. I will be out again to get the rest salted. I was only concerned about the ones that were still open. I wanted to let some of the crazy drivers to get off the road. Just a sheet of ice out there on the roads that are not treated that is for sure.

Edit: I am going to check the weather forum and see what is going on.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1185606 said:


> We maybe got 3/4"-1" here on east suburbs. Im not expecting to be out tonight. Went out to play a little though but was too much traffic. Oh well.


Wonder why there was to much traffic??? It is called icy roads. :waving: The roads were horrible. Could not have come at a worse time. Rush hour. I kept hearing sirens sirens and more sirens. People need to learn to slow down when the roads ice up that is for sure.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Calling for less than an inch tonight, Ill get up and check stuff but not looking too promissing


----------



## Young Pup

No real updates over there on skyeye. But the radar is filling back in towards cmh, might be light but it is there:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## Hannalie

Ended up with about 2" here. Just enough to plow. It looks like next week could get interesting. Since it is so cold out we don't need that much precip to get a good snow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Nothing here this morning.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1185880 said:


> Wonder why there was to much traffic??? It is called icy roads. :waving: The roads were horrible. Could not have come at a worse time. Rush hour. I kept hearing sirens sirens and more sirens. People need to learn to slow down when the roads ice up that is for sure.


Or maybe it was from the semi that got hijacked :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1186452 said:


> Or maybe it was from the semi that got hijacked :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## ericklinehamer4

Tallmadge/Akron area we got about 4-5 with a decent amount of drifting...started around 8am, flurried til 5ish and then got NASTY and put down 3"+ by 10pm or so. Decent little snow!


----------



## PeterG

We got a few here in Parma. More than enough to push so am happy.


----------



## D&E

Plowed all night last night in Kent/Tallmadge. It's been coming down pretty steady here, and it's only getting worse (and by worse I mean it's getting better for us :bluebounc)


----------



## 496 BB

Still not out here.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I had two people almost smack right into the front the plow twice yesterday since they decide that once you spin to hit the gas to work your way out of it, and some old lady driving down the street going slow and being careful got caught up in the wash of snow near the curb and she went lost control and ran into a tree and the tree won. Was not her day. She seemed okay, just a little shook up and she is going to be sore for a while.


----------



## Young Pup

More salting here this morning. Put the plow on for no reason as of this am.


----------



## 496 BB

Went out for 2 hours and pushed some but most are under 1.5" and turning to slush fast with the traffic passing thru.

Next week looks pretty promising as of now. We'll see where that goes. Might be a good month is we can hang on to these storms.


----------



## Scottscape

plowed some salted some


----------



## BruceK

Dayton now at 80% for snow on Tuesday. NWS is now calling it a potential winter storm which ususally means at least 4" here. Center of low running along Ohio River. Highest amounts will probably be in the Cincy area. Hope these models are right.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1188234 said:


> Dayton now at 80% for snow on Tuesday. NWS is now calling it a potential winter storm which ususally means at least 4" here. Center of low running along Ohio River. Highest amounts will probably be in the Cincy area. Hope these models are right.


Where did you see that at? This is what I see:

DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO TRACK ACROSS THE TENNESSEE AND OHIO
VALLEYS MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL LIKELY BRING
SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE OHIO
RIVER. UNCERTAINTY REMAINS IN THE EXACT TRACK AND INTENSITY OF THE
LOW WHICH WILL DICTATE HOW MUCH SNOW WILL FALL. MONITOR LATER
FORECASTS FOR UPDATES ON THIS WEATHER SYSTEM.

Also the models show the heavier snow to be north of the river at this point. Still way to early to know for sure. By Sunday night at midnight should have more information.


----------



## chevyman51

Well I hope BruceK is right


----------



## Hannalie

It seems like the forecasts are trending further north with each model run. They are also keeping the storm closer to the coast once it goes by. I think we have a good shot at a decent snow.


----------



## Scottscape

accuweather as of right now is giving 2.4 for tuesday


----------



## Young Pup

Below is from the nws. Read the bolded part for the time being. These models that are running now look pretty good for all.

SHORT TERM /MONDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
MODELS ARE TRENDING A BIT FARTHER WEST WITH THE TRACK OF THE
SURFACE LOW ASSOCIATED WITH THE NORTHERN STREAM SHORT WAVE THAT
WILL AFFECT THE REGION MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. THE 00Z AND 06Z
NAM ARE THE FARTHEST WEST...TAKING THE SURFACE LOW UP ACROSS
SOUTHEAST INDIANA AND INTO NORTHWEST OHIO THROUGH THE DAY ON
TUESDAY. MEANWHILE...THE 00Z ECMWF IS THE FARTHEST EAST...TAKING
THE LOW FROM CENTRAL KENTUCKY UP INTO FAR SOUTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA
ON TUESDAY. THE 00Z GEM AND GFS ARE CLOSER TO THE ECMWF...MOVING
THE LOW INTO EASTERN OHIO...WHILE THE GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN IS A BIT
FARTHER WEST. PTYPE DOES NOT SEEM TO BE AN ISSUE AS EVEN WITH THE
FARTHEST WEST NAM SOLUTION...IT APPEARS WE WILL REMAIN COLD ENOUGH
FOR PCPN TO STAY ALL SNOW. DESPITE THE SLIGHT WESTERN TREND...THE
NAM APPEARS TO BE THE ODD MODEL OUT AND WILL TREND FORECAST MORE
TOWARD THE GFS/GEM/ECMWF SOLUTIONS.

AS ISENTROPIC LIFT INCREASES AHEAD OF DEVELOPING LOW...EXPECT SNOW
TO OVERSPREAD OUR AREA FROM THE SOUTHWEST MONDAY NIGHT. FORCING
SHOULD THEN GRADUALLY INCREASE THROUGH TUESDAY MORNING AS LOW
GRADUALLY STRENGTHENS AS IT MOVES UP THROUGH THE UPPER OHIO RIVER
VALLEY. BASED ON THE LOW TRACK...WOULD EXPECT HIGHEST
*ACCUMULATIONS ALONG AND NORTHWEST OF INTERSTATE 71. *DENDRITIC
GROWTH ZONE APPEARS FAIRLY FAVORABLE IN THE 12Z TO 18Z TIME FRAME
ON TUESDAY AND WITH FAIRLY COLD TEMPERATURES IN PLACE...*THE LIQUID
TO SNOW RATION COULD BE ON THE HIGHER SIDE. BEST GUESS AT
ACCUMULATIONS RIGHT NOW WOULD BE A SWATH OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ACROSS
OUR NORTHWEST...DECREASING TO 1 TO 3 IN THE SOUTHEAST. OF COURSE
THESE NUMBERS WILL BE HIGHLY DEPENDENT ON THE EXACT TRACK OF THE
LOW. *WHILE WE COULD APPROACH WARNING CRITERIA...IT LOOKS LIKE MORE
OF AN ADVISORY TYPE EVENT AT THIS POINT SO WILL HOLD OFF ON A
WATCH. CYCLONIC LOW LEVEL FLOW WILL CONTINUE ON THE BACK SIDE OF
THE LOW ON INTO WEDNESDAY. THIS WILL KEEP COLD TEMPERATURES AND
LINGERING SNOW SHOWERS THROUGH MID WEEK.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

nws is showing 2-4 tuesday and 1-2 tuesday night here


----------



## BruceK

The best part about being a weatherman (I'm a farmer) is if you are wrong you still have a job. I'm beginning to beleive my 4"+ prediction may pan out. Beleive it or not I broke sumthin on my last lot yeasterday so at least I have Monday to git er up an runnin. (At least it didn't break on my first lot.)


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1189149 said:


> nws is showing 2-4 tuesday and 1-2 tuesday night here


I am thinking we are going to get 4 to 6 here in Columbus. Expect more than that up there Travis.



BruceK;1189193 said:


> The best part about being a weatherman (I'm a farmer) is if you are wrong you still have a job. I'm beginning to beleive my 4"+ prediction may pan out. Beleive it or not I broke sumthin on my last lot yeasterday so at least I have Monday to git er up an runnin. (At least it didn't break on my first lot.)


You should be in the game for that 4 inch total. What did you break? Easy fix I hope.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thats good news Jp, maybe i'll sit down and read endless pages of skyeye today. Btw, do they have any snow fall maps up over there?


----------



## C&C Services

How much do you guys think we will get in the Dayton Area Monday Night Into Tuesday?
Should I hook up my plow Just Interested 
In A lil Feedback !!!


----------



## 496 BB

This was a map one of the guys made over there. Seems to have others agreement on it also as of currently. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## C&C Services

Thanks 496BB. Where Did You find this map 
It put a big smile on my face. Hope It plays out this way


----------



## Young Pup

Travis yep, 496 just posted one. I have been out, and I am heading over there now.


----------



## Hannalie

It is starting to look better and better like I said yesterday. Hopefully it keeps getting better. I still think we will get more because of the ratios.


----------



## Young Pup

No other maps over there yet.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1189364 said:


> It is starting to look better and better like I said yesterday. Hopefully it keeps getting better. I still think we will get more because of the ratios.


Yep it depends on those upper level tempatures that is for sure.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

C&C Services;1189287 said:


> How much do you guys think we will get in the Dayton Area Monday Night Into Tuesday?
> Should I hook up my plow Just Interested
> In A lil Feedback !!!


NO DONT! Not untill it has less time to change :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1189376 said:


> NO DONT! Not untill it has less time to change :salute:


Unfortunately mine is on right now. I put it on the other night as just in case. Scraped the handicap spots at the church yeterday before I put salt down so I knew it would be nice and clear for this am.

Just rinsed everything off today. By rinse, I mean used the car wash rinse cycle to get most of the salt off the truck.

Another map just came out over there too Travis


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mine was on but i took it off yesterday after i did a quick wash at the car wash. I actually used soap and everything, i dont' want my chrome to get damaged. So now the blade is off and sittting in the snow lol 

Ya i saw the map, i like all day storms, i can plow everything about twice that way


----------



## Young Pup

I must be getting old or being lazy. :waving: I don't feel like taking it off. Plus I have a skid of salt in the back of the truck I picked up yesterday afternoon. So I am already to go for the next event. lol


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup - gotta a power connector that keeps coming loose on the Dogg and the filter is gummed up again so hydaulics are slow. Went to hook up the meyers (my backup) and it's got a bad solenoid. Bad me did not do my preseason check on the meyers.


----------



## BruceK

Intellicast is suggesting the heaviest snow will occur between 9am and 2pm Tuesday in Dayton.


----------



## 496 BB

C&C Services;1189318 said:


> Thanks 496BB. Where Did You find this map
> It put a big smile on my face. Hope It plays out this way


I just made it up.

 It was from the Skyeye forums.


----------



## needmoresnow

5-8 " sounds great to me I just hope their right for once I could use a pay day ! lol


----------



## wnwniner

this article http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/meteomadness/story/44151/updated-snow-map-for-the-storm.asp has most of Ohio down for 3-6". He also comments that we might get more given snow ratios...sounds like we are in for a decent event!payup


----------



## C&C Services

It Looks Like We Will Get 3-5“ Here in Tha Dayton Area Tuesday. Do You Guys Think that it is grounds for winter storm warning or heavy snow warning. Down towards Cincy winter storm watch has been issued


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1189545 said:


> Young Pup - gotta a power connector that keeps coming loose on the Dogg and the filter is gummed up again so hydaulics are slow. Went to hook up the meyers (my backup) and it's got a bad solenoid. Bad me did not do my preseason check on the meyers.


You say the filter is gummed on the dogg again. Is that an issue with these plows? Interesting to hear that, I know a couple of people with them an they have said all good things about them.


----------



## Young Pup

Here you go the weather criteria for each advisory or watch:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/iln/criteria/winter.php


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I dont use accuweather cs i feel they always seem to be wrong but on the 15 day forcast we show a total of 19.9 inches, ill believe it when it happens. o they are calling for 3 here on tuesday.


----------



## Young Pup

Travis, could be because of a storm next weekend that is being watched over on the forum as well.


----------



## 496 BB

Lol....Accuweather says we will get 2.5" on the way


----------



## Young Pup

Remember that is all computer generated. No real human input.


----------



## carl b

can you tell me what n.e. ohio says ?


----------



## Young Pup

Would not be surprised if you guys got 4 to 6 out of this too. Models show you guys up there are in the game on this as well.


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup, there was a batch of them that had some contaminated hydraulic fluid. The dealer had to replace my pump. I wanted them to replace the cylinders and hoses too for fear this would happen. This is the second time this season. Love the plow, wish mine didn't have this string of visits to the dealer. We will be having a fresh conversation tomorrow. I'll let you know what happens. Yes, most are having better luck than me.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Yay, finally a decent storm. I am thinking we are goin to get a lil more then the 2-4" they are saying. Anyways I hope everyone has a good safe time plowing. On a side note, anyone on here have a dark blue chevy pickup with a snow ex spreader and Meyer plow with lights all over that was on Taylor rd and main around noon on Saturday? Truck sounded good with your exhaust. I was the white truck behind you with boss plow.


----------



## 496 BB

I was out there doing a job but that wasnt me. I got a lifted 85. Hell you were close to my house. Im off Rosehill.


----------



## D&E

Looks like it's going to be a good event. I've been bored lately.


----------



## needmoresnow

Does anybody know if skyeye changed their predictions ? Our local weather guy is saying the bulk of the storm is going to hit south of columbus and saying like 1-3" I sure liked the sound of that 5- 8 " better please tell me someone still thinks central ohio is still going to get hit!


----------



## 496 BB

They are saying anywhere from 4-6 inches. May be more may be less. Either way its going to be a plowable event so Im game.

There is also a POTENTIAL for a decent storm this weekend. Details are too far out at this point just yet so we'll see.

Either way snow around here should start sometime tomorrow 6am - mid morning. Least that what they were saying.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Local weather men at noon said 3-5 inches so I think we are gonna get it. But I still feel it will be more then predicted.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

NWS just put us under a winter weather advisory. 3-6

Also here is the most recent map from Rich over on skyeye..


----------



## hdelectraglide

Where are you guys finding the weather maps on skyeye i joined and haven't found them yet?


----------



## 496 BB

They are in the discussions. Goto January 2011 discussion. It is on page 71.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

THey dont always show up like a soar thumb, sometime u have to open links to find them.


----------



## Young Pup

Sorry, I have been dealing with some issues here and just got back in a little bit ago. Travis thanks for the update from Skyeye. Everything seems to be on track still from what I read and from what I was just told over there. No panic yet, nothing has changed but maybe some more snow.


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1190900 said:


> Does anybody know if skyeye changed their predictions ? Our local weather guy is saying the bulk of the storm is going to hit south of columbus and saying like 1-3" I sure liked the sound of that 5- 8 " better please tell me someone still thinks central ohio is still going to get hit!


Just curious as to what tv station you watched?? I saw no news today yet and was wondering. Are you from Columbus???


----------



## Young Pup

hdelectraglide;1191106 said:


> Where are you guys finding the weather maps on skyeye i joined and haven't found them yet?


What's your screen name over there???


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1191148 said:


> Just curious as to what tv station you watched?? I saw no news today yet and was wondering. Are you from Columbus???


Hey young pup I am In marion and I watched it on nbc4i .com , but it has since chaanged so I think we are all good now ! fingers crossed anyway


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Pretty aggressive snow totals being predicted for central Ohio out of the NWS. It's rare that they predict more than TV weathermen...










P.S. NWS graphic looks like it was cooked up in MS Paint, LOL


----------



## 496 BB

I dont care what we get as long as I can plow. The toy funds are short!


----------



## kc2006

496 BB;1191317 said:


> The toy funds are short!


Exactly! The more we plow, the more cash I put down on a garage vs financing! Bring the snow...just in small intervals so I can get alot of easy pushes.


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1191190 said:


> Hey young pup I am In marion and I watched it on nbc4i .com , but it has since chaanged so I think we are all good now ! fingers crossed anyway


Nice to see you here. Yeah, I just saw some numbers but the forecast has yet to come up. That is next.


----------



## PlowTeam5

The only problem I hate is when it snows during the day like this. There are gonna be all kinds of idiots blocking everything up and not letting me get the job done. I cant wait till after 8pm or so when everything I plow is pretty much closed up.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep looks like only drive lanes, and entrances will be getting hit during the day. 

This is what I saw for Central Ohio

Channel 4

2" 7am to 12 noon

2" 12 noon to 7pm

1" 7pm to 12a

then 1-2" for Weds

Channel 10

3-6 inches

Channel 6 

3-5 inches 

Start time varies from 5 am to 10am 

What all did you see???? No changes over on skyeye either.


----------



## C&C Services

It Look like it gone be a long day & night tomorrow Drive Lanes And Entrances until Night Fall I Expect This Powdery snow to become packed by traffic I'm In Dayton 
I don't think the city guys mounted there plows yet


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup - a couple seals on my lift cyl disintegrated, They replaced the cyl and I'll be giving it a workout tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1191499 said:


> Young Pup - a couple seals on my lift cyl disintegrated, They replaced the cyl and I'll be giving it a workout tomorrow.


Good to hear you are up and running again. I thought about that earlier but forgot to ask.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im gonna be pissed if we dont push anything during the day. By the time we go out at night it will all be hard and packed down plus I cant sleep during the day so Id be up day staring at the snow. Id rather plow what we can during the say and clean up at night. We'll see how it plays out. Im game for whatever anyways. 

Have fun and be safe. Remember to carry


----------



## hdelectraglide

Young Pup;1191150 said:


> What's your screen name over there???


same as here hdelectraglide


----------



## pvtben121

i dont understand this storm only in columbus does it take all day and all night for only 5 inches to fall


----------



## Young Pup

hdelectraglide;1191651 said:


> same as here hdelectraglide


Cool same name for me as well. I will look for you over there.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## PlowTeam5

Aaaaaaggggggg I hate this waiting game. Can't sleep during the day. Oh well it looks like people are gonna be closing early so I guess that will help get the people outta the way.


----------



## Young Pup

I am not counting on that. I was able to sleep last night though. I did get up at 5:30 to check things out then again at 7. I stayed up to late and watched the football game. I was wanting Auburn to get beat,.


----------



## pvtben121

its finally here better late then ever. coming down hard


----------



## D&E

Nothing here in Akron.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

about 3/4" here in Delphos (lima area)


----------



## D&E

I think I cursed it. I hooked my plow up last night. Now the forecast dropped 4-8" to 2". Ugh. Still plowable, but I'm craving a nice storm. Still not a flake here, though.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

*[email protected]:25 am in T county...*

Wife calls, tells me that we are supposed to get 6 to 8" ( don't know WHERE she heard that...) I reminded her that we live in the Sahara Desert, snowfall wise , in Ohio- ( seems like 90% of storms either go north, south, or east of us... go figure) - been plowing small commercial lots since 1984, so I figure we'll get about 11/2 inches before dark, then probably another inch before 2 am, then it'll be over...


----------



## BruceK

Came in for a break, pretty consistent 3-4" here to the west of Dayton. Actually measured 4 1/2 here on the farm. Its pretty much done with just a few flurries on the radar. I don't beleive the NWS additional 1-2" so am heading out to git er done.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I'm not sold on the additional 1-2" overnight either. Got the the plowing done for now though & going to wait til morning to salt if needed. This was a nice snow too push.


----------



## hdelectraglide

Im glad we seen some snow. I am now off too clean up and resalt.AND TURN YOUR STROBS OFF WHEN YOU ARE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD IT BLINDS ME. Thanks for letting me get that of my chest...


----------



## D&E

hdelectraglide;1193240 said:


> Im glad we seen some snow. I am now off too clean up and resalt.AND TURN YOUR STROBS OFF WHEN YOU ARE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD IT BLINDS ME. Thanks for letting me get that of my chest...


I hate that. Ya I see you have a plow truck and it looks cool. Now turn it off. 

Catching an hour or two of sleep and heading out. I'll report back when I get back in the morning.


----------



## PeterG

Finally heading back home now. I was able to catch a two hour nap last night.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

My strobes stay on from the time i start pushing untill the snow stops, its safety for me while im traveling on the road.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Elwer Lawn Care;1193477 said:


> My strobes stay on from the time i start pushing untill the snow stops, its safety for me while im traveling on the road.


Same here. Every time I turn my strobe off I almost get wacked....

If you have the plow hanging off it is legal. I'm not sure if you would get a ticket without it or not.... But I was wondering that the other day. i know it can be used to "signal" that there is an "obstruction" hanging off of the front....

anybody know? just something my father and I were shooting around...
thanks


----------



## hdelectraglide

Elwer Lawn Care;1193477 said:


> My strobes stay on from the time i start pushing untill the snow stops, its safety for me while im traveling on the road.


Its also illegal unless you have state plates or unless your on the side the road


----------



## kc2006

Running strobes on the street just desensatise people to the lights in general or distract them from already not being able to drive in my opionion. It's our job to watch where our plow on the front of our truck is, not them.

Plus I run 2 Strobes in my brake lights and reds a no no


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1193916 said:


> Running strobes on the street just desensatise people to the lights in general or distract them from already not being able to drive in my opionion. It's our job to watch where our plow on the front of our truck is, not them.
> 
> Plus I run 2 Strobes in my brake lights and reds a no no


I just run a bubble. I only run it on the street when vision is tough or I am working (plowing or about to start plowing). Don't run full lights on the streets... Looks cool but is blinding. Someone did that to me yesterday.... It was stupid.

I just run one little slow amber flasher... pathetic but it works. When I am plowing on a lot I kick on the hazards and the bubble.... haven't come to wire up the old truck yet... but I will before my 2 new part timers get it.

If you have cab markers don't run anything on the street, they are enough.... if not run a little...not soooooooo bright light and you should be alright. No cop will pull you over for it unless you are flashing red or blue.... at least not around here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I should state this, im running in a small town, cops havn't said anything and a couple of use have done so this year and all last year. Now if its not snowing then ya its off but when its snow and/or its dark out and wer are tryign to clear snow then its on.


----------



## hdelectraglide

I really did not mean to start something with strobe lights.They were blinding me last night finely a car pulled up and asked him to turn it off


----------



## 496 BB

Strobes are too expensive. I just wrap Christmas lights all around truck and turn them to the flasher mode.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got a good 30 hours in with this last storm with both trucks. Looks like next Tuesday might be another good one. Anyone got any info on this next storm approaching?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

PlowTeam5;1194206 said:


> Got a good 30 hours in with this last storm with both trucks. Looks like next Tuesday might be another good one. Anyone got any info on this next storm approaching?


I heard 2" at this point... but idk how reliable my source is.... he's family :laughing:

but ya that is in Mont./Greene county area.... IDK yet but I will throw my hat in that ring as well!

Anybody with creds know about the next storm?


----------



## D&E

I got called in by a friend to pick up some of his accounts in the Brecksville area because his truck's fuel pump went out. MAN WAS THERE A LOT OF SNOW! Well over a foot! I was not expecting that. Ended up with a few drives that had piles higher than my truck when I was done. 

I'm gonna head out in a half hour and do one last clean up run on my accounts. Not expecting much, though.


----------



## hdelectraglide

496 BB;1194107 said:


> Strobes are too expensive. I just wrap Christmas lights all around truck and turn them to the flasher mode.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Chance of flurries here today.... BUT its been snowing since 7. Just big light flakes, there is atleast a dusting.


----------



## Young Pup

hdelectraglide;1193240 said:


> Im glad we seen some snow. I am now off too clean up and resalt.AND TURN YOUR STROBS OFF WHEN YOU ARE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD IT BLINDS ME. Thanks for letting me get that of my chest...


What strobes you talking about??? Roof mounted or headlight/taillights?


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1194206 said:


> Got a good 30 hours in with this last storm with both trucks. Looks like next Tuesday might be another good one. Anyone got any info on this next storm approaching?


Just getting caught up on skyeye forum. Will know more in a bit after I get some reading in.



DaytonBioLawns;1194285 said:


> I heard 2" at this point... but idk how reliable my source is.... he's family :laughing:
> 
> but ya that is in Mont./Greene county area.... IDK yet but I will throw my hat in that ring as well!
> 
> Anybody with creds know about the next storm?


Read above.

Also, before I went to bed last night I posted a link in the Ohio thread about the snow plow accident killing an college official. Did you all see that??


----------



## 496 BB

Yea I saw it. Unfortunate but another instance of someone not paying attention to road conditions. He passed a plow and probably got sucked in by the run off snow. Had to be going kinda fast to tear up the bus like that.

This next storm is not going to mount to much as of now it appears.....no monster as was expected. Still too far out to see if its gonna be anything but could have a mix.


----------



## hdelectraglide

Young Pup;1194893 said:


> What strobes you talking about??? Roof mounted or headlight/taillights?


Roof mount they were impressive he had traffic backed up from the glare:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

QUOTE=496 BB;1194982]Yea I saw it. Unfortunate but another instance of someone not paying attention to road conditions. He passed a plow and probably got sucked in by the run off snow. Had to be going kinda fast to tear up the bus like that.

This next storm is not going to mount to much as of now it appears.....no monster as was expected. Still too far out to see if its gonna be anything but could have a mix.[/QUOTE]

Hey now no negativity around here. :waving: LIke they are saying over there still plenty of time to watch this. Way to much time. I will give it till the model runs on Sunday then we will know better. I hope. lol


----------



## Young Pup

hdelectraglide;1195087 said:


> Roof mount they were impressive he had traffic backed up from the glare:realmad:


Aw, ok, gotta now. Some of them are pretty bright.


----------



## cotter

Chapter 4501-15 Motor Vehicles-Lighting

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/4501-15

4501-15-08 Flashing lights.
Flashing lights when used on a disabled vehicle and a motor vehicle using the same to warn of a vehicular traffic hazard shall be constructed and installed so as to provide adequate and reliable illumination and shall conform to the appropriate S.A.E. Standards for Turn Signal Units.

R.C. 119.032 review dates: 03/09/2010 and 03/09/2015

Promulgated Under: 119.03

Statutory Authority: R.C. 4513.19

Rule Amplifies: R.C. 4513.19

Prior Effective Dates: 11/17/66, 10/16/82, 7/23/01

4501-15-09 Accessory lamps.
(A) A vehicle may be equipped with accessory lamps or lights as herein defined, provided that their placement or installation on the vehicle or their use does not interfere with or tend to confuse the use of required lamps or lights, that are subject to provisions in sections 4513.03 to 4513.19 and 4513.261 of the Revised Code and respective rules herein outlined.

(B) These accessory lamps or lights may be used anytime. When used they shall not exceed twenty-one candlepower intensity and shall otherwise be in accord with the current standards for construction and use issued by the Society of Automotive Engineers.

R.C. 119.032 review dates: 03/09/2010 and 03/09/2015

Promulgated Under: 119.03

Statutory Authority: R.C. 4513.19

Rule Amplifies: R.C. 4513.19

Prior Effective Dates: 11/17/66, 10/16/82, 7/23/01, 8/11/05

ORC
4513.17 Limit on number of lights.
(A) Whenever a motor vehicle equipped with headlights also is equipped with any auxiliary lights or spotlight or any other light on the front thereof projecting a beam of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, not more than a total of five of any such lights on the front of a vehicle shall be lighted at any one time when the vehicle is upon a highway.

(B) Any lighted light or illuminating device upon a motor vehicle, other than headlights, spotlights, signal lights, or auxiliary driving lights, that projects a beam of light of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, shall be so directed that no part of the beam will strike the level of the roadway on which the vehicle stands at a distance of more than seventy-five feet from the vehicle.

(C)(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, traffic line stripers, *snow plows*, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, department of transportation maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

(2) When used on a street or highway, farm machinery and vehicles escorting farm machinery may be equipped with and display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, and the prohibition contained in division (C)(1) of this section does not apply to such machinery or vehicles. Farm machinery also may display the lights described in section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.

(D) Except a person operating a public safety vehicle, as defined in division (E) of section 4511.01 of the Revised Code, or a school bus, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any public street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with and displaying a flashing red or a flashing combination red and white light, or an oscillating or rotating red light, or a combination red and white oscillating or rotating light; and except a public law enforcement officer, or other person sworn to enforce the criminal and traffic laws of the state, operating a public safety vehicle when on duty, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with, or upon which is mounted, and displaying a flashing blue or a flashing combination blue and white light, or an oscillating or rotating blue light, or a combination blue and white oscillating or rotating light.

(E) This section does not prohibit the use of warning lights required by law or the simultaneous flashing of turn signals on disabled vehicles or on vehicles being operated in unfavorable atmospheric conditions in order to enhance their visibility. This section also does not prohibit the simultaneous flashing of turn signals or warning lights either on farm machinery or vehicles escorting farm machinery, when used on a street or highway.

(F) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.

Amended by 128th General Assembly File No. 9, HB 1, § 101.01, eff. 10/16/2009.

Effective Date: 01-01-2004

4513.18 Lights on snow removal equipment and oversize vehicles.
(A) The director of transportation shall adopt standards and specifications applicable to headlights, clearance lights, identification, and other lights, on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles. Such standards and specifications may permit the use of flashing lights for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways. The standards and specifications for lights referred to in this section shall correlate with and, so far as possible, conform with those approved by the American association of state highway officials.

It is unlawful to operate snow removal equipment on a highway unless the lights thereon comply with and are lighted when and as required by the standards and specifications adopted as provided in this section.

(B) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.

Amended by 128th General Assembly File No. 9, HB 1, § 101.01, eff. 10/16/2009.

Effective Date: 01-01-2004

_I found nothing on the ODOT website._

Not really our thing but something else to read:
http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/4501-9
http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/4501-11

Chad


----------



## 496 BB

OK someone has WAY too much time on their hands....


----------



## cotter

Slow day, so all I can say is 'yup.' 

But getting ready to put some flashy things on the truck I guess I had purpose. 

Chad


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hey young pup, sky eye saying anything about Saturday. Local news guy chance of 1-2 inches last I heard.


----------



## Young Pup

Just some mention of it not giving out any amounts yet. Be interesting to see what the models show later on tonight. 

I saw about the same thing earlier forecast for snow on the local channels as well.


----------



## kc2006

Pretty sure those laws are stating for muni purposes, not private contractors. Notice it kept saying in service on public highway, we would be in transit, not in service. Gotta remember all their word mumbo jumbo is confusing. 

From all the new truck law classes, only thing I know we NEED in ohio is roof clearence lights, thats a necessity now.

But to stay on topic...It go snow!


----------



## 496 BB

Damn its almost flip flop weather!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We have a lot of blowing snow here altho nothing new overnight.


----------



## PlowTeam5

It was actually rather warm today. I hope this Tuesday storm is not a bust.


----------



## 496 BB

Get ready for rain as thats what it looks like for now. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Storm for Mon and Tues looks like late Mon into Tues rain. Then going back to some lt snow late Tues.Time to unhook everything and wash the truck down again.


----------



## 496 BB

I cant believe Cinci has gotten more snow than us. Things better start changing soon!


----------



## kc2006

Whats that tuesday storm lookin like for us north east guys? Accu is saying a few inches of snow, I dont believe em though.


----------



## Young Pup

Kurt, You are going to warm up too according to the models. So I see rain, but then snow. You will change back to snow alot sooner than us down here. So you could see a few inches of snow up there.Especially if the LE kicks in.


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;1199111 said:


> Storm for Mon and Tues looks like late Mon into Tues rain. Then going back to some lt snow late Tues.Time to unhook everything and wash the truck down again
> 
> yes all my stuff needs a bath.. then the following week we will have snow lol.


----------



## BruceK

I agree the Mon night Tueday storm will be a warm washout. Is anyone picking up any details on the Thursday forecast. Is that just another dusting or will it be plowable?


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1199166 said:


> I cant believe Cinci has gotten more snow than us. Things better start changing soon!


I think we are still gonna be ok this year. Its been a slow start but Feb should be a good month. Last yr was the same, Feb was a more profitable month then all others.


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;1199927 said:


> Young Pup;1199111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storm for Mon and Tues looks like late Mon into Tues rain. Then going back to some lt snow late Tues.Time to unhook everything and wash the truck down again
> 
> yes all my stuff needs a bath.. then the following week we will have snow lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take everything off today. But I think I am going to wait. Concerned about freezing rain throughout the night here. Not quite sold on how fast it is to warm up. I hope I am wrong, I hate dealing with ice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1200013 said:


> I agree the Mon night Tueday storm will be a warm washout. Is anyone picking up any details on the Thursday forecast. Is that just another dusting or will it be plowable?


right now it is looking plowable. Hopefully it will even look better tonight and on Tuesdays model runs.


----------



## 496 BB

Everyone PRAY for phasing!!!!! If this next storm phases we should see a nice amount. If it doesnt still not too shabby...at least we could plow some maybe.


----------



## needmoresnow

496 BB;1201187 said:


> Everyone PRAY for phasing!!!!! If this next storm phases we should see a nice amount. If it doesnt still not too shabby...at least we could plow some maybe.


 Do tell When is this coming ? and what is the good and the bad that could happen ? amounts? I had not heard anything in the near future . thanks


----------



## BruceK

hmm phasing, that's something that happens when the stereo speakers get out of sync, right? I knew the moon has them but didn't know storms did.


----------



## 496 BB

Actually its this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phasing



Looks to be a Thursday daytime event continuing into Thursday night before pushing on early Friday morning. Cant say too much about it at this point as Im no weather guy...I just tell what I read and you always gotta take that with a grain of salt on anything you read off the internet.

Plus I dont want to get your hopes up for a storm that just showed phasing on a model run because its still a few days out and I dont like the letdown anymore than you do :laughing:

Im sure JP will chime in as Im off to make some babies :bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1201536 said:


> Actually its this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phasing
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a Thursday daytime event continuing into Thursday night before pushing on early Friday morning. Cant say too much about it at this point as Im no weather guy...I just tell what I read and you always gotta take that with a grain of salt on anything you read off the internet.
> 
> Plus I dont want to get your hopes up for a storm that just showed phasing on a model run because its still a few days out and I dont like the letdown anymore than you do :laughing:
> 
> Im sure JP will chime in as Im off to make some babies :bluebounc


hey we left you some numbers over there, hope they help you.:laughing:

Pretty much what he said. Still wanting to look at 2 more main runs of the models. But it is looking good at this point for much of Ohio.

Ok the darker green is where heavier amounts of snow will fall on this model run. As you can see everyone will be in on some snow though.


----------



## needmoresnow

thanks guys keep us posted!


----------



## Hannalie

Careful with that baby making thing. Three baby girls in four years seems to have taken a little bit of the fun out of it. Especially right now since the flu is visiting our house.



496 BB;1201536 said:


> Actually its this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phasing
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a Thursday daytime event continuing into Thursday night before pushing on early Friday morning. Cant say too much about it at this point as Im no weather guy...I just tell what I read and you always gotta take that with a grain of salt on anything you read off the internet.
> 
> Plus I dont want to get your hopes up for a storm that just showed phasing on a model run because its still a few days out and I dont like the letdown anymore than you do :laughing:
> 
> Im sure JP will chime in as Im off to make some babies :bluebounc


----------



## BruceK

Not only is Accuweather now saying 1-3" for Thursday they have posted 5" for Sunday night and Monday morning. That is still a long way off but looks like January will be doing her best to keep us busy.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1201808 said:


> Not only is Accuweather now saying 1-3" for Thursday they have posted 5" for Sunday night and Monday morning. That is still a long way off but looks like January will be doing her best to keep us busy.


Storm still looks good for Thurs/Fri. One model is done running and waiting on others to run. We should see more than 1-3 on Thurs. Monday storm is like you said a ways away so that is not even being looked at yet. Want to get this one out of the way first.


----------



## 496 BB

Yep I still think at least for us in Columbus this Thursday storm will put down the most accum yet. Its been meager so far so Im down for a good storm. I just want an electric solenoid pump first! This cable sh!t has got to go.


----------



## Young Pup

I saw your post about a map over there. Some might wait until later today or tonight. I know Les want's to see the 0z runs tonight too. Although these 12z runs might seal the deal for him too. The nam looks pretty good.

Edit: I stand corrected Rich's will out soon. lol


----------



## 496 BB

I dont get Richs. Yet.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1202053 said:


> I dont get Richs. Yet.


His map from earlier is calling for 3-6 for here and points south. 2 to 4 north of here.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Young Pup;1202251 said:


> His map from earlier is calling for 3-6 for here and points south. 2 to 4 north of here.


Curious if you get value from subscribing to his e-mails? If he's right more than other sources, it might be worth it, particular on accumulation totals.


----------



## D&E

Nothing but warm rain here in Akron. Hope you guys are right about Thursday. I miss being out all night.


----------



## chevyman51

They just issued a winter weather advisory here for thursday it says we could get 3-5in but the weather guesser said 3-6in I hope they are right

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
357 PM EST TUE JAN 18 2011
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE THURSDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH LATE THURSDAY NIGHT.

LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS ON WEDNESDAY.
THE LOW IS FORECAST TO MOVE THROUGH TENNESSEE ON THURSDAY...THEN
TO THE ATLANTIC COAST ON FRIDAY. A BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW
ASSOCIATED WITH THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO DEPOSIT SIGNIFICANT SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS OVER SOUTHWEST OHIO AND NORTHERN KENTUCKY. THE
LATEST COMPUTER MODEL PROJECTIONS INDICATE THAT 3 TO 5 INCHES OF
SNOW MAY FALL ACROSS THE WATCH AREA. GUSTY WINDS AND COLDER
TEMPERATURES FOLLOWING THE LOW WILL BRING DRIFTING SNOW AND COLD
WIND CHILLS TO THE REGION BY FRIDAY MORNING.

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE
FOR A HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER EVENT IN OR CLOSE TO THE WATCH
AREA.


----------



## 496 BB

JohnRoscoe;1202255 said:


> Curious if you get value from subscribing to his e-mails? If he's right more than other sources, it might be worth it, particular on accumulation totals.


Why pay for it now? JP has it and he wouldnt want us to all hate him for not sharing with now would he? :laughing:

Work smarter not harder


----------



## Young Pup

Just got home from visiting a ill family member at the hospital. I just got on skyeye so I am not quite sure what is going on yet. I looked at the latest model 12zgfs and it looks good at hour 48.


----------



## Young Pup

Still looking good so far on these morning model runs.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im hoping we get to 2" up here atleast.


----------



## Young Pup

I will update later. Need to run to the hospital again. Snow looks good for us in southern 2/3 of the state. Up north gets it too, but not as much by looking at the models.


----------



## BruceK

I got surprised by some light freezing rain in Dayton this morning. Didn't realize it was happening until I got a call from one of my customers for salt. I thought I was going to get to sleep in this morning for my birthday!

NWS seems to have backed off a little since yesterday with 3-5" guesstimate for Thursday. If the afternoon run keeps this event trending further south will expect them to lower it a little more.


----------



## 496 BB




----------



## 496 BB

And Happy Birthday Bruce!


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah happy birthday Bruce hope ya get some snow for it.


----------



## 496 BB

chevyman51;1203998 said:


> Yeah happy birthday Bruce hope ya get some


There...fixed it for ya...lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Who made that snow fall map? is it from Rich? I don't have time to go read through all the pages from today so thanks in advance.


----------



## 496 BB

Yep it was Rich.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks, i like the 2-4 but idk im not putting the blade on thats forsure.


----------



## chevyman51

496 BB;1204066 said:


> There...fixed it for ya...lol.


Yeah that's better


----------



## BruceK

Thanks for the birthday wishes but it's time to go to work. Light snow started fallling here in Dayton just before 6am. Be safe everybody.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Gonna be a good day/night of plowing. Everyone be safe out there.


----------



## D&E

Looks like a nice easy, but plowable event. Everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## 496 BB

Daaaaaaaaamn. Talk about a looooong plow event. Been up since 8am yesterday. Went out at 3pm and just walked back in the door. Got some stacking piles in. Its bout beer time and soon after bed time.


----------



## PlowTeam5

That was a good storm. Kinda came later then I expected but non the less it was a long day yesterday and night and day today. Had some piles close to 5 high in some lots. My shovel guy took some video and once it's up I will share. Now it's sleep time then more salting tomorrow.


----------



## 496 BB

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116977


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1206813 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116977


Did not even think about pictures. Oh well. Dang I am tired. I did take a 2 hour nap from 6:30 am to 8:30 am. Made me feel worse. lol

Possible storm next week. Will keep an eye on it this weekend in between NAPS. lol


----------



## 496 BB

Screw snow. I hate snow at the moment :laughing:

I try to lay down and I still feel like Im plowing. I have dreams about plowing. I sht snow and piss salt. Im a walking zombie but this beer tastes sooooo good. Maybe it will put me to sleep. Maybe it will wake me up. Who knows. I'll stop typing now.


----------



## DScapes

Haha, I know the feeling. I love day storms though, get a few easy hours in during the day, nap during rush hour, head out around 10 or 11pm, smooth plowing hopefully beating rush hour for the next day haha.

I also enjoy waking up from an event like this with no voicemails from complaints! Only some touch up requests from drifting and one timers.

I could never fathom being able to drive to Florida without any breaks but I can sure as he'll plow circles around people for 16+ hours!

The biggest problem I have is always feeling rushed when I'm out there. I mounted an ipad on my dash and found some pretty basses apps to allow me to document my work for easy billing though, oh and the nav is pretty badass too. Before, my paper and pen skills were lacking and **** ended up being on the floor, covered in salt, or drenched with water so by the time I sat down to do invoicing I would either A. Make **** up. Or B. Recall what I had done at each site haha. But this is all in response to taking pictures of job sites, that's my next step in attempting to get organized and professional. Nothing like having to explain to customers areas were 100% clear at 4am, and getting a phone call at noon telling me parking areas look like they haven't been touched! Damn wind, guess I need to go make money twice, darn. Thanks mother nature.


----------



## DScapes

I would be a happy camper if every storm performed like this last one. I could deal with one of these once a week, twice if I'm feeling motivated! Ha

I like being able to make this storm into multiple pushes for the higher end customers but not losing efficiency if it's a end of the storm push as 2-5inches push the same in my mind but at the same time meets the triggers of all my accounts.


----------



## 496 BB

Haha. Yea I got a cal this afternoon about a property we do and met her out there. She says the sidewalks are getting too much plow runoff and we should shovel the walks since her maintenance tech doesnt do them until he wakes up in the morning. Told her fine. I will go REAL slow when angling toward walks and then shovel the 1 foot back of overflow. Like its gonna do any damn good since the rest of the walks are covered. Stupid people kill me. 1st comment all winter and its not even our fault. Im sick of these stupid azz condo units for people sucking up all of my social security. Like they go anywhere anyways except Thursday for Bingo! 

I keep all of my paperwork in a 3 ring binder and record everything on pre-made Excel sheets for easy recall later. Hell I even got a worksheet for gallons per hour on fuel. 1.8x steady by the way...lol.

Hell we should meet up sometime for us Columbus guys. Where you guys plowing at around here? Im mainly on 161/Cleavland Ave, Morse Rd, Gahanna, and out in Reynoldsburg here lately. Had a West Side route but we gave it back as it was too much of a PITA on mis communication on their part. Sht maybe I already even know some of you 

As you can tell Im a sub for a good friend of mine. I own a construction business and dont need another headache so it suits me well. Its extra play money.


----------



## DScapes

This is only my second year in snow removal. Started out subbing last year for a couple buddies in the area, one was a good experience, the other not so much as I JUST got paid off from the work I did last year. We won't get into that though.

It was a terrible experience mostly because one of the guys I helped out was a Sub... so nothing like being the Sub to a Sub.

I only do 3 commercial this year, and about 35 driveways on my own. Try to stay with-in Dublin and Westerville on the north side as best I can. Majority of my customers are current landscaping customers so the transition into snow removal has been pretty seemless thus far.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I am all in new Albany/ gahanna are with some reynoldsburg area.


----------



## needmoresnow

Hey guys what is this monday into tuesday storm looking like ? I am hearing maybe another 3-4 " s anybody got any details ?


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1207396 said:


> I am all in new Albany/ gahanna are with some reynoldsburg area.


Big parking lots in Reynoldsburg? I live there but only do a few out here if I get put on em.


----------



## needmoresnow

Here is what nbc4i is saying lets hope their right for once! lol A weak system drops across the area today and tonight bringing with it the likelihood of light snow. New snow accumulations should be in the half inch or less range. 

Wind chill factors will continue to be frigid this weekend with values as low as -10 in the morning hours. 

Another reinforcing shot of cold air follows the system so temperatures will stay well below normal through the weekend and beginning of the week. 

The next Clipper system zooms out of the Northern Plains to bring more snow especially Monday night and Tuesday. It’s hard to judge this early but another 3 to 4 inch snowfall is possible. This system does appear to transfer energy into a bigger northeast coast storm again which could another dose of frigid winds and some blowing snow.

Posted by Bob Nunnally at January 22, 2011 5:41 AM


----------



## pvtben121

nice 5-6 inch plow. i could due without the single digit temps but o well 
im downtown plowinf


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1207631 said:


> Big parking lots in Reynoldsburg? I live there but only do a few out here if I get put on em.


I do the Mcdonalds on east broad by BPS and the one on main and brice. Also I do all columbus libraries in those areas I posted plus their operation center (their headquarters) and a few other business' in between. There are a few churches I do every now and then when I get called to do them which are good sized lots as well. Most of my stuff though is in New Albany/Easton/Gahanna area.


----------



## Young Pup

oops this was to go in the networking thread. Oh well, will copy and paste it there. lol

Good afternoon from a very cold Columbus, Ohio. Finally went to be last night about midnight and got out of bed at 10 am. I am ready for a nap right now. lol Trying to get motivated to see what the weather is going to be here the next few days. Getting ready to hope over on skyeye. This storm seems to have been a very tiring one for me. Seems like it took forever to get done with. The resi's took forever for some reason. I got out of the truck and used a snowblower some yesterday to keep me from falling asleep. Plus it just made more sense to use that then fight it with the truck while being tired. Did not want to make any mistake and hit something.


----------



## BruceK

Finished up my last church this morning. Got to see first hand last night how good an insulator a blanket of snow is. As I made my first pass on a virgin church lot it was about -3 and the pavement steamed as it became exposed.

YP I agree this storm seemed to take a little longer than usual. I went 30 hours then a 2.5 hour nap and back out for another 6.  Then a six hour nap and back out for a few hours to finish up. Can you say sleep deprivation?


----------



## kc2006

How much did you guys in Columbus get? It started snowing at like 5pm thursday but really dumped the snow between 7-9pm, then we got another inch or two at 5 in the morning on friday.

Was nice because some thing places got hit twice because of the snow in the morning but otherwise we weren't out real long.


----------



## needmoresnow

well the staorm nbc4i was saying could bring 3or4" of snow must have dissapeared because now they are saying chance of flurries lol


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1208997 said:


> How much did you guys in Columbus get? It started snowing at like 5pm thursday but really dumped the snow between 7-9pm, then we got another inch or two at 5 in the morning on friday.
> 
> Was nice because some thing places got hit twice because of the snow in the morning but otherwise we weren't out real long.


I measured 5 inches of snow on the westside of downtown in the Grandview/Upper Arlington areas. I was at 3 places 3 or 4 times. To lazy to walk out to the truck and get th book right now. lol


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1209034 said:


> well the staorm nbc4i was saying could bring 3or4" of snow must have dissapeared because now they are saying chance of flurries lol


Looking at the models it looks to be missing us to the south. But I see some light snow on Monday for us from a different system.


----------



## Scottscape

about 5-6". Had 2" by 2:00. Then it dumped about 3-4 inches between 5-9pm. Nice storm. Have trans. issues w BRAND NEW trans not rebuilt that is 4 mos. old. It was fine parked it after plowing all night went back out 4 hrs later starts slipping.


----------



## Young Pup

That sucks, time to take it back to the repair shop. Hope they get it replaced for you asap.


----------



## PlowTeam5

So Mondays storm is tracking south? Was kinda hoping for another good night of pushing.


----------



## Young Pup

Not a Monday storm anymore, it moves it back to later in the week too. So, there is an outside chance it will change but right now, no way jose. lol


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1209056 said:


> Looking at the models it looks to be missing us to the south. But I see some light snow on Monday for us from a different system.


 Strange weather this year seems like most years the weather break is columbus and more to the north this year it is just the opposite everything is going to the south . Must be that global warming they keep talking about , not lmao:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Hmnnn:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1209347 said:


> Hmnnn:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


 I am not a weatherman , but it looks to me if the 2 meet the storm will stay or come north ,no ? sorry for the dumb or to some obvious anssered question lol


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1209362 said:


> I am not a weatherman , but it looks to me if the 2 meet the storm will stay or come north ,no ? sorry for the dumb or to some obvious anssered question lol


It might dry up. Our dew point is only -1 outside. lol Which won't bode well for temps tonight it should be another cold night. But it still looks like it is holding it's own on radar. Will be keeping an eye on it the next few hours.

Edit:

I don't think they will phase up. The stuff to the north is suppose to be here on Monday


----------



## BruceK

It just started snowing in Dayton area. Radar looks like we could get at an inch. I've got the salt truck warming up.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Does any of the models show anything that might have a chance of another plowable snow within the next 2 weeks or so?


----------



## C&C Services

From What I've seen we might get a plowable Event The Beginning of next week Hopefully
It Will Come Then.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1211098 said:


> Does any of the models show anything that might have a chance of another plowable snow within the next 2 weeks or so?


Comon now. We all know this is OHIO and weather is subject to change until it actually happens 

But yes there is a good indication of storms next week beginning in Feb. BUT that way to far out to know. So the forecast is as follows:

Next 2 weeks - Nut shriveling cold with a chance of snow.


----------



## cotter

As long as it is not another Feb like last year, I am good with it.
Chad


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

cotter;1211928 said:


> As long as it is not another Feb like last year, I am good with it.
> Chad


if I recall wasn't last feb. snow-magedon for us or is my memory already out of whack?

I recall using my backhoe in the last couple years a few times to relocate piles at a premium payup


----------



## Young Pup

Last February we were busy here in Columbus. We had, I believe 30 inches of snow here.So I hope we have one like last year. Also expect cold and snowy winters in the years to come too. Local Mets are calling for it and so are the guys on Skyeye. 

Back to weather, looks like we might be out salting here later tonight. Although the temp is now at 34 for some reason it keeps going up. It shoud be going down.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I hope this feb is like last years. I also remember using my backhoe on one lot where the piles where so big they were taking up to many parking spots and had to be moved. I think the pile I made with the hoe lasted till almost end of march.


----------



## Young Pup

With this next storm, I think we won't see anything in cmh. Maybe a few flurries??? The next model is getting ready to run and it will be interesting to see it. Next week the possibility of a storm is there so that will need to be watched. That is for the start of February.


----------



## 496 BB

30" next Tuesday and Wednesday!!!!!! OMG!!!!




























Hahaha ok just kidding. There is a storm on those days though. Gotta keep watching it and see where is disappears to.


----------



## Young Pup

But wee need to get throught the small snows on Thurs through Sat first. Looks like much of Ohio will see some snow at those times. But it should be light by looking at more of the model.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Where are you guys getting your info from. I dont even put the plows on the trucks until my phone beeps from weatherbug. Otherwise its a look out the window, that way I am not disappointed like last year when they called for 10 inches and ohio never got snowflake one......LOL


----------



## BruceK

NWS is hinting at 2" for late Thursday.


----------



## 525Enterprises

2 in he's really means 1/4 inch though right?


----------



## Young Pup

2 inches sounds about right for the Thurs/Friday system at the moment. 

Took everything off the truck today. Washed it, vaccumed it, and was even able to get the oil changed on it today. Concerned that i might be out there in a bit hooking everything back up. This storm on radar looks like it is pushing more north and n/e. Time to watch the local news and see what they say.


----------



## 496 BB

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit if this storm hits tonight Im gonna be mad. I just washed my truck....lol.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Shoot, after looking at the radar I feel confident that I could hold my breath the ENTIRE TIME it snows tonight anlold tomorrow.


----------



## alsam116

well guys sorry if you dont get any! haha i hope we get enugh to go and salt atleast but we may get more as one of you stated it looks like its moving more north i see the same thing.never know until its here. young pup or 496bb could you do me a favor and see if you feell this site is accurate or if this guy is a joke (www.kyweathercenter.com) hes been pretty close on the tracks so far this year but he looks way off on this one so just curious. Thank you in advance guys and have fun!!


----------



## 496 BB

Ive heard he was decent from guys on Skyeye. Predicting the weather is almost impossible. If hes been decent at the outcomes then yea Id listen to what he has to say. Either way we always have to be ready so take it with a grain of salt and keep looking out the window....hahaha.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1213203 said:


> well guys sorry if you dont get any! haha i hope we get enugh to go and salt atleast but we may get more as one of you stated it looks like its moving more north i see the same thing.never know until its here. young pup or 496bb could you do me a favor and see if you feell this site is accurate or if this guy is a joke (www.kyweathercenter.com) hes been pretty close on the tracks so far this year but he looks way off on this one so just curious. Thank you in advance guys and have fun!!


I saw the guys over on Skyeye saying they thought he was meterologist that is on tv over in West Virginia but still lives in Ky.He was on in Ky. somewhere I thought they said. Says he is pretty good. I hope this helps.


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1213178 said:


> Shoot, after looking at the radar I feel confident that I could hold my breath the ENTIRE TIME it snows tonight anlold tomorrow.


Huh???? what is this (anlold) ?


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1213253 said:


> Huh???? what is this (anlold) ?


Maybe he just got excited about the snow and hit a bunch of keys at once. The storm does look interesting but I think that it will end up shooting off to the coast. I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1213253 said:


> Huh???? what is this (anlold) ?


AND HOLD.

Read between the lines JP! :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1213287 said:


> Maybe he just got excited about the snow and hit a bunch of keys at once. The storm does look interesting but I think that it will end up shooting off to the coast. I wouldn't get too excited.


Believe me, I am not, but we might be out salting in the am here and more could fall south of Columbus. It is just an interesting turn of events is all. :salute::waving:


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1213317 said:


> AND HOLD.
> 
> Read between the lines JP! :laughing:


Still doesn't make any sense. :laughing:


----------



## alsam116

thank you guys for the he3lp and info... i apprecciate it have fun if you go out tonight!!


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1213317 said:


> AND HOLD.
> 
> Read between the lines JP! :laughing:


I got it

and lol


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1213327 said:


> Believe me, I am not, but we might be out salting in the am here and more could fall south of Columbus. It is just an interesting turn of events is all. :salute::waving:


I hope you are right and I hope it makes its way up here. It is definitely a massive storm. Florida has been hammered all day.


----------



## Hannalie

Check it out


----------



## BruceK

> 2 in he's really means 1/4 inch though right?


He really means he doesn't know. He is just putting it in there so we will watch closely for updates as it gets closer.


----------



## alsam116

did any of you central ohio guys go salt today??i went out for a while and salted but mostly just refreeze b/c the temp drops. the mst snow we had was just enough to cover the asphalt. the problem was that the dew point was to low when the snow was over us last night so we only got a little hit and miss spots. thanks again young pup and 496 for letting me know what you heard about chris baily. i appreciate it alot.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1213961 said:


> did any of you central ohio guys go salt today??i went out for a while and salted but mostly just refreeze b/c the temp drops. the mst snow we had was just enough to cover the asphalt. the problem was that the dew point was to low when the snow was over us last night so we only got a little hit and miss spots. thanks again young pup and 496 for letting me know what you heard about chris baily. i appreciate it alot.


Nope, I got up and looked turned right around and went back to bed.


----------



## 496 BB

Looks like we may be in for a 1"-2" Clipper tomorrow night. Will know more later....got go wire up a truck for a buddy since he jacked it all up.


----------



## 525Enterprises

BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Lets take bets. I am predicting that if I pile all of the snow from the entire walmart lot in one pile that I can pack it all in the back of my dually. Anyone else wanna go out on a limb?

LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well i washed my truck and the girlfriend's car today so maybe that will help.


----------



## kc2006

What are you guys seeing for us NE guys? I was going to go to columbus this weekend to visit family but now accuweather is saying a system moving down on saturday morning.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Elwer Lawn Care;1214582 said:


> Well i washed my truck and the girlfriend's car today so maybe that will help.


AHHHHH CRAP!!!!!!!

No one mentioned they had JUST washed cars. Due to this OBVIOUS change in weather conditions of the ohio valley region, I am changng my predicition to ten of the wettest, dirtiest, sloppy inches ofsnow you can imagine.

thats the way it always works, you clean yourtruck, take th blade off, and next day you get blizzard right?? Maybe we should all do this one day to see if there REALLY is any truth to it...LOL


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1214588 said:


> What are you guys seeing for us NE guys? I was going to go to columbus this weekend to visit family but now accuweather is saying a system moving down on saturday morning.


I can see us here in Columbus getting 1 to 3 Thursday into Friday. So you guys up there should be getting the same amount. This weekend looks like more light snow but not sure on an amounts on that yet.


----------



## PlowTeam5

We need another 4-6 incher to come. I hate little 1 inch storms.


----------



## 525Enterprises

No kidding. But you know what they say, wish in one hand [email protected] #$% in the other, see what gets fuller first.


----------



## Young Pup

Still thinking 1 to 3 in CMH at the moment.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I will be honest, I really don't see us vetting anything. Looks to me like everything will pass north of the state line. I hope I am wrong, but we will see.


----------



## needmoresnow

525 why are you so negative all the time ?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Dilusions of grandeur from a previous life? 

Im just looking at radar models bub. If the area doesn't turn blue we don't get snow. That's not being negative, just factual. Just like the last storm they predicted, I said we wouldn't get a drop. We didn't. It doesn't make me negative, just correct!!! Lol


----------



## BruceK

FYI - a plow driver backed over a woman in a parking lot yesterday on Long Island. It was during the afternoon, be careful out there.
http://www.longislandpress.com/2011/01/26/woman-struck-killed-by-snow-plow-in-center-moriches/


----------



## kc2006

That would suck. I have a big shopping plaza and I won't back up in it during the day, it's like people try to sneak up behind you.


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1215440 said:


> Dilusions of grandeur from a previous life?
> 
> Im just looking at radar models bub. If the area doesn't turn blue we don't get snow. That's not being negative, just factual. Just like the last storm they predicted, I said we wouldn't get a drop. We didn't. It doesn't make me negative, just correct!!! Lol


Curious what models do you look at?


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im not really seeing as much snow for tonight. NOAA is only saying 1/2" or under today and under 1" tonight. Next week is looking good ATM but Im sure that will change.

We are pretty much exactly the same as far as seasonal snowfall as last year with 19.8" compared to 19.3". In Feb. 2010 around 30" of snow fell in just that month. We finished last year out with 50.x" of snow. Im hoping we get some big ones this Feb also cause Im sick of pushing this 2"-4" amounts. Its boring as hell and challenges noone.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1215463 said:


> FYI - a plow driver backed over a woman in a parking lot yesterday on Long Island. It was during the afternoon, be careful out there.
> http://www.longislandpress.com/2011/01/26/woman-struck-killed-by-snow-plow-in-center-moriches/


That's not good. I wondering how fast he was backing up. Lot of questions that need to be answered here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We had a dusting up here this morning at one point then melted off. Saying an inch today and an inch tonight.


----------



## 496 BB

Im thinking this will be a salt run storm only.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1215654 said:


> We had a dusting up here this morning at one point then melted off. Saying an inch today and an inch tonight.


I am still thinking 1 to 3. Until I see snow reports back to the n/w of here saying otherwise that is my call. Then we have more chances for light snow on Saturday and Sunday. The next week the main noon run shows the storm trending this way. Which is a good thing because it was way south of us. Mind you it is still a week out so that could change as well.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1215720 said:


> I am still thinking 1 to 3. Until I see snow reports back to the n/w of here saying otherwise that is my call. Then we have more chances for light snow on Saturday and Sunday. The next week the main noon run shows the storm trending this way. Which is a good thing because it was way south of us. Mind you it is still a week out so that could change as well.


What do you see for us Cincy guys?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Radar looks like its drying out.


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1215783 said:


> What do you see for us Cincy guys?


More than likely 1 to 2. Although one model had some heavier stuff near you. It is pretty much a now casting system. As you need to watch the radar and reports back to the n/w to see how the snowfall is there.


----------



## alsam116

chevy man it looks like 1-2 for you guys and only a salt event for us. but next week looks fun tues night wednesday. have fun and be safe!! you central guy are goning to luck out on this one with a push. NOT FAIR haha


----------



## 496 BB

I doubt we get a push.


----------



## justgeorge

Alsam what kind of numbers are you seeing for Cinci/Blue Ash for the Tues/Wed? And yeah, I know it's early. Just watched my local broadcast and all it's showing for Wed is "snow possible".


----------



## Young Pup

Looking bleak now for that 1 to 3 I thought we would get here. More like 1 to 2 now by the looks of radar the reports back from the northwest. That's ok maybe I can make my dental appt Friday afternoon after all. Glad they talked me out of canceling it.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1216013 said:


> Alsam what kind of numbers are you seeing for Cinci/Blue Ash for the Tues/Wed? And yeah, I know it's early. Just watched my local broadcast and all it's showing for Wed is "snow possible".


Models are showing it looking better on each run. There is a main run that is running right now so hopefully it will show it in the same spot it did this afternoon with some moderate snow for 2/3's of Ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

This run looks good. Might get some ice/snow mix down south for a time on this run. But it is WAY to early for this thing to be nailed down. This will change at least 15 times before it hits.


----------



## justgeorge

Well I tried to make it snow more last night by *not* hooking up the plow and being ready but that didn't work. 

Noticed some weather posts about next weeks possible event from last evening were deleted apparently used verboten slang.


----------



## Drottlawn

Couldn't believe how many people were plowing this morning. All salt run for me.


----------



## Young Pup

Drottlawn;1216901 said:


> Couldn't believe how many people were plowing this morning. All salt run for me.


Salt run only here too. I did put the plow down to clean up some parking spots that had cars sitting in them the last time I plowed though. Had to make that whole lot look clean. :salute:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I plowed Thumbs Up everyone else was so I did the same. Had close to 2" in spots as the snow from monday that wasn't enough to plow was still there.


----------



## 496 BB

Plowed from 2-5am. Worthless IMO but get paid just the same. A salt run before and after would have burned it right up. On to the next......


----------



## Young Pup

Guys in the n/e part of Ohio stand the better chance to get snow out of the Saturday clipper. Looks to be light for everyone else.


----------



## Young Pup

Storm still looking good on this run today. I don't like it though, because if we are in the middle of it. The next week it could be well south of us. Northern Ohio is on in it as well.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1217029 said:


> Storm still looking good on this run today. I don't like it though, because if we are in the middle of it. The next week it could be well south of us. Northern Ohio is on in it as well.


Man I don't know what models you guys are looking at cause every 10 day forecast I see isn't showing much. Everything you've posted here has turned out pretty close though so I hope you've got access to better data than me.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1217110 said:


> Man I don't know what models you guys are looking at cause every 10 day forecast I see isn't showing much. Everything you've posted here has turned out pretty close though so I hope you've got access to better data than me.


Hope this helps:

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/fpc.shtml

Time to go get drilled on at the dentist. :yow!::crying:


----------



## justgeorge

Interesting link, thanks. I *think* it's the bottom left panel that has snow inches? Are those colors the amount for that 6 hour period?

Zooming in my browser to 400% helped reading that screen.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Guys, hate to be correct for the third straight storm, but you might as well pull plows. We wont see anything next week with the system brewing in golf with the jet stream data. Everything that skyeye and all that deal is prediciting is going to get pushed north. At BEST you might get ONE salt run in neat week. Of coarse this applies for everyone but cleveland area which will see lake effect.


----------



## alsam116

just george wat i see is 4-5 because i think all of the moisture is going to hit the cold air right over us. but i am bias because i want snow. if the moisture out of the gulf has warmer temp with it we might as well put the plows up as 525 said. just my $.02 for the time being. also just george check out the websit in my signature ive been following him and he gets the low tracks about damn perfect everytime. but i dont know exactly where he is in ky but he helps. take care guys( it feels like i write a book everytime i post now. Do you guys Notice that 2??) 

have fun!!


----------



## needmoresnow

hey 525 since your right all the time in your future predictions can you give me the winning lotto numbers ?? thanks in advance !!


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1217270 said:


> Guys, hate to be correct for the third straight storm, but you might as well pull plows. We wont see anything next week with the system brewing in golf with the jet stream data. Everything that skyeye and all that deal is prediciting is going to get pushed north. At BEST you might get ONE salt run in neat week. Of coarse this applies for everyone but cleveland area which will see lake effect.


Who are you Mike Davis or Jim Gahnal? There is NO way you can know for certain what the weather will be doing next week. NOONE does. Models can change in a 12 hour period drastically as they have all winter. IF this does play out Im assuming its luck unless you are a woman and know everything :laughing:


----------



## 496 BB

Notice this says POTENTIAL.....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lake effect is shut off basically for us in the snow belt. Lake Erie is froze over


----------



## chevyman51

496 BB;1217507 said:


> Notice this says POTENTIAL.....


I hope that is wrong and the line moves farther south I really don't want to mess with ice.


----------



## Drottlawn

None the less, early next week will be a absolute mess, maybe for the record books!


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a link to the story that goes with the map above:

http://www.examiner.com/weather-in-cincinnati/dangerous-winter-storm-developing


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1217680 said:


> Here is a link to the story that goes with the map above:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/weather-in-cincinnati/dangerous-winter-storm-developing


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1217700 said:


> Thanks for the link.


Your welcome.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1217110 said:


> Man I don't know what models you guys are looking at cause every 10 day forecast I see isn't showing much. Everything you've posted here has turned out pretty close though so I hope you've got access to better data than me.


Here is the correct link:

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/


----------



## needmoresnow

fingers crossed thats all I can say !!! thanks for keeping us updated guys !


----------



## Young Pup

We should know alot more on Sunday.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1217680 said:


> Here is a link to the story that goes with the map above:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/weather-in-cincinnati/dangerous-winter-storm-developing


That makes for interesting reading.....


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1217449 said:


> Who are you Mike Davis or Jim Gahnal? There is NO way you can know for certain what the weather will be doing next week. NOONE does. Models can change in a 12 hour period drastically as they have all winter. IF this does play out Im assuming its luck unless you are a woman and know everything :laughing:


Those guys cant predict yesterdays weather. I tell you what though. Watch what I say, watch what happens for the rest of the year, then we will re- visit this again. I know that NO ONE can know for certain. The problem is that its an EDUCATED guess. Thing is, I am more educated than they are, and actually have common sense to go with it. Guess 9 total years of college, two degrees and a bachelor of science will make me sound a little cocky, but hey, I put the time in so I am allowed when it comes to something like the weather right? Besides that, any idiot can watch jet stream patterens for a short term prediction. So my real qestion is how do those guys get it wrong CONSTANTLY?


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1218069 said:


> Those guys cant predict yesterdays weather. I tell you what though. Watch what I say, watch what happens for the rest of the year, then we will re- visit this again. I know that NO ONE can know for certain. The problem is that its an EDUCATED guess. Thing is, I am more educated than they are, and actually have common sense to go with it. Guess 9 total years of college, two degrees and a bachelor of science will make me sound a little cocky, but hey, I put the time in so I am allowed when it comes to something like the weather right? Besides that, any idiot can watch jet stream patterens for a short term prediction. So my real qestion is how do those guys get it wrong CONSTANTLY?


So your thougths are we will get nothing out of this storm? You maybe correct to early to tell because the models will change a few more times before then.


----------



## 525Enterprises

To me right now nothing but a skiff for central ohio. Pretty much what we got out of this 1 to three that everyone kept saying columbus and area was to get. I knew that wasnt happening. For us to get the amount of snow the POTENTIAL MODEL shows, the jet stream has to significantly change over the next few days. Then it requires the cold ffrom the north west along with he moisture carried up from the golf to feed. At this point, nothing on any of the barometric readings from any of the states show any significant changes. Hence jet stream not changing, no food for snow, no significant snow. Its really not hard. I am not saying that a good snow is OUT of the question, just that from the readings I am looking at, its VERY unlikely............


----------



## Young Pup

Are you a member over on Skyeye? Just wondering if you have seen any of the maps, graphs and what not they put up???


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah, but dont think they are real accurate either. To their credit, they are more accurate than most!!! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Cool, let's see what happens. I just hope we don't see a big ice storm that is being talked about over there. We are still a few days out from this so anything can change.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I agree. I hate ice. I hate messing with salt. I hate the way peole drive when its icy. I hate the way they walk. Its an all around bad thing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

That would be a good way to start the month!


----------



## DScapes

Can't wait to see how this turns out next week. It's Ohio after all... I'll predict sunny skies and 75! Aberzzeses was out landscaping the other week it hit 40. But in all seriousness, bring on the snow!


----------



## Hannalie

525Enterprises;1218069 said:


> Those guys cant predict yesterdays weather. I tell you what though. Watch what I say, watch what happens for the rest of the year, then we will re- visit this again. I know that NO ONE can know for certain. The problem is that its an EDUCATED guess. Thing is, I am more educated than they are, and actually have common sense to go with it. Guess 9 total years of college, two degrees and a bachelor of science will make me sound a little cocky, but hey, I put the time in so I am allowed when it comes to something like the weather right? Besides that, any idiot can watch jet stream patterens for a short term prediction. So my real qestion is how do those guys get it wrong CONSTANTLY?


Call me crazy 525 but reading what you write makes me want to punch puppies.


----------



## needmoresnow

:salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## needmoresnow

:salute::salute::salute::salute:


Hannalie;1218146 said:


> Call me crazy 525 but reading what you write makes me want to punch puppies.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I really don't understand. First I am called negative even though I was correct, now it makes you wanna punch a puppy? I think you need help in a field I am not qualified in. Psychology. Guess I offended little plow boy...


----------



## hdelectraglide

525Enterprises;1218069 said:


> Those guys cant predict yesterdays weather. I tell you what though. Watch what I say, watch what happens for the rest of the year, then we will re- visit this again. I know that NO ONE can know for certain. The problem is that its an EDUCATED guess. Thing is, I am more educated than they are, and actually have common sense to go with it. Guess 9 total years of college, two degrees and a bachelor of science will make me sound a little cocky, but hey, I put the time in so I am allowed when it comes to something like the weather right? Besides that, any idiot can watch jet stream patterens for a short term prediction. So my real qestion is how do those guys get it wrong CONSTANTLY?


If your so smart why are you pushing snow and probably working as a grunt on a landscaping crew?Hey I bet your parents are proud of you and your Nine years of college.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

525Enterprises;1218069 said:


> Those guys cant predict yesterdays weather. I tell you what though. Watch what I say, watch what happens for the rest of the year, then we will re- visit this again. I know that NO ONE can know for certain. The problem is that its an EDUCATED guess. Thing is, I am more educated than they are, and actually have common sense to go with it. Guess 9 total years of college, two degrees and a bachelor of science will make me sound a little cocky, but hey, I put the time in so I am allowed when it comes to something like the weather right? Besides that, any idiot can watch jet stream patterens for a short term prediction. So my real qestion is how do those guys get it wrong CONSTANTLY?


and yet you plow snow?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Actually I don't landscape. I own a commercial contracting business. College took nine years because I paid for it myself, have a degree in mechanical engineering, a degree in business management, and a bachelors of science. Yes, they are proud. What education do you have? Let me guess, you went to mmi to work on your pos harley? Omg you guys kill me.......lol. ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## 525Enterprises

By the way, can we get back to the thread and the weather? Somehow it got off topic as apparently some felt either threatened or insecure. Hope your over it, now move on.....


----------



## Hannalie

525Enterprises;1218248 said:


> I really don't understand. First I am called negative even though I was correct, now it makes you wanna punch a puppy? I think you need help in a field I am not qualified in. Psychology. Guess I offended little plow boy...


525 I am sure you are a special person, perhaps to special to to talk to little plow boys. While you are up on that cloud you think you live on can you ask god what the snow is going to do this week?


----------



## Drottlawn

Northern Ohio is pretty much all snow tues and wed. Down here it is going to be a freakin nightmare! ICE ICE BABY!:crying:


----------



## hdelectraglide

My pos Harley ,and I own an engineering firm in the Dayton area.and you paid for college by staying in college :laughing:...lol and your right YOU cant fix stupid.:laughing: You are the one who hi jacked this thread i;m back on topic


----------



## hdelectraglide

Drottlawn;1218406 said:


> Northern Ohio is pretty much all snow tues and wed. Down here it is going to be a freakin nightmare! ICE ICE BABY!:crying:


You never can tell I hope not.On the other hand I get paid more for salting than plowing


----------



## Young Pup

Drottlawn;1218406 said:


> Northern Ohio is pretty much all snow tues and wed. Down here it is going to be a freakin nightmare! ICE ICE BABY!:crying:


I am just getting on the puter. Heading over there next to read what 5 pages of information probably. lol


----------



## justgeorge

Drottlawn;1218406 said:


> Northern Ohio is pretty much all snow tues and wed. Down here it is going to be a freakin nightmare! ICE ICE BABY!:crying:


Since I don't salt only plow if this holds true I'll be offering to go up to Dayton/Springfield/Columbus area to help out. The local stations are finally talking about "mixed precipitation" but still nothing like Skyeye.


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1218105 said:


> Yeah, but dont think they are real accurate either. To their credit, they are more accurate than most!!! LOL


Why dont you post your ideas over there? Im no expert trust me I admit that...in fact Im ******** on it BUT I would like to see both sides of peoples thinking. Who knows we all may learn from it. Post up your ideas! They wont flame you over there.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah there he electroglide. Look up 525 transport and drylane constru took. What's the name of your firm?


----------



## hdelectraglide

525Enterprises;1218491 said:


> Yeah there he electroglide. Look up 525 transport and drylane constru took. What's the name of your firm?


Get back on topic and learn how to spell Mr Full time college joke


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah I didn't think you were legit. Hard to type with cell and cold fingers. Glad that's all you can pick on is spelling. You make me laugh.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

this turned into a dick swinging contest real quick.....fun, fun!


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1218491 said:


> Yeah there he electroglide. Look up 525 transport and drylane constru took. What's the name of your firm?


I looked up both of those and see no dedicated websites to either. Am I missing something? If your going to tout something at least have pics to prove your work. I wanna see the construction side of things. PICS AND WEBSITE.

Im not trying to get in the middle here but damn yall need to stop acting like little *****es. Who gives a **** about your dick sizes? I know I dont. Dont be cocky about ****. Thats ignorant even if you are the best at what you do or have a badass bike.

525 your not going to make friends here if you act like your the ****. So sit your azz back and learn to get along. You may just learn something new as I know I do everyday.


----------



## kc2006

LMAO What a ******. I'd be pissy too if I dropped all that coin on 9 years of college and still had to plow snow to make ends meet. 

BACK ON TRACK, we got like 3/4" here, then started sleeting. Got to salt a couple places, probably have to clean up everything tonight. I hate when it snows around an inch, it's like too much to salt and not enough to plow.


----------



## SServices

Soooooo........... is it snowing yet?:whistling:payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

.


----------



## SServices

I like snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The one map on skyeye showed us in northwest part of state getting 10"+


----------



## SServices

I hope, we haven't got a big one yet. Couple decent lake effect events.


----------



## justgeorge

Elwer Lawn Care;1218780 said:


> The one map on skyeye showed us in northwest part of state getting 10"+


Is it still showing just ice for the Cincinnati area?

thx


----------



## D&E

SServices;1218759 said:


> Soooooo........... is it snowing yet?:whistling:payup


I hate the anticipation. Not a single flake here yet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

justgeorge;1218796 said:


> Is it still showing just ice for the Cincinnati area?
> 
> thx


The last that i checked, yes


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I just got in from washing my truck, blade is off and weight is out of the bed. Might have to do this again monday


----------



## D&E

Man I hope you guys are all right. None of my weather sites are calling for much of anything. Still, you guys here seem to be more accurate than the weather guys. Maybe you're all in the wrong field haha


----------



## realdrylane

525Enterprises;1218491 said:


> Yeah there he electroglide. Look up 525 transport and drylane constru took. What's the name of your firm?


 Hey guys Names butch and all though I am pretty sure I know this guy 525 I will not give his name, But I own drylane construction in larue ohio and live on drylane rd hence the name of my company. I have worked hard building my company even though things are a little slow now with the economy I am still proud of it and its MINE , so for this guy to take credit for this is rather upsetting! And if he went to college for 9 years and has 3 degrees it is news to me, but I will not go as far as to say he does'nt.


----------



## 496 BB

realdrylane;1218937 said:


> Hey guys Names butch and all though I am pretty sure I know this guy 525 I will not give his name, But I own drylane construction in larue ohio and live on drylane rd hence the name of my company. I have worked hard building my company even though things are a little slow now with the economy I am still proud of it and its MINE , so for this guy to take credit for this is rather upsetting! And if he went to college for 9 years and has 3 degrees it is news to me, but I will not go as far as to say he does'nt.


And you just Googled your business name today and saw this? Wow, Not saying you didnt but what a coincidence.

Anyways everyone should be prepared for ICE from Columbus down and for a ****load of snow north. Thats as of now. Will have more by tomorrow and for sure Monday. If it plays out its going to be unreal. Terms Ive heard are "Epic", "Paralyzing", "Crippling" and more. NOW mind you this COULD change so dont get a boner just yet Thumbs Up


----------



## Drottlawn

D&E;1218916 said:


> Man I hope you guys are all right. None of my weather sites are calling for much of anything. Still, you guys here seem to be more accurate than the weather guys. Maybe you're all in the wrong field haha


Your sitting pretty for a good thumping of snow. Every model run has you guys in snow and heavy. This is what makes me mad. I like salt runs, but not 1.5" of ice to deal with. errrr! Buying a generator tomorrow to keep wifey and kids warm through this.


----------



## chevyman51

Drottlawn;1219009 said:


> Your sitting pretty for a good thumping of snow. Every model run has you guys in snow and heavy. This is what makes me mad. I like salt runs, but not 1.5" of ice to deal with. errrr! Buying a generator tomorrow to keep wifey and kids warm through this.


Got the generator ready gonna go sharpen the chain saw blades got 2 70+fr pines one either side of the house. I HATE ICE:realmad::realmad:


----------



## realdrylane

496 BB;1219002 said:


> And you just Googled your business name today and saw this? Wow, Not saying you didnt but what a coincidence.
> 
> Anyways everyone should be prepared for ICE from Columbus down and for a ****load of snow north. Thats as of now. Will have more by tomorrow and for sure Monday. If it plays out its going to be unreal. Terms Ive heard are "Epic", "Paralyzing", "Crippling" and more. NOW mind you this COULD change so dont get a boner just yet Thumbs Up


 No I did not google it , I was called by a member on this thread that I worked with in the past and asked when I got into plowing and I said I did not ! And then was asked if I sold my company and told about this. May be another drylane construction but if their is it is in name only because mine is a registered name


----------



## realdrylane

525 what part of central ohio are you in? perhaps their is more than one dry lane construction in this area , do you have a website or anything ?I have just never heard of another one around thats all ?


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1218780 said:


> The one map on skyeye showed us in northwest part of state getting 10"+


Yeah, I am just getting caught up over there. We did a hideaway strobe install on the truck this afternoon. Thanks goes out to Shawn(rhino on here) and to Bill who is the main mechanic for all of my trucks and works on Shawns as well.



justgeorge;1218796 said:


> Is it still showing just ice for the Cincinnati area?
> 
> thx


For the time being yes.

Edit: Regardless of what else is happening in this thread. Everyone needs to be prepared for a big event this coming week. Get over the arguing and move on. We could have serious issues next week and some of us on here might be asking for help from each other. You never know, so don't burn any bridges. I am just saying. My preaching is now over lol


----------



## needmoresnow

nws is saying it will be pretty nasty from monday thru wendsday hope we get pounded I love snow ! I still cant find a total acumulation for central ohio (north of columbus )
anybody got any idea Thanks guys


----------



## Young Pup

Possibly 8 to 16 inches of snow from I 70 on north. That can and will change though.


----------



## 496 BB

realdrylane;1219076 said:


> No I did not google it , I was called by a member on this thread that I worked with in the past and asked when I got into plowing and I said I did not ! And then was asked if I sold my company and told about this. May be another drylane construction but if their is it is in name only because mine is a registered name


Not THAT makes more sense...lol. If you look up 525 transportation its located in Marion. Who knows and who cares really. Maybe he knows you anc is envious of your business hence why he claimed it. Or it could just be another one of these psycho kiddies that just jump on here and start spouting off at the mouth. Dont care either way. Good luck with your business and thanks for clearing that up Thumbs Up

As for next week yea its gonna be good. Cant wait. I hope its all ice cause plowing 16" of snow would SUUUUCK. Nice paycheck though. Im really starting a love hate relationship with snow. Need some sleep I guess.

We arent supposed to get anything tonight are we JP? I didnt see anything.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1219172 said:


> Not THAT makes more sense...lol. If you look up 525 transportation its located in Marion. Who knows and who cares really. Maybe he knows you anc is envious of your business hence why he claimed it. Or it could just be another one of these psycho kiddies that just jump on here and start spouting off at the mouth. Dont care either way. Good luck with your business and thanks for clearing that up Thumbs Up
> 
> As for next week yea its gonna be good. Cant wait. I hope its all ice cause plowing 16" of snow would SUUUUCK. Nice paycheck though. Im really starting a love hate relationship with snow. Need some sleep I guess.
> 
> We arent supposed to get anything tonight are we JP? I didnt see anything.


If anything we should see some light snow. I did not even see this earlier. Not sure of accmumlations though. Sorry.


----------



## 496 BB

No accum. Just looked.

Now its BEER TIME!!!! Heading to bar. Later.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1219156 said:


> Possibly 8 to 16 inches of snow from I 70 on north. That can and will change though.


What about for us southern guys our local guys are a joke


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1219265 said:


> What about for us southern guys our local guys are a joke


Be prepared for lots of ice the way it looks right now.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1219268 said:


> Be prepared for lots of ice the way it looks right now.


kyweathercenter.com is saying that a couple of models are showing it tracking farther south pressured by the cold artic air. So hopefully that turns the southern ohio ice to snow. But still a couple of days to change.

Chevyman is right though our guys down here are a joke. fox19 website forecast is still from last night and says "Tracking a storm that will bring Snow & rain and a MIX late Tuesday and Wednesday". Gee thanks for nothing.


----------



## kc2006

I'd be ok with 16" of snow if it's a slow moving storm. Last year when we got the 18-24 in a matter of what 8-10 hours...that sucked. My truck wouldn't talk to me for a week after that.


----------



## 496 BB

kc2006;1219474 said:


> I'd be ok with 16" of snow if it's a slow moving storm. Last year when we got the 18-24 in a matter of what 8-10 hours...that sucked. My truck wouldn't talk to me for a week after that.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## loudcav

come on snow just hope Ive got my truck figured out by then and my car parked back inside. gotta check with my JD dealer monday and see if my ballast box is in and get that filled up only have my driveway to do tho it wouldnt suprise me if my sister asked me to do hers


----------



## 525Enterprises

Young pup,

FYI since you seem to be intrested. I keep looking at barometric readings to kinda guess where jet stream is going. I am knida confused. Saw readings on both sides drop. I dont know what that means. Usually it moves accordingly. If it drops on both sides its a 50 50 guess. I have another friend that swears that if you take the lowest amount, figure up 25 percent of that, its a rough estimate about what we will get. I looked at snowfall, and it seams to be accurate also...LOL

By the way my shops are based out of marion and larue...... I dont plow snow to make house payments, I do it to keep 5 full time employees. They have families they have to provide for.

THIS IS THE LAST THING I AM GOING TO SAY ABOUT THIS. You guys flame on. I put myself thru school. No scholarships, no help. DId it all on my own. My second degree had to be done as a part time student while I continued to work, to provide for my 2 kids and fioncee. SO it took longer. If you havent gone to school, you wouldnt understand, which looks to be apparent by some posts. If you dont like me, I dont care. I think that SOME of us here understand this. Thats because they know what its like to have not only your own family rely on you, but employees families rely on you as well. I enjoy hearing about what people have accoml;ished, where they come from, education, what they had to go thru to get where they are. I like being around motivated people, those that are willing to share new ideas, and to help others advance. IF YOU DONT FIT THIS PROFILE, KINDLY READ OVER MY POSTS......Keep flaming.

496, I cant believe you couldnt find our profile pages thru simcote, for 525 Transport, as well as uship which I use to book backloads from dead head rebar runs. I also find it hard to believe that you couldnt find anything for Dry Lane connecting it to Honda Subrcontractors. Perhaps now you can research us on the BBB, You should be able to, its not a college thing...........LOL


----------



## BruceK

Had to run a little salt this morning near Dayton. About .1" of glaze.


----------



## needmoresnow

This is what it says on locaMONDAY: mostly cloudy, high 30.
TUESDAY: rain and wintry mix changing to snow showers overnight, high 33.
WEDNESDAY: snow, heavy at times, preliminary accumulation forecast of at least 3"-5", high 27.
THURSDAY: mostly cloudy, colder, high 21.
FRIDAY: mostly cloudy, high 25.
SATURDAY: mostly cloudy, scattered flurries, high 32.

We had some wintry mix and snow showers overnight as a stationary front (that's still invisible to the models) lingered in the region. High pressure is attempting to build in but I'm beginning to lose confidence in its ability to have much effect in improving our weather conditions. Today and Monday look relatively benign, though.

I'm desperately trying not to push the panic button for our mid-week storm. The track on it is still fairly uncertain. There are two scenarios here: 
(1) the low takes a northern track and we get a ton of snow on top of some ice or (2) the low takes a more southerly track and we get a few inches of snow on top of thicker ice. 
A 75-mile difference in the tracks means the difference between 3" of snow and 10" of snow.

Here's how wildly different the model solutions are at the moment: for Tuesday's high... the GFS is progging a 31... the NAM is going with 44.

By Tuesday night, the polar jet stream makes an incredible dip all the way to the US-Mexico border. As it turns northward, it avails itself of the moisture from the Gulf of Mexico and channels it right into the storm in the Ohio River Valley... our neck of the woods. To be honest, the QPFs on this thing are kind of shocking. The GFS and GFSx are pushing 4s and 5s which translate to snowfall totals of 8"-10". But that's only if the storm takes the northern route.

From Missouri to Michigan, the NWS is preemptively issuing Winter Storm Watches. Their areas will definitely be on the snowy side of the system. We're stuck with that middle part... somewhere between rain and snow where a few miles' shift in the storm track could change our forecast completely. Even the NWS offices in Wilmington and Charleston are hedging their bets and waiting for at least another model run or two.

Here's part of the bugaboo, as we noted before: we won't have a good handle on the track until the low-pressure system physically exists east of the Rockies. Then... bring it on!



Posted by Marshall Mcpeek at January 30, 2011 5:09 AM
l weather station now :


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1220158 said:


> 496, I cant believe you couldnt find our profile pages thru simcote, for 525 Transport, as well as uship which I use to book backloads from dead head rebar runs. I also find it hard to believe that you couldnt find anything for Dry Lane connecting it to Honda Subrcontractors. Perhaps now you can research us on the BBB, *You should be able to, its not a college thing...........LOL*


Thank God! I mean I would be pissed if I still couldnt find it because I myself have gone thru some college and I would feel real stupid. I would almost feel as dumb as saying I have 3 degrees and cant even spell SUBCONTRACTOR. I should have known that they were connected to other peoples websites since it doesnt make sense to pay and make your own website. I did however find a "profile" on U-Ship. I really dont care honestly. You do your thing and we will do ours. I just hate cocky people that think they are the **** because they have so much education. Education can not correctly prepare a person for certain industries. Education can not provide real world experiences. All it is is a piece of paper saying you spent $xxx,xxx.xx on it. In construction nothing can teach you more than experience. Period. And Im sure there is not many courses out there for hotshotting.

What about this other guy saying this is not your business? I also could not find anything on Drylane and Honda. Provide a link.


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1220158 said:


> Young pup,
> 
> FYI since you seem to be intrested. I keep looking at barometric readings to kinda guess where jet stream is going. I am knida confused. Saw readings on both sides drop. I dont know what that means. Usually it moves accordingly. If it drops on both sides its a 50 50 guess. I have another friend that swears that if you take the lowest amount, figure up 25 percent of that, its a rough estimate about what we will get. I looked at snowfall, and it seams to be accurate also...


Thanks for the information. I think I am now ready for spring. lol Watching all of this is fascinating and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1220418 said:


> Thanks for the information. I think I am now ready for spring. lol Watching all of this is fascinating and frustrating at the same time.


I spend way too much time watching and reading and getting excited, most of the time for nothing. This storm is going to be really interesting. Lets just hope that the low tracks far enough south to any of us out of a major ice storm. I am hearing numbers like an inch of ice, that would be crazy. I think that it will stay colder than expected and we will get a good amount of snow up north here. I have no evidence to support that just a gut feeling. It has been too cold too long for it to not play a role in this storm. Those blizzard watches back west look exciting I would love to see over a foot of snow here if not two.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have yet to see a snowfall map, has anyone else?


----------



## Hannalie

...winter storm watch in effect from monday evening through wednesday morning...

The national weather service in cleveland has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from monday evening through wednesday morning.

Snow will begin to spread into the area monday evening along a warm front. Snowfall accumulations of 2 to 4 inches are possible by tuesday morning with the first surge of snow.

The intensity of the snow will diminish tuesday afternoon as the first surge of snow moves to the east of the area. The strong storm system will approach the region later tuesday afternoon and spread a second surge of snow into the region tuesday night.

Additional snow accumulations of 6 to 8 inches are possible tuesday night. However...the snow is expected to become mixed with sleet and freezing rain tuesday night and then possibly change over to all rain by wednesday morning. The rain will continue wednesday morning and change back to all snow wednesday afternoon.

There is the possibility that the snow could change over to all freezing rain earlier than expected and the potential exists for significant ice accumulations by wednesday morning.


----------



## 525Enterprises

ATTENTION ALL!!!!!!!!!

This is TODD EBERSOLE. I do run 525 Enterprises. I am a small contracctor here in marion Ohio. I also have a small hotshot deal going. 525 Transport on uship.

I dont know what the heck is going on, I just got back from snowmobiling, and see I have about 20 messages from this forum. I have just read up on this site. I DIDNT POST 99 PERCENT OF THESE RESPONSES!!!!!! Last time that I posted was post number 530 I think it is.

I do PERSONALLY know the guy that owns Dry Lane construction, its NOT me. Butch, I think its either Chad or Rick messing with me.

496, I never spent 9 years in school. I dont really know much about weather, except that 99 percent of the time, the weather man is WRONG. I am currently changing my passowrd to this site.

As to those who personally know me, if you read the posts, I dont speak with a ******** eloquence that who ever did this uses.

If this is either Chad or Rick messing with me, OK guys, it s kinda funny. You got me. Now knock It off.

I dont have full time employees, I havent been on here for about 4 dyas. Dont know whos doing this for sure, but have two strong guesses.

If there is anything else anyone wants to say, ask, or clarify, go ahead, and I will answer. I will be watching this closely and checking my email constantly for the rest of the day. 



Sorry to all, and to whoever this offended.


----------



## needmoresnow

Elwer Lawn Care;1220482 said:


> I have yet to see a snowfall map, has anyone else?


 Yea if you find one please post it for all of us to see thanks !


----------



## needmoresnow

I see the accu weather post and it is disapointing is skyeye saying the same thing now ???????


----------



## kc2006

Man that map has us in the 3-6' range with the wintery mix being one county south of here. I don't want wet nasty crap!


----------



## Hannalie

Word is that it is trending further south with a lot of cold air behind it. I think we may just get lucky and stay out of the ice here in the northeast


----------



## 525Enterprises

Im posting this again just in case it gets looked over from one page to the next to clean this crap up.

again sorry to all.ATTENTION ALL!!!!!!!!!

This is TODD EBERSOLE. I do run 525 Enterprises. I am a small contracctor here in marion Ohio. I also have a small hotshot deal going. 525 Transport on uship.

I dont know what the heck is going on, I just got back from snowmobiling, and see I have about 20 messages from this forum. I have just read up on this site. I DIDNT POST 99 PERCENT OF THESE RESPONSES!!!!!! Last time that I posted was post number 530 I think it is.

I do PERSONALLY know the guy that owns Dry Lane construction, its NOT me. Butch, I think its either Chad or Rick messing with me.

496, I never spent 9 years in school. I dont really know much about weather, except that 99 percent of the time, the weather man is WRONG. I am currently changing my passowrd to this site.

As to those who personally know me, if you read the posts, I dont speak with a ******** eloquence that who ever did this uses.

If this is either Chad or Rick messing with me, OK guys, it s kinda funny. You got me. Now knock It off.

I dont have full time employees, I havent been on here for about 4 dyas. Dont know whos doing this for sure, but have two strong guesses.

If there is anything else anyone wants to say, ask, or clarify, go ahead, and I will answer. I will be watching this closely and checking my email constantly for the rest of the day


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1220567 said:


> Im posting this again just in case it gets looked over from one page to the next to clean this crap up.
> 
> again sorry to all.ATTENTION ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is TODD EBERSOLE. I do run 525 Enterprises. I am a small contracctor here in marion Ohio. I also have a small hotshot deal going. 525 Transport on uship.
> 
> I dont know what the heck is going on, I just got back from snowmobiling, and see I have about 20 messages from this forum. I have just read up on this site. I DIDNT POST 99 PERCENT OF THESE RESPONSES!!!!!! Last time that I posted was post number 530 I think it is.
> 
> I do PERSONALLY know the guy that owns Dry Lane construction, its NOT me. Butch, I think its either Chad or Rick messing with me.
> 
> 496, I never spent 9 years in school. I dont really know much about weather, except that 99 percent of the time, the weather man is WRONG. I am currently changing my passowrd to this site.
> 
> As to those who personally know me, if you read the posts, I dont speak with a ******** eloquence that who ever did this uses.
> 
> If this is either Chad or Rick messing with me, OK guys, it s kinda funny. You got me. Now knock It off.
> 
> I dont have full time employees, I havent been on here for about 4 dyas. Dont know whos doing this for sure, but have two strong guesses.
> 
> If there is anything else anyone wants to say, ask, or clarify, go ahead, and I will answer. I will be watching this closely and checking my email constantly for the rest of the day


Wow, thanks for clarifying this. Hope all of this is put to rest.


----------



## Young Pup

Back to the weather. I honestly don't know what the heck is going on with this storm. How's that????? I see winter storm watches are out. The 18z run shows something totaly different the the 12z model run did. I am sure the 0z run tonight will be totaly different to. 

Right now I would say anywhere along and north of I/70 needs to be ready for anything. Those south will still see ice too. So you need to pay attention as well. Boy I sound like a tv meterologist. Northwest Ohio you could be see alot of snow. Will try to keep you all updated as I get it. :salute:


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1220567 said:


> Im posting this again just in case it gets looked over from one page to the next to clean this crap up.
> 
> again sorry to all.ATTENTION ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is TODD EBERSOLE. I do run 525 Enterprises. I am a small contracctor here in marion Ohio. I also have a small hotshot deal going. 525 Transport on uship.
> 
> I dont know what the heck is going on, I just got back from snowmobiling, and see I have about 20 messages from this forum. I have just read up on this site. I DIDNT POST 99 PERCENT OF THESE RESPONSES!!!!!! Last time that I posted was post number 530 I think it is.
> 
> I do PERSONALLY know the guy that owns Dry Lane construction, its NOT me. Butch, I think its either Chad or Rick messing with me.
> 
> 496, I never spent 9 years in school. I dont really know much about weather, except that 99 percent of the time, the weather man is WRONG. I am currently changing my passowrd to this site.
> 
> As to those who personally know me, if you read the posts, I dont speak with a ******** eloquence that who ever did this uses.
> 
> If this is either Chad or Rick messing with me, OK guys, it s kinda funny. You got me. Now knock It off.
> 
> I dont have full time employees, I havent been on here for about 4 dyas. Dont know whos doing this for sure, but have two strong guesses.
> 
> If there is anything else anyone wants to say, ask, or clarify, go ahead, and I will answer. I will be watching this closely and checking my email constantly for the rest of the day


Cool. Cool. Im starting to picture multiple personalities....lol. Just kidding. Its funny though.


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1220609 said:


> Back to the weather. I honestly don't know what the heck is going on with this storm. How's that????? I see winter storm watches are out. The 18z run shows something totaly different the the 12z model run did. I am sure the 0z run tonight will be totaly different to.
> 
> Right now I would say anywhere along and north of I/70 needs to be ready for anything. Those south will still see ice too. So you need to pay attention as well. Boy I sound like a tv meterologist. Northwest Ohio you could be see alot of snow. Will try to keep you all updated as I get it. :salute:


 I am confused is central ohio looking at a good total of snow fall or is accu weather right about the rain ? would love to see a snowfall map if they have one tonight thanks !


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1220744 said:


> I am confused is central ohio looking at a good total of snow fall or is accu weather right about the rain ? would love to see a snowfall map if they have one tonight thanks !


Right now we are not in a good area for alot of snow. We will see rain with the current setup too. But it is important to note that this storm is still forming.


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1220750 said:


> Right now we are not in a good area for alot of snow. We will see rain with the current setup too. But it is important to note that this storm is still forming.


 Man I was really hoping for a good snow storm ! It seems like we cant catch a break I hope this thing turns around for us. If it tracks south we could get a lot of Snow


----------



## 496 BB

Noone knows wtf is going on with this storm. Just like the whole season. Weather is throwing everyone curve balls this winter. We should know for sure by Monday evening :laughing:

Right now its setup as little bit mix monday, ice monday night into tuesday morning, rain tues afternoon and night, mix with light snow on wed. Thing is that tues night is precip amount of 3/4"-1" of moisture. If that changes to ice thats ALOT. Way it stands now though is all rain at 32*. Warmer air aloft. 

I hate this weather sht. Its like meeting a super hot girl only to find out shes a he. Heart breaking.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

496 BB;1220782 said:


> I hate this weather sht. Its like meeting a super hot girl only to find out shes a he. Heart breaking.


I refuse to ask any questions!:laughing:


----------



## alsam116

haha i leave for two days and miss all the exciting drama... o well maybe ill miss the ice to then!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If you guys think following this weather is nuts, you can try doing my psychology paperwork for me. Nothing like trying to complete an assignment and prepare for a test tomorrow when a snow storm is coming. BTW this psychology is gonna make me crazy!


----------



## PlowTeam5

What the heck happened in the last 2 pages. I thought this was the weather thread. I was like







in here..


----------



## 496 BB

Elwer Lawn Care;1220824 said:


> If you guys think following this weather is nuts, you can try doing my psychology paperwork for me. Nothing like trying to complete an assignment and prepare for a test tomorrow when a snow storm is coming. BTW this psychology is gonna make me crazy!


Yea I wasnt to fond of psych either. Especially since I had some mexican teacher than I could hardly understand. Did enjoy the group discussions though. Super fine chick. We ended up ditching most times and doing other activities...


----------



## PlowTeam5

On a serious note, I hope this turns into a more snow then ice storm. Last big ice storm, I was out of power for a week.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1221380 said:


> What the heck happened in the last 2 pages. I thought this was the weather thread. I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in here..


Gotta mix it up a little sometimes or it gets boring.

What did you say about my momma?! :laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

496 BB;1221385 said:


> Yea I wasnt to fond of psych either. Especially since I had some mexican teacher than I could hardly understand. Did enjoy the group discussions though. Super fine chick. We ended up ditching most times and doing other activities...


Ha nice, this is all online tho. I had been taking 19 credit hours, 11 in class and 8 online. But after 3 weeks i was extremely stressed so now jsut taking a comp and psych class online.

On a weather note.. look at all the weather advisories!!!!! http://www.weather.gov/


----------



## Young Pup

I am calling in sick for the next few days here. :laughing:


----------



## kc2006

496 BB;1220782 said:


> I hate this weather sht. Its like meeting a super hot girl only to find out shes a he. Heart breaking.


I'm assuming pre-op? Cus I can look the other way post-op.

Looking at what all the weather places are saying for here, the NWS is saying like 8-12, but everything else is saying 3". I'm just going to load up on salt, prep the truck, try to sleep early and get up at 1 like usual. Oh and hopefully make money


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1221443 said:


> I'm assuming pre-op? Cus I can look the other way post-op.
> 
> Looking at what all the weather places are saying for here, the NWS is saying like 8-12, but everything else is saying 3". I'm just going to load up on salt, prep the truck, try to sleep early and get up at 1 like usual. Oh and hopefully make money


:laughing: this just kills me! I hope you're not serious!!

...whatever floats yer boat!!....


----------



## kc2006

Don't take anything I ever say seriously. Serious.

I dunno, theres some of them on maurey, on the "is it a man" episodes that you just never know.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1221449 said:


> Don't take anything I ever say seriously. Serious.
> 
> I dunno, theres some of them on maurey, on the "is it a man" episodes that you just never know.


Don't you just hate that! The ones that look like ehhh ok-ish looking women just bother me! Cause I know after a few drinks man.....you just wouldn't know.

How terrible would that be if someone lied to you about it and actually got you lol.... sounds like something my best bud would do!  I'd have to help him out of a situation like that.... that is why you never go in alone!


----------



## needmoresnow

This is from the nws and is about the only favorable weather report I can find everything else is rain 



Overnight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 10. East wind around 9 mph. 

Monday: Increasing clouds, with a high near 24. Wind chill values as low as zero. East wind between 11 and 14 mph. 

Monday Night: Snow, mainly after 10pm. Low around 20. East wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Tuesday: Snow and sleet. High near 30. East wind between 10 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Tuesday Night: Freezing rain and sleet. Low around 30. Breezy, with a east wind between 16 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between three quarters and one inch possible. 

Wednesday: Snow and freezing rain likely, becoming all snow after 1pm. Cloudy and breezy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Wednesday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around 5. Chance of precipitation is 60%.


----------



## Young Pup

Hate to say this, but the model mayhem is still going.


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1221509 said:


> Hate to say this, but the model mayhem is still going.


 So is their still a chance for snow or is it looking like everyone is right for the mid 30's and rain ? thanks


----------



## Young Pup

More ice at this point for us.(cmh) then light snow on the backside of it. This thing must be on drugs. I want some of them.


----------



## needmoresnow

Young Pup;1221535 said:


> More ice at this point for us.(cmh) then light snow on the backside of it. This thing must be on drugs. I want some of them.


 Me too !Thumbs Up lol nbc is saying 3-5"s for us in marion and I guess delaware and north for tomorrow night but then rain after that bunch of bull **** if you ask me, I guess maybe 525 was right ??


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1221553 said:


> Me too !Thumbs Up lol nbc is saying 3-5"s for us in marion and I guess delaware and north for tomorrow night but then rain after that bunch of bull **** if you ask me, I guess maybe 525 was right ??


All I know is my head is killing me. Bout ready to call it a night and check on things in the am.


----------



## cwby_ram

> All I know is my head is killing me. Bout ready to call it a night and check on things in the am.


Mine too, just caught up on reading here, watching the news, etc etc. Think I'll just ready myself for anything and wait and see what we get.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1221578 said:


> Mine too, just caught up on reading here, watching the news, etc etc. Think I'll just ready myself for anything and wait and see what we get.


Thats a good idea. Hopefully it will be a little more clearer in the am.


----------



## SnowGuy

I predict we will have a bunch more weather this winter !!! (LOL)


----------



## hdelectraglide

SnowGuy;1221725 said:


> I predict we will have a bunch more weather this winter !!! (LOL)


Blhahahah The most accurate forecast yet(Thanks)


----------



## Hannalie

It is a toasty 4 degrees here this morning. I just can't see it warming to the point where we do not get mostly snow. Cleveland is calling for over a foot and slightly south and east to younstown we are only supposed to get 3 inches.


----------



## kc2006

hannalie, where you located? 

NWS is still sayin 2-4 then 3-6, but all the local, plus accu and weather channel are saying 3-4 total. I'd be fine with 2 pushes, even if one was a little heavy then I get to bump the rate up, be a good way to start the month.


----------



## hdelectraglide

From what I hear I dont even need to put my blade on.I think my wife is more p1ssed off than I am.Hey maybe i can put a rubber cutting edge on and start squeegee business.


----------



## Burkartsplow

DaytonBioLawns;1221455 said:


> Don't you just hate that! The ones that look like ehhh ok-ish looking women just bother me! Cause I know after a few drinks man.....you just wouldn't know.
> 
> How terrible would that be if someone lied to you about it and actually got you lol.... sounds like something my best bud would do!  I'd have to help him out of a situation like that.... that is why you never go in alone!


Drinks? Your only 18 ! You are the last person who should be drinking!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Burkartsplow;1221928 said:


> Drinks? Your only 18 ! You are the last person who should be drinking!


If you got hit on by that though.... I might need to start drinkin' :laughing:

nahh I'm not drinking and driving the plow truck. That'd be a bad combo....funny to see what happened to the snow I was plowing and where it ended up....but just over all bad.


----------



## Hannalie

kc2006;1221885 said:


> hannalie, where you located?
> 
> NWS is still sayin 2-4 then 3-6, but all the local, plus accu and weather channel are saying 3-4 total. I'd be fine with 2 pushes, even if one was a little heavy then I get to bump the rate up, be a good way to start the month.


Over here in the big village of McDonald. Yeah I could use a few 6+ snowfalls to make a little extra cheese, especially since I just had push my dump truck to the local mechanic.


----------



## BruceK

Dayton maps differ dramatically this morning. I've seen anywhere from .3 to 1.3" of ice. I don't know how many skids of salt to pick up today. I hope the morning weather model runs can tighten up these numbers a little.


----------



## Burkartsplow

DaytonBioLawns;1221947 said:


> If you got hit on by that though.... I might need to start drinkin' :laughing:
> 
> nahh I'm not drinking and driving the plow truck. That'd be a bad combo....funny to see what happened to the snow I was plowing and where it ended up....but just over all bad.


Im just bustin some balls this AM Thumbs Up. I need to go and do stuff but it is cold out there and it so nice and warm here on my couch.


----------



## kc2006

We're neighbors. I work mostly in austintown/boardman/canfield


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1222023 said:


> Dayton maps differ dramatically this morning. I've seen anywhere from .3 to 1.3" of ice. I don't know how many skids of salt to pick up today. I hope the morning weather model runs can tighten up these numbers a little.


Yeah right. The first run for noon is well. 



Burkartsplow;1222033 said:


> Im just bustin some balls this AM Thumbs Up. I need to go and do stuff but it is cold out there and it so nice and warm here on my couch.


Me too. I don't want to leave the house either.


----------



## Hannalie

They are saying that once it starts snowing tonight precip won't stop for 48 or so hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok time for this, the meterologist are saying the same thing:


----------



## Hannalie

kc2006;1222062 said:


> We're neighbors. I work mostly in austintown/boardman/canfield


Nice, this is my first year in business on my own. I worked for J. Gilmore Design for a few years before that. Tough area around here so much competition and less and less people willing to spend money. First year went well though so I will hopefully be around for a long time. There is at least a little money in canfield and boardman.


----------



## kc2006

Yea it's tough, when I first got into it 6 years ago you could get 100-110 an hr, now people are bidding 70 or less. Clark lawn is on the boards too, he's from Poland. We'll all have to do lunch some time.


----------



## Hannalie

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We have snow blowing across the roads aleady cause of how windy it has just gotten. I drove the utility tractor a mile down the road to my grandmas and damn it was cold!! Dont miss that one bit.


----------



## loudcav

looks like my ballast box isnt going to show before this crap comes in tho on a plus side Ill have my truck back together but I dont have a plow on that with my job and all I could never pay for the setup for it plus Id never want to try and compete against Allscapes


----------



## D&E

Young Pup;1222073 said:


> Ok time for this, the meterologist are saying the same thing:


Her shoulder pads are so totally boss. :laughing:

As long as I can get in 2 pushes in the next couple days, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## needmoresnow

I am in marion and the nws is saying we are looking at 3-5" s tonight and another 3-5"s tomorrow can anyone confirm this or go ahead and shoot my hopes down thanks !


----------



## chevyman51

It it looks like I am going to get some ice then rain


----------



## alsam116

chevyman im lookin to go to chicago if i can find someone to work with..guess they dont need help. although im a little nervous i wont know what to do with all that snow never pushged that much before. hopefully i can find some work though!!


----------



## cwby_ram

needmoresnow;1222243 said:


> I am in marion and the nws is saying we are looking at 3-5" s tonight and another 3-5"s tomorrow can anyone confirm this or go ahead and shoot my hopes down thanks !


Looks like we're going to see snow accumulations of less than an inch, with ice pellets and a tenth or two of ice accumulation a little south of you in Sunbury.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

alsam116;1222323 said:


> chevyman im lookin to go to chicago if i can find someone to work with..guess they dont need help. although im a little nervous i wont know what to do with all that snow never pushged that much before. hopefully i can find some work though!!


Take this for whatever it is worth. We spent most of last winter in chicago plowing. It is very hard to get in with a good company. There are tons of plow trucks up there and by now most companies will already be good to go. If you can figure it out and get some good contacts, it can be worth it. I'm just saying it is not as easy as it sounds to go to a brand new place and try to plow, let alone plow 12"+. Good luck either way


----------



## needmoresnow

cwby_ram;1222331 said:


> Looks like we're going to see snow accumulations of less than an inch, with ice pellets and a tenth or two of ice accumulation a little south of you in Sunbury.


 Yea kinda in line with what I had heard that delaware was the cut off line for ice and snow , but who the hell really knows??? lol I thought we would have a sky eye update from someone , they must be working hard over their trying to figure it out lol Good luck and Ill hope you get snow too !


----------



## 496 BB

kc2006;1221443 said:


> I'm assuming pre-op? Cus I can look the other way post-op


You know it! I couldnt get past the twig and berries dangling when I know a drive thru should be there. Now on the same note what if it was reversed. What if it was originally a girl and went to dude but was still on the dike side but long hair. Your drunk and mess around. See the nuggets and freak out but she says its ok she WAS a women. Is that still game or Im thinking thats pushing the gay boundaries. Maybe if you tucked em out of the way you could not think about em.

WEATHER UPDATE - You know what the forecast is? Plan on pissing from the sky. It may be hard or it may be soft when it falls. Noone knows anything on this one. Plan for worst hope for the best. In my case worst would be no ice. I want ice bad! Dont ask why cause Im just crazy like that.


----------



## cwby_ram

needmoresnow;1222347 said:


> Yea kinda in line with what I had heard that delaware was the cut off line for ice and snow , but who the hell really knows??? lol I thought we would have a sky eye update from someone , they must be working hard over their trying to figure it out lol Good luck and Ill hope you get snow too !


Just be ready for whatever I guess. Not looking real good for snow at the moment, but like you said, who knows. I'm hoping for snow too, hope you get plenty!


----------



## 496 BB

There wont be any snow in Columbus. You can count on that.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1222360 said:


> There wont be any snow in Columbus. You can count on that.


That's how it's looking. Guess we'll be making some salt runs once we get the ice chipped off the trucks.


----------



## Scottscape

We're a tree service too. I want ice


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Scottscape;1222388 said:


> We're a tree service too. I want ice


I'd call in extra help now- looks like you're going to be busy on all fronts!


----------



## Scottscape

JohnRoscoe;1222395 said:


> I'd call in extra help now- looks like you're going to be busy on all fronts!


I hope so. The last good Columbus ice storm was 04.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I remember that one, we installed a backup generator at our office right after! Now at least I can drain the pipes at home and take the family to the office if there's a long power outage.


----------



## Scottscape

JohnRoscoe;1222402 said:


> I remember that one, we installed a backup generator at our office right after! Now at least I can drain the pipes at home and take the family to the office if there's a long power outage.


yeah good thing. some in whitehall were w/o power for a week or better. it was a nasty storm. the tree damage was devastating but good for business


----------



## 525Enterprises

Anyone have an update on this yet? If I listen to the news, I either need a teaspoon to shovel with and a salt shaker for ice control, or I need 50 plow trucks and a rail car full of salt. Theres a bit of difference.

need more snow............YOU DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH POSTING AS ME DID YOU??? I will kick your azz................lol


----------



## cwby_ram

JohnRoscoe;1222402 said:


> I remember that one, we installed a backup generator at our office right after! Now at least I can drain the pipes at home and take the family to the office if there's a long power outage.


I remember that one too. We had power, but now we're living where they didn't then. I was just thinking about the pipes if we lose our power. That'll be interesting. This'll be the first time I'll be plowing with a chainsaw riding shotgun!


----------



## cwby_ram

525Enterprises;1222405 said:


> Anyone have an update on this yet? If I listen to the news, I either need a teaspoon to shovel with and a salt shaker for ice control, or I need 50 plow trucks and a rail car full of salt. Theres a bit of difference.
> 
> need more snow............YOU DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH POSTING AS ME DID YOU??? I will kick your azz................lol


And 525, last I heard, it sounds like a couple tenths of ice (more than a salt shaker) and less than an inch of snow (there's your teaspoon). That's for Delaware county. But who knows, my head is still spinning from the last 12 hours of trying to figure this out.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Years ago, I bought a honda generator, made a pigtail with two male plugs on it also. This way, when the electric goes out, all i have to do is sut the main disconnect off, and start generator in the garage and plug it straight into the wall. It backfeeds everything. Works great for all 5 times I have been able to use it...LOL


----------



## alsam116

ohio greenworks what ever happend to your suit against that co.?? its been a year and havent heard either way. i do appreciate the lookout to, but im not going to go if i dont have work pre lined up.
thank you again, alex lewis


----------



## D&E

496 BB;1222348 said:


> You know it! I couldnt get past the twig and berries dangling when I know a drive thru should be there. Now on the same note what if it was reversed. What if it was originally a girl and went to dude but was still on the dike side but long hair. Your drunk and mess around. See the nuggets and freak out but she says its ok she WAS a women. Is that still game or Im thinking thats pushing the gay boundaries. Maybe if you tucked em out of the way you could not think about em.
> 
> WEATHER UPDATE - You know what the forecast is? Plan on pissing from the sky. It may be hard or it may be soft when it falls. Noone knows anything on this one. Plan for worst hope for the best. In my case worst would be no ice. I want ice bad! Dont ask why cause Im just crazy like that.


Single greatest post in Plowsite history. Bravo:salute::laughing:


----------



## needmoresnow

hey guys this is from the nws for Marion take from it what you want it was updated at 3:21 pm ::: Tonight...Snow developing...possibly mixed with sleet after midnight. Snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Not as cold with lows in the lower 20s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

Tuesday...Snow...sleet and freezing rain. Additional snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Light ice accumulation. Highs in the lower 20s. Northeast winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

Tuesday Night...Freezing rain in the evening...then snow and sleet. Total storm snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches. Ice accumulation of up to one half of an inch. Windy with lows in the lower 20s. Temperatures rising into the lower 30s after midnight. Northeast winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 40 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

Wednesday...Freezing rain in the morning...then snow and sleet. Brisk and not as cool with highs in the lower 30s. Temperature falling into the lower 20s in the afternoon. Northeast winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph...becoming north 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


----------



## BruceK

I've already got the chain saw loaded too. I usually take it along during ice storms. Just out of curiosity what's a reasonable charge for clearing a path with the saw under these conditions?


----------



## justgeorge

525Enterprises;1222436 said:


> Years ago, I bought a honda generator, made a pigtail with two male plugs on it also. This way, when the electric goes out, all i have to do is sut the main disconnect off, and start generator in the garage and plug it straight into the wall. It backfeeds everything. Works great for all 5 times I have been able to use it...LOL


Hey 525 (If that's who you really are lol) what size generator and what size wire did you use to make the pigtail?

thx


----------



## needmoresnow

525Enterprises;1222405 said:


> Anyone have an update on this yet? If I listen to the news, I either need a teaspoon to shovel with and a salt shaker for ice control, or I need 50 plow trucks and a rail car full of salt. Theres a bit of difference.
> 
> need more snow............YOU DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH POSTING AS ME DID YOU??? I will kick your azz................lol


 No it was not me , but I was like damn! I learned a lot of **** I did not know I.e. 9 yrs of school , 5 employees ,owned dry lane I was about to come looking for a job lol


----------



## BruceK

Lookd like precip will start around 7pm here in Dayton, heading out to presalt a couple of restaurants and the church holding an AA meeting.


----------



## 496 BB

BruceK;1222557 said:


> I've already got the chain saw loaded too. I usually take it along during ice storms. Just out of curiosity what's a reasonable charge for clearing a path with the saw under these conditions?


What ever they are willing to pay. You dont HAVE to be out there but you are. So charge accordingly.


----------



## 496 BB

BruceK;1222665 said:


> Lookd like precip will start around 7pm here in Dayton, heading out to presalt a couple of restaurants and the church holding an AA meeting.


Dont throw your beer cans out when plowing the lot. Hell dont throw em out period! I learned the hard way on bottles that you must ALWAYS roll the window down all the way or it may shatter it when its 12* outside. Ahh the good ole days.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

alsam116;1222437 said:


> ohio greenworks what ever happend to your suit against that co.?? its been a year and havent heard either way. i do appreciate the lookout to, but im not going to go if i dont have work pre lined up.
> thank you again, alex lewis


I can't say much about it, other than it all got resolved with a positive outcome. However, it is sketchy to try and work where you do not have anyone you know etc. But if you can make it happen, more power to ya!! In the end it's all about the payup and  

What is the reason for all the pre salting going on at places that are closed for the night? I can't believe how many guys are gonna charge for a pre-salt and then charge again for the only necessary salt in the AM. I mean, these places are office buildings etc that no one is at now and won't be at til 8am? I foresee some ticked off customers. I guess we aren't blessed with customers that don't care and just pay the invoice we give them. Not doing anything south of dayton now, gonna get up at 3am and salt whatever precipitation decides to fall. Be safe everyone :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1222899 said:


> I can't say much about it, other than it all got resolved with a positive outcome. However, it is sketchy to try and work where you do not have anyone you know etc. But if you can make it happen, more power to ya!! In the end it's all about the payup and
> 
> What is the reason for all the pre salting going on at places that are closed for the night? I can't believe how many guys are gonna charge for a pre-salt and then charge again for the only necessary salt in the AM. I mean, these places are office buildings etc that no one is at now and won't be at til 8am? I foresee some ticked off customers. I guess we aren't blessed with customers that don't care and just pay the invoice we give them. Not doing anything south of dayton now, gonna get up at 3am and salt whatever precipitation decides to fall. Be safe everyone :salute:


Well the presalt will help if ice comes down before they get their to salt later on. It will help build a layere in betwee the surface and ice. Therefore helping to get it up better. Just getting caught up on skyeye. Been out all afternoon and evening putting the wings on the plow and a friends plow. I got a e-mail that says we could possibly get 4-7 inches total of snow here in the columbus area. Along with sleet and ice.


----------



## 496 BB

Snow when JP? Wednesday I assume?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a map: I will try to get some info from the e-mail.


----------



## cwby_ram

Some snow would be cool. That's the first I've heard of significant snow in Columbus as of late. My phone's 10TV thing just said possibly 1-2 accumulation of sleet and snow through Tuesday afternoon, along with a quarter inch of ice.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

See everyone in a few days, call are coming in already and im going to be busy, alreaqdy have drifts and only a half inch has fallen.


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1223253 said:


> See everyone in a few days, call are coming in already and im going to be busy, alreaqdy have drifts and only a half inch has fallen.


Nothing here yet. Good luck and safe plowing!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1223253 said:


> See everyone in a few days, call are coming in already and im going to be busy, alreaqdy have drifts and only a half inch has fallen.


I hear ya. Only so much salt can be put down.


----------



## Young Pup

a report from bowling green ohio:

Posted Today, 09:38 PM 

It is snowing really hard and sideways with the wind right now! 

Matt Sandmann
Anderson Township......Now in Bowling Green


----------



## 496 BB

And what was the rest of info you were digging up?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1223306 said:


> And what was the rest of info you were digging up?


Sorry it is not the whole e-mail:

For areas north of I-70: Expect accumulating snow tonight, followed by snow, sleet and freezing rain tomorrow and tomorrow night followed by more snow on Wednesday. Conditions will deteriorate over northern areas after 9 pm tonight and hazardous to dangerous travel can be expected through tomorrow and Wednesday.

The first round of light snow will develop later this evening and then become a little heavier overnight and into tomorrow morning with 2 to 3 inches of accumulation possible by daybreak. After that you can expect light snow, mixed with sleet and freezing rain, heavy at times, from late tomorrow afternoon through tomorrow night. Tomorrow night will be just horrible over northern Ohio, so don't go out unless you absolutely have to…and there may even be some legal restrictions to travel because of the storm so keep up with local travel weather news.

Snow returns Wednesday morning with additional accumulations of 2 to 4 inches possible by Wednesday night…so for my northern readers (Columbus and areas north), you may have 4 to 7 inches of snow with a layer of ice mixed in for good measure…nasty!


----------



## 496 BB

Do you really think we will get snow before Wednesday? Im not seeing that.


----------



## Young Pup

It's really hard to say. I am trying to get caught up on the models, radar and keep up on skyeye. All I know it is going to be a long night. Precip looks to be getting in here soon.10 o.clock news is on now. We got some snow just north of us now.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

The media keeps talking abt. Freezing rain, but the temps seem awful low for that. The forecast above makes some sense to me.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1223328 said:


> The media keeps talking abt. Freezing rain, but the temps seem awful low for that. The forecast above makes some sense to me.


It is not the surface temp that dictates what we get. It is the temp up above us where it is warmer.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Understood, but it's stil only 19 degrees out here...


----------



## Young Pup

Are you getting anything up there right now.??


----------



## 525Enterprises

got a GOOD bit of freezing rain, no snow, looks like the beginning of a crappy two days


----------



## Young Pup

nothing here yet.


----------



## cotter

Freezing rain off/on right now in London @ 21*
Chad


----------



## Young Pup

cotter;1223424 said:


> Freezing rain off/on right now in London @ 21*
> Chad


Won't be long over here then.


----------



## Young Pup

It has started here.


----------



## cotter

My temp is rising ever so slowly too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Not sure about the temp, but we've got some light rain in southern knox county now. The truck's already slicked over.


----------



## D&E

No precipitation yet in Akron. 20º right now.


----------



## Young Pup

I am outta here. Going to drop some salt in a few minutes.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just stepped out to check things. Precip let up, but there's enough ice on the sidewalks to make it difficult to walk. Guess I'll be heading out here soon, gonna be a fun drive...


----------



## D&E

Well it's been playing out exactly like you guys predicted. Freezing rain for about an hour or so, and it just switched over to snow, and pretty heavy snow for that matter. Deciding if I want to sleep for a few hours or just stay up.

Everybody be safe out there. It's going to be slick.


----------



## muffy189

its been nothing but freezing rain in salem


----------



## DScapes

Nothing but rain at 270/315 area, nice quarter inch of ice over everything though, roads aren't too bad that have been driven on


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Awful in canton, simply awful


----------



## JohnRoscoe

About 3/8" of solid ice in Marysville (30 mi. NW of Columbus)

We're still salting and trying to break it up enough to push


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dayton and south of dayton was real bad about 3am but main roads are pretty good now. Lots and walks were sheets of ice. Got everything salted and it seemed to at least break it up. Gonna get a few hours of sleep then back out to check things for rush hour. payup


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

1/4" of ice in Centerville on 48. LOL. Finally used my Super Poopie to haul a pallet of product for spreading....since my salter was out I've been using two walk behinds and a shaker and it is doing okay.

I took a picture of my F250 Squating to 50 bags in the back and sent it to our CEO and Investor to show them that 1/2 tons aren't enough and 3/4's only do so much for us.... Let me see if I can upload some ice and truck pics for you guys later!!!

I sold a pallet of bags and applied 1/4 pallet at my own lot...then my normal route. Today is going okay so far. 

I only ate it on the ice once. But I ate it hardcore when I fell my arse hurts.


----------



## chevyman51

I ate it big on my drive sitting down sucks


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

chevyman51;1224062 said:


> I ate it big on my drive sitting down sucks


I have to say tmr were all going to feel like we went 10 rounds in a gay porno :laughing:

If you don't fall on this ice today you are either not out enough or going with me to purchase my next lottery ticket payup cause ur lucky if you haven't fallen fellas

*official fall count

2!!!!*


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DaytonBioLawns;1224063 said:


> I have to say tmr were all going to feel like we went 10 rounds in a gay porno :laughing:


Speak for yourself:laughing:


----------



## 496 BB

DaytonBioLawns;1224063 said:


> I have to say tmr were all going to feel like we went 10 rounds in a gay porno :laughing:
> 
> If you don't fall on this ice today you are either not out enough or going with me to purchase my next lottery ticket payup cause ur lucky if you haven't fallen fellas
> 
> *official fall count
> 
> 2!!!!*


----------



## Young Pup

DaytonBioLawns;1224063 said:


> I have to say tmr were all going to feel like we went 10 rounds in a gay porno :laughing:
> 
> If you don't fall on this ice today you are either not out enough or going with me to purchase my next lottery ticket payup cause ur lucky if you haven't fallen fellas
> 
> *official fall count
> 
> 2!!!!*


Ok, I am glad I missed the conversation about the porn.

So far, knock on wood I am a lucky one. No fall yet. And as a matter of fact, I got some yaktrax walker for Christmas. They are going on my shoes right after I type this. :waving: 3 hour nap is not cutting it. I am going to lay back down in a few minutes.

Just came back in from salting a call in place. Streets are fine, but untreated areas are a big time mess.

I am hearing alot of sirens on this side of town.


----------



## chevyman51

I have not fallen again yet but keep getting calls from people so its bound to happen again.


----------



## BruceK

Sure takes a lot of salt to do any damage to this quarter inch of ice in Dayton area. Tripled the amount on first lot this morning and still had to go back.

There was a window between 5 and 7 when the ice could actually be plowed without salting. That was weird but I took advantage of it. Those two lots are my best looking ones today. Temp dropped a few degrees at 7 and by 7:30 I couldn't cut unto it anymore.

Didn't fall until I got home for lunch, slid down the hill (approach) to the bank barn door. Wheee!

Got a viewing at one of my funeral homes tonight, that should be interesting with the precip picking back up. NWS has us in a slot for up to 1/2" of ice tonight. Already scattered power outages.


----------



## chevyman51

Quit icing here now its raining. I hate this weather. I defanatly need heated mirriors


----------



## loudcav

sounds like the power will probably be out I feel sorry for those who are stuck with AEP makes me glad Ive got a few gallons of gas and know that my generator will start. supposed to go to mechanicsburg tomorrow to see about getting my turn signals fixed I guess Ill see how that works out


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

I'm stuck, i'm stuck, IIIIIIIIII'''''''mmmmmm STUCK. lol

I went to my moms place to treat her driveway and I now cannot get up a hill to my accounts....oh well. Already had a S&F at one property but it fell under "acts of god" because we were there 2 hours earlier and laid calcium and salt on the section where it happened. That and the lady said it was okay just come back out. I felt bad because she was level headed and not insane about it and I can't get there. She will just have to wait.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

chevyman51;1224582 said:


> Quit icing here now its raining. I hate this weather. I defanatly need heated mirriors


Dito here man. I will never get an XL package again unless I can add the upgraded door panels and heated mirrors...

then again I might just do away with FORD :laughing:.... Good truck though. Is very solid with a pallet in the back. But yes... Heated mirrors


----------



## chevyman51

I am upgrading my mirrors as soon as I can this sucks


----------



## loudcav

sucks my driveway is a sheet of ice I tried earlier to get it up and only some came up Im watching my thermometer and waiting till it gets closer to freezing last I looked it was 28 out I can really tell that I need the ballast on this 2305 all it dose in 2wd is spin its tires


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1224619 said:


> I am upgrading my mirrors as soon as I can this sucks


I just discovered how bad I need heated mirrors today too. I always said I didn't need that "luxury". Today it was a necessity.
Also, came very close to biting it on my first lot. Apparently, in all the excitement I forgot what I was there for. Jumped out of the truck, onto a quarter inch thick sheet of ice, and almost slid all the way across. Luckily, I caught myself. But here comes round two...


----------



## cwby_ram

loudcav;1224633 said:


> sucks my driveway is a sheet of ice I tried earlier to get it up and only some came up Im watching my thermometer and waiting till it gets closer to freezing last I looked it was 28 out I can really tell that I need the ballast on this 2305 all it dose in 2wd is spin its tires


Just picked up my ballast for tonight. 1.5 tons of salt. I'm way over what should be in that truck, but four times the normal rate and it still is having trouble breaking this stuff up.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Outside: nasty cold rain ice sh*t
Inside: Warm buck stove and a beer 
Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51

cwby_ram;1224634 said:


> I just discovered how bad I need heated mirrors today too. I always said I didn't need that "luxury". Today it was a necessity.
> Also, came very close to biting it on my first lot. Apparently, in all the excitement I forgot what I was there for. Jumped out of the truck, onto a quarter inch thick sheet of ice, and almost slid all the way across. Luckily, I caught myself. But here comes round two...


I salted a drive on this steep a$$ hill today and I didn't want to slid into the car parked by the drive so I stepped out of the truck to throw the salt by hand and bam down on my a$$ I went and slid on down the hill.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BruceK

chevyman51;1224582 said:


> Quit icing here now its raining. I hate this weather. I defanatly need heated mirriors


My heated mirrors are having trouble keeping up with this stuff.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I am just hoping my power stays on while I get some rest. Gonna be along day of salting tomorrow


----------



## chevyman51

My power is out its like the 4th of july out there with all the transformers going


----------



## 496 BB

I got a power line behind me starting to catch on fire. Wife and I was outside smoking and she saw it. Pretty cool really. Burn ***** burn! Also so the sky LIGHT up with blue and pink. Had to been a sub station down on RT40. Ours been flickering and I imagine bout to go out. Generator and sht ready. Time for some Nyquil and lay down. Feel like sht today thanks to bronchitis and sinus infection. Damnit.


----------



## muffy189

its raining like crazy out here i was in bed sleeping and i heard my daughter saying she was ice skating on the driveway so i got up and bout fell over one heck of a glaze of ice


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1224948 said:


> its raining like crazy out here i was in bed sleeping and i heard my daughter saying she was ice skating on the driveway so i got up and bout fell over one heck of a glaze of ice


Slicker than snot here too, still raining pretty good.


----------



## muffy189

where r u at cwby ram


----------



## cwby_ram

Centerburg. I got woke up from my nap, by my wife who noticed that the taillights are still on on my truck. So I got to go out and "check the weather" before I intended to. But man is it nasty. Lots of twigs and stuff down already, got a good 6 footer stickin straight up out my office window.


----------



## cotter

Have been hearing things falling outside west of the Bus, power has been flickering since 1900 or so. I am about to suit up and see what it was falling. It is warming up fast out there so hopefully just ice breaking off the trees in the wind. Radar looks like we may have another hour then get a break. I loved the 180* change in the long range on ch 10 over the last 24 hrs. Yesterday: get past this then clear fo the 7 day. Today: more snow and crap coming in for the weekend.


----------



## cwby_ram

If you listen to ch10, it sounds like the apocolypse in Delaware county. It is getting pretty bad out, they said an inch of ice down. I've got stuff falling all over here. Guess I ought to be heading out here soon.


----------



## D&E

What a day today was. Got in a solid 12 hours of plowing. I hate this ice. It just makes things that much more complicated. I'm not really sure what's going to happen tonight. All of the roads in Akron are just wet, heavy, half frozen slop. They're calling for it to turn into snow later on tonight.

Everyone stay safe out there. Watch out for idiot drivers.


----------



## cwby_ram

Delaware County's a mess. I think I'm gonna head out in a bit here and try to scrape up some ice while the temps are up a little. Or at least throw down a whole bunch more salt. If I can get there. Jack-knifed truck blocking 23N, everything's real slick here now. Stuff falling, transformers blowing. Good luck tonight.


----------



## loudcav

my powers been out since like 8 last night I just finaly decided that its chilly enough to fire up the small 4kw coleman generator Ive got had a few branches come down out of the last 2 poplar trees I have to cut down so no huge deal last I knew the power was expected to be back on at midnight tomorrow. on another note is walmart in London open? Im supposed to work tonight and Id rather know ahead of time so I can go to my sisters and get a shower and what not


----------



## PlowTeam5

Dunno why schools cancelled today. Roads seemed fine by day break. Parking lots were alil icy but nothing to crazy. I am glad I scraped off as much ice as possible yesterday. Made a huge difference for today.


----------



## justgeorge

All you guys in the north are out salting and plowing. Meanwhile, here in Cincinnati we can hope for snow this weekend. kyweathercenter.com is talking the possibility, any other sources showing plowable snow? I have to figure out how hard I need to search for a sub for a week.


----------



## loudcav

PlowTeam5;1225591 said:


> Dunno why schools cancelled today. Roads seemed fine by day break. Parking lots were alil icy but nothing to crazy. I am glad I scraped off as much ice as possible yesterday. Made a huge difference for today.


some of the more rural areas are without power mine the EMA called and power is expected to be restored later tonight so untill then all Ive got are ther furnace the TV and the computer that work sucks that I cant seem to get the well to work on the generator. we tried the pigtail but all it did was turned on a few lights but it wouldnt fire up the heat so luckily we have a plug setup on the furnace and ran cords downstairs guess Im going to work they got the power back an hour or so ago so why not go make some money might turn out to be an easy night


----------



## chevyman51

justgeorge;1225674 said:


> All you guys in the north are out salting and plowing. Meanwhile, here in Cincinnati we can hope for snow this weekend. kyweathercenter.com is talking the possibility, any other sources showing plowable snow? I have to figure out how hard I need to search for a sub for a week.


I heard that there was a chane of snow or rain


----------



## wnwniner

I think the schools closed because of sidewalks-all the walks in neighborhoods around here are solid ice.

On a different note, does anyone know anything about a salt shortage, both short term (this week) and long term (rest of the season)? We are running low on bagged salt and can commit to at least 5 if not 9-10 pallets for the rest of the season. We are on the NE side of central ohio (westerville area) and will need to buy at least one pallet by the weekend if this light snow continues and we get anything this weekend.

O-and GO STEELERS!


----------



## PlowTeam5

I heard of a small storm this Saturday. Dunno how much but the storm Tuesday Wednesday looks more promising.


----------



## 496 BB

Dont hold your breath for anything. I doubt we get a push this weekend but its possible to get maybe just that. Next week is too far out. Models suck.


----------



## Young Pup

Getting caught up on here. Snow is possble this weekend. Plowable or not need some more time on that.


----------



## chevyman51

wnwniner;1225777 said:


> I think the schools closed because of sidewalks-all the walks in neighborhoods around here are solid ice.
> 
> On a different note, does anyone know anything about a salt shortage, both short term (this week) and long term (rest of the season)? We are running low on bagged salt and can commit to at least 5 if not 9-10 pallets for the rest of the season. We are on the NE side of central ohio (westerville area) and will need to buy at least one pallet by the weekend if this light snow continues and we get anything this weekend.
> 
> O-and GO STEELERS!


Found these ads on craigslist I don't know how far you want to drive.
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/mat/2184936141.html
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2179998050.html


----------



## justgeorge

kyweathercenter.com is showing two models for Sat, one (NAM) puts a lot of Ohio in 3-4" range but the other (GFS) has us much less than that.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Local weather said a few inches possible for this weekend. I thought it was gonna be a smaller storm. Waiting for young pups info.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

WNWNINER- I know a place that has plenty of bagged salt. Just PM me if you want their contact info.

I was having trouble finding bulk but have found some, for now...


----------



## 496 BB

This weekend looks to be at this point 1"-3". Will pin point after next main model runs. COULD mix on backside with rain Saturday afternoon.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Damn, I wish it would push back to Saturday. I planned a huge party for Friday night and now gonna have to cancel it.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Anyone else out doing clean up? Tree care and such?....I think I've sold $1200 worth of those jobs for these next couple days without trying....

Too bad a tree fell on my trailer and bent the axle..... Gotta run and get another open trailer for haulin' brush


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1226551 said:


> Damn, I wish it would push back to Saturday. I planned a huge party for Friday night and now gonna have to cancel it.


WTF. We werent invited?! Pff see if I EVER bring you beer and women :realmad:


----------



## PlowTeam5

Haha everyone is invited. Its at a small hole in the wall bar in reynoldsburg.


----------



## loudcav

I could probably be out getting brush picked up but this area is rural so most people have the tools to do it thimselves besides Id either have to burn it or run it through my bearcat chipper which isnt all that fun since you have to watch what you toss in and if you have a decent ammount to do gets tireing


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1226758 said:


> Haha everyone is invited. Its at a small hole in the wall bar in reynoldsburg.


That wouldnt be Just Off Main or Briarpatch now would it? Maybe Jilliy's or Crown? I been to em all and was just at Briarpatch last weekend. Know lots of people at JOM. I live right here in the Burg.


----------



## Young Pup

I like a call of 1 to 3 for here in Cmh at the moment for Friday night into Saturday. I need to run out for a bit then I will check back later on. Rich at skeye has us about 1 to 1.5 here in cmh and to the south 1 to 3.

If you look here, I think 1 to 3 should cover it. I got stuff to get caught up on, so I wll try to get on here later tonight if not then in the morning. One of them being sleep and the other is invoicing. lol

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/nam/18/images/nam_p48_054m.gif


----------



## PlowTeam5

Haha, yes it at just of main. We know the bartender suellen there and we are bringing a bunch of people there to get rowdy.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1227016 said:


> Haha, yes it at just of main. We know the bartender suellen there and we are bringing a bunch of people there to get rowdy.


Is she the chick from Brazil? If so we met her couple weeks ago and she is super cool. Where you live at? Whats your name? I may just know ya...lol.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Yes it is. She parties with us all the time. I don't go there much, just whenever she is there and tells us it's dead and to come make time go by for her. My name is Sam, live in pataskala.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1227058 said:


> Yes it is. She parties with us all the time. I don't go there much, just whenever she is there and tells us it's dead and to come make time go by for her. My name is Sam, live in pataskala.


Haha. My wife is from Ptown. When did you graduate? She did in 2001 I think???? I did before but from here. She hung out with just about everyone as Ive partied with quite a few there also. She lived in Beechwood Trails and her mom still resides there. We used to hang out at VIP years ago when it first opened. Dont get out that way much anymore unless mother in law needs to annoy me for something.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Haha, I didnt goto watkins. I went saint Charles. I have lived out here for awhile though. Graduated in 96 so I am a lil older. But we are partying it up tomorrow night there if you guys come out. We will be there at 10. Looks like I won't be drinking though in case we gotta go out. Looks like right now it's gonna just be another salt run though.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DaytonBioLawns;1226730 said:


> Anyone else out doing clean up? Tree care and such?....I think I've sold $1200 worth of those jobs for these next couple days without trying....
> 
> Too bad a tree fell on my trailer and bent the axle..... Gotta run and get another open trailer for haulin' brush


Screw the trailer, use that new 4300 dump!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1227197 said:


> Haha, I didnt goto watkins. I went saint Charles. I have lived out here for awhile though. Graduated in 96 so I am a lil older. But we are partying it up tomorrow night there if you guys come out. We will be there at 10. Looks like I won't be drinking though in case we gotta go out. Looks like right now it's gonna just be another salt run though.


Yea Im pissed about that too. I HATE these damn BS snows on weekends. Id rather drink beer then plow some 1"-2" snow. Give me the big stuff to make it worthwhile going out at 3am and no beer.


----------



## cotter

PlowTeam5;1227197 said:


> Haha, I didnt goto watkins. I went saint Charles. I have lived out here for awhile though. Graduated in 96 so I am a lil older. But we are partying it up tomorrow night there if you guys come out. We will be there at 10. Looks like I won't be drinking though in case we gotta go out. Looks like right now it's gonna just be another salt run though.


I thought all St Chucks guys were supposed to have real jobs. It worked for my brothers, just not me :waving: Class of '90.
Chad


----------



## PlowTeam5

Lol, I thought the same. It got me the best blue collar job possible. I am my own boss.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like the storm coming around the 10th could be promising for a good push. I know it's still aways away but from what I've seen, it could be good.


----------



## DScapes

St Charles class of '96? So you know the Vitullos?


----------



## Young Pup

Update for cmh. Look for 1 to 3 inches beginnign early in the am on Saturday say between 4-7am. More later need to go out and cut up some tree limbs. 

For those of you who want to drink tonight, that is what summer is for. Winter is for being on call 24/7. :laughing: Plus you have to use the restroom more in the winter and in the summer you sweat it out. :laughing: Check back later.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1228356 said:


> For those of you who want to drink tonight, that is what summer is for. Winter is for being on call 24/7. :laughing: Plus you have to use the restroom more in the winter and in the summer you sweat it out. :laughing: Check back later.


Sorry father pup


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

ohiogreenworks;1227298 said:


> Screw the trailer, use that new 4300 dump!!! Thumbs Up


too bad I don't have it right now lol... it is being worked on and is going to come back all working 100% and pretty... it missed out on this one.

I have another open utility that I built sides on out of treated lumber so its all good now.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1228400 said:


> Sorry father pup


Rich's map shows us in 2 to 3 here in Columbus 1 to 2 to the n/w of here. I am outta here again. Check back later.


----------



## PlowTeam5

That's why I am not drinking tonight. Gonna nap now, hang out with friends then hit the streets to clear the lots. And I dunno who Vitullos is?


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1228356 said:


> Plus you have to use the restroom more in the winter and in the summer you sweat it out. :laughing: Check back later.


I'm a pro JP, I wear depends when I plow, no pee or poo breaks for me!!!


----------



## 496 BB

Your not a pro until you can pee with your door open WHILE still plowing. That my friend is skill. Take points off for pissing on your door panel or for seat dribble at the end.


----------



## kc2006

True true.

What you guys seeing for us NE peeps? I'm out of salt, gunna run in AM to get some. Everything here is saying snow later in the day, yet you guys are talking morning.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1228620 said:


> I'm a pro JP, I wear depends when I plow, no pee or poo breaks for me!!!


A pro can just hold it until they get home. lol Or hope the speedy gas station is open.:laughing:

Just looked at the map again, looks like you are in for 2 to 3 as welll. Website is down over there. So I will keep checking for updates.


----------



## Drottlawn

Anyone know if someone around here has bulk salt I can get?


----------



## justgeorge

Drottlawn;1228992 said:


> Anyone know if someone around here has bulk salt I can get?


Is Evans Landscaping out? Try them. I think they stay open 24 hours with weather like this too. East side of Cinci on Roundbottom Rd outside Newtown.


----------



## cwby_ram

Boy, internet's been down here. Spent all afternoon trying to find salt. I'm hearing 1"-3" here, starting around 6 in the AM finishing up early evening. Hope everyone's got enough sleep AND salt!


----------



## D&E

Wow guys I'm seeing 6-7" today on Accuweather for Akron/Kent areas. Any of you guys have any info on that? I haven't checked the weather since early yesterday and this one popped out of nowhere.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Not sure about up there, but down here it seems to have fizzled a lot. Earlier this morning they were saying 2-4", now its up to an inch. Accuweather always seems to get excited too I think. Check out noaa.org and weatherunderground they will give you a good idea.


----------



## Hannalie

D&E;1229651 said:


> Wow guys I'm seeing 6-7" today on Accuweather for Akron/Kent areas. Any of you guys have any info on that? I haven't checked the weather since early yesterday and this one popped out of nowhere.


I would say 2-4 is more realistic up here. Then same thing Sunday night into monday. And then the potential is there for a decent snow on Thursday. It could be a good week. A great start to the month.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow sleet here one to three still looks good here north looks like two to three by skyeye map check back later


----------



## 496 BB

D&E;1229651 said:


> Wow guys I'm seeing 6-7" today on Accuweather for Akron/Kent areas. Any of you guys have any info on that? I haven't checked the weather since early yesterday and this one popped out of nowhere.


You see that red line running under the forecast where it says the amount of snowing coming? That continues on until Monday so thats the total of all 3 days. Look at each day and it will say in red numerals in the details section under the days how much you will be getting each day. Its got me for 1" today and .02" Sunday night and 2.4" Monday. It says there is 3.6" snow on its way which is correct total for next 3 days according to their model of choice but it still may not be accurate.

Accu is model based predictions and as are the numbers. Not very accurate most times.


----------



## BruceK

Just got my internet back on. Out since Tuesday. Feels like I've been working blind all week. Went through 4 skids of salt when I usually go through 1/2 a skid per event. Snowing pretty good right now with over an inch on the ground. Starting to look like we'll get pushable snow today.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

went from less than one inch, to 1-2, now to 2-4. plowed my commerical lots already and looks to be lots more coming. Im not doing resi yet as visability is bad and way too much trafic for my liking right now.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1229752 said:


> Just got my internet back on. Out since Tuesday. Feels like I've been working blind all week. Went through 4 skids of salt when I usually go through 1/2 a skid per event. Snowing pretty good right now with over an inch on the ground. Starting to look like we'll get pushable snow today.


Just got mine back on, too. Nice to be able to see radar again. Lookin good for at least a push tonight. Hope what little salt I have left gets me through til the suppliers get some more in!


----------



## 496 BB

Per NOAA


----------



## BruceK

cwby_ram;1229790 said:


> Just got mine back on, too. Nice to be able to see radar again. Lookin good for at least a push tonight. Hope what little salt I have left gets me through til the suppliers get some more in!


This late in the season suppliers will be hesitant to order much inventory. They don't want to carry it over the summer. Consider placing a specific order with your regular suppier.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1229975 said:


> This late in the season suppliers will be hesitant to order much inventory. They don't want to carry it over the summer. Consider placing a specific order with your regular suppier.


I'm close with my normal guy, they're getting some in middle of next week. Another pallet or two should carry me through the rest of the season. I don't go through much (like 10 bags) unless we get an inch of ice. Then it's more like 4 pallets. We'll see, once I get a real shop, shouldn't be as big a deal. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Drottlawn;1228992 said:


> Anyone know if someone around here has bulk salt I can get?


Evans has bulk....$95/ton. We bought 11 tons from them today and they had lots more...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ended up with a 6" storm. I held off on residentals as I wouldn't think it would be this bad but o well. We have to start moving piles back tomorrow on a few places, especially around mailboxes where residents blame up for what the snow plow puts there.


----------



## kc2006

We didn't get anything in the NE, just a dusting last night at about 8.


----------



## Hannalie

Disappointing...I am ready to do some landscaping


----------



## kc2006

I'm not there yet. If we get 3 more plows this month I'm content. I like working one week a month and making as much as I would mowing all month.


----------



## Young Pup

Not much here either. Put down a little bit of salt. This thing shifted 20 to 30 miles northwest of us and gave Travis all the snow. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sure did lol. But now we are out of room as the ice we had wednesday made it impossible to push snow back.But if the wind picks up then we are screwed. Can't imagine 6" of fresh powder on top of ice getting blown around with the wind!


----------



## Hannalie

Someone buy my trailer so I can go buy some new toys for spring

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117735


----------



## PlowTeam5

I am about 2 more 35* days of pulling the boat out of the shop and getting it ready to hit the water.


----------



## 496 BB

Looks like winter is taking a break for 7-10 days. Hopefully will reload and come back stronger because we are under average here for sure. Only got 22.x" so far and I dont even see how we got that much. Pretty sad winter so far. Next week we will see 40's and maybe even 50's temp wise. Time to break out the flip flops!


----------



## Hannalie

We might get lucky today into tonight. They are getting some decent snow down in Tennessee, I read a few posts about people getting 5+.


----------



## Hannalie

It would only make sense to snow when they are not calling for it.


----------



## BruceK

Radar looks like cincy is about to pick up a surprise plowable snow.


----------



## coldcoffee

I still have piles on my lots from the first week of December, the piles are on every edge w/ no more room to stack. 20-30% of parking is occupied by piles taller than my truck, because they don't want to pay for loader work. If someone opened up a faucet, the lots would fill up like swimming pools. A melt down will be more than welcome.


----------



## D&E

coldcoffee;1232241 said:


> I still have piles on my lots from the first week of December, the piles are on every edge w/ no more room to stack. 20-30% of parking is occupied by piles taller than my truck, because they don't want to pay for loader work. If someone opened up a faucet, the lots would fill up like swimming pools. A melt down will be more than welcome.


Agreed. I'm really starting to run out of options on some of my tighter lots.


----------



## cwby_ram

I've got a couple that will be getting tricky, but for the most part, as long as my piles aren't frozen solid, I should be able to get them back a little more (as long as I'm pushing something besides ice and slush!). I wouldn't mind seeing the couple inches they were callin for tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1232138 said:


> Looks like winter is taking a break for 7-10 days. Hopefully will reload and come back stronger because we are under average here for sure. Only got 22.x" so far and I dont even see how we got that much. Pretty sad winter so far. Next week we will see 40's and maybe even 50's temp wise. Time to break out the flip flops!


I will believe it when I see it. These models are all over the place. Prime example:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ne/radar.asp?play=true

Looks better than thought it was going to be. Reports of 6 inches back s/w into KY.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1231844 said:


> I am about 2 more 35* days of pulling the boat out of the shop and getting it ready to hit the water.


Put it out on Buckeye Lake and lets go for a cruise. :laughing: Maybe Capt. Woody's will open up for us. :waving:


----------



## 496 BB

Yea but I dont see this accumulating at all. Roads too warm and too wet. Its been snowing a lick here for awhile and nothing is sticking. Not even on my trucks.


----------



## cwby_ram

Same thing here. They were callin' for 1"-2", but it's not sticking to anything. I'm not sure I'll even get to salt this one.


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah its not sticking here. If its not gonna snow enough to plow then its time for boat and beer weather.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im ready to take the plow and frame off so I can put this thing in the mud and on some trails. Been a shtty season so far. Started out with a bang then fizzled out. Im sure we will get one more decent snow but thats prolly it. Thats OK though as its time to get back into construction anyways. No snow = No money. No money = No happy wife. No happy wife = No happy life :laughing:


----------



## Hannalie

Once it gets dark out it will start to stick.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1232585 said:


> Yea Im ready to take the plow and frame off so I can put this thing in the mud and on some trails. Been a shtty season so far. Started out with a bang then fizzled out. Im sure we will get one more decent snow but thats prolly it. Thats OK though as its time to get back into construction anyways. No snow = No money. No money = No happy wife. No happy wife = No happy life :laughing:


I ain't ready to be done with snow yet, but if it ain't gonna snow, then might as well move onto something that can make me some jack. Wonder if I can talk any clients into letting me lay mulch in February?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1232492 said:


> Put it out on Buckeye Lake and lets go for a cruise. :laughing: Maybe Capt. Woody's will open up for us. :waving:


Haha, thats where I go everytime. Love that lake. Alot of friday nights tied up at the docks listening to live bands and having coronas all night. Its actually funny goin out there. My parents live out there and when I go out there to visit there are actually boats sitting in the water.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1232630 said:


> boats sitting out of the water.


Fixed for ya. This being in summer time of course when its 3 feet deep.

Man the wife and I used to take my GP1300R out there and I hated it. We came thru there once on East side of no wake zone and was busting azz. Came up real quick on what looked to be a whale but seen it was the damn bottom of the lake! That place sucks. Its great for partying but not rolling out. Best place rolling out is the International Waterway in Myrtle Beach. You can coast all way up to NC going 78mph with both us on there. Just gotta stop and get gas half way there....lol. Thing had 16 gallon tank and if you rode it hard would last maybe 2 hours. Worst than my damn HD.


----------



## PlowTeam5

No need to fix it, there are actual boats sitting in the water right now. I am gonna snap a pic this week next time I am out there. Its redic seeing them just sitting in ice. they have actually cleaned the lake up alot. a few yrs ago the dug alot of the lake up and made it deeper in spots. Granted its still shallow, 4-6ft average but there are12-15ft parts and some new canals and a new swim area which is all 6-7 deep with a small gravel base. they have done alot with it to clean it from the **** hole it was before. Plus its a great party lake if you are single like myself. If you want a nice lake that is somewhat close, goto cumberland. been goin there for the past 6 yrs and never had a bad time. amazing water temps, water like glass and clear as day.


----------



## kc2006

Hannalie;1232595 said:


> Once it gets dark out it will start to stick.


I was in austintown at 530 and some lots were starting to build up with slush. When I got home my drive had probably an inch of slush except where I had salted the other day, that was wet pavement.


----------



## cwby_ram

Anybody seeing anything measureable around westerville?


----------



## 496 BB

Nope. In Reynoldsburg here with maybe a half inch. Hope it either picks up to 5" or more or stops. I hate wasting cutting blades on 1 inch crap. Not worth filling up my tank.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1232984 said:


> Nope. In Reynoldsburg here with maybe a half inch. Hope it either picks up to 5" or more or stops. I hate wasting cutting blades on 1 inch crap. Not worth filling up my tank.


I hear that. My cutting edge is wearing thin as it is. So is my fuel budget!


----------



## PlowTeam5

My friend said the same thing in westerville. About 1/2 inch. Looks like another salt run tonight. :angry:


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1233068 said:


> My friend said the same thing in westerville. About 1/2 inch. Looks like another salt run tonight. :angry:


Good to know. Guess it's better than nothing. Looked like it would be a good month, I hope that wasn't it.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing pretty good right now in Columbus.


----------



## alsam116

plow team 5 are you talking about lake cumberland in ky?? somerset? or is there a cumberland by you guy 2???! i hope i dont make my self sound like a dumba$$


----------



## PlowTeam5

Lake Cumberland in Kentucky. Best lake to boat at. I just got in and the roads got about 1/2 inch on them. Seems like the snow stopped. Gonna be up early to check lots before they open.


----------



## BruceK

Did anyone else salt this morning. Here in the Dayton are we picked up 1/4 to 1/2" between 6 and 8am.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Salted all morning. Had about 1/2 inch here as well. Taking all the plows and spreaders off since 40* weather is coming. I am hoping by doin this, it will trigger a blizzard.


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1233794 said:


> Salted all morning. Had about 1/2 inch here as well. Taking all the plows and spreaders off since 40* weather is coming. I am hoping by doin this, it will trigger a blizzard.


Fingers crossed for that blizzard. We started salting around 12:30 this morning, and actually pushed a lot that's on a 1" trigger. That one was borderline, but they want to see black and gray, and we only have so much salt at the moment.


----------



## Burkartsplow

we got to plow and salt all of my accounts. caught me by surprise, but got er done none the less.


----------



## Young Pup

Salted here and dropped the plow on one lot. Nothing major here. On my way to get more calcium. I am going through that fast.


----------



## 496 BB

Quick question....how many per pushes do you central ohio guys figure in per year for pricing? Was thinking more on 2" trigger pushes. Like 8-9?


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1233952 said:


> Quick question....how many per pushes do you central ohio guys figure in per year for pricing? Was thinking more on 2" trigger pushes. Like 8-9?


Now that you made me think about it, I can't recall for sure, but 8 or 9 sounds about right. There's a little piece of paper floating around here somewhere with all my figuring on it, I'll let ya know for sure whenever it floats up to the top again.


----------



## DScapes

Burned through nearly 6 skids of salt this month alone, all for my buddy who's truck went down with his vbox... Not fun funneling 6 skids through a snow exe 575... let it snow!! I'm sick of this ice and less than an inch BS! My blade hasn't seen the ground in a while it feels like!

Also hate coming home to the dirtiest apartment roads in cbus! Abberzzeses is slacking... Haha


----------



## cwby_ram

DScapes;1233963 said:


> Also hate coming home to the dirtiest apartment roads in cbus! Abberzzeses is slacking... Haha


When we were doing the apartment thing it was bad I remember. I often thought that if I hadn't left before the snow started I wouldn't have been able to get out!


----------



## DScapes

It's awful, I dropped my blade to clear the 3-4 spots right outside my door and the office called and told me to quit it in case I hit someone.... I preceded to tell them to quit being cheap asses and pay the company what they need to be paid to get their job done, until then I'm clearing my own spots. 

People crack me up sometimes, can't wait to get outta here... House here we come.... Now if only I can find an affordable acre in this damn area.


----------



## cwby_ram

That's what I always did too. Funny, that's the one thing they didn't complain about. I heard about it every time I brought the trailer home. My neighbor was a landscaper too, we'd back our trailers up gate to gate and wind up taking up a whole side of the street. Good luck with the house. We managed to go from renting an apartment to renting a LITTLE house on a LITTLE lot in town. But at least it's not that stupid apartment!


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone around here do residentials? Im REALLY looking into that for next year. Seems could make more money doing that with LESS headaches. This commercial is all fun and games WHEN it snows. Not happening so far. Good thing I dont depend on this for money all winter or Id be broke as a joke. Would like to run big truck commercial next year subbing and get a little jeep or something for drives. Then Id have my seasonals and also per pushes.


----------



## cwby_ram

That's what I've been thinking too, 496. We do residentials, mostly when they call. Same truck for all though. Our commercial accounts are relatively small lots for the most part. That'd be the way to do it though, I'd love to have a Jeep Cherokee for driveways.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

90% of my income from plowing is resi. Most of which are customers in one way such as mowing/fertilizing.


----------



## cwby_ram

It's a pretty good deal, but most of mine don't seem to want any service til there's 4" or 5" or so.


----------



## BruceK

Looks like a long dry spell coming. Everything gets cleaned up tomorrow and put away. Then I can start on invoicing.


----------



## DScapes

Resis are tough like ram said, most don't see any point in services until 4in of snow. I do a few commercial which keep be busy at the low threshold and about 30-40 resis after 4in.. I've had no luck with seasonals even offering crazy discounts for pre-pays, people would rather see bigger bills when the snow piles up I guess


----------



## cwby_ram

DScapes;1234334 said:


> Resis are tough like ram said, most don't see any point in services until 4in of snow. I do a few commercial which keep be busy at the low threshold and about 30-40 resis after 4in.. I've had no luck with seasonals even offering crazy discounts for pre-pays, people would rather see bigger bills when the snow piles up I guess


Yeah, all my commercials are still per push (left-over from just starting out I guess). It's feast or famine, but I should make out alright from this ice storm. If anyone's got any secrets to selling seasonal accounts, I'm all ears!


----------



## 496 BB

Please tell me most resis are going for around $30 or so. Im not doing it any cheaper than that if I go that route. Do you all just back drag or have rear plows?


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I've always thought the "Ice Cream Truck" model would work for plowing residentials after a decent storm. It would seem like a guy could make up magnetic signs saying "FOR HIRE", drive sloiwly through a subdivision from 4-9PM with flashers/strobes on, and make a killing on one timers.


----------



## DScapes

30 min for your standard 2 car width/ 2-3 car lengths... With an agreement signed, 35 for will calls, and i do offer 25 for current landscaping customers... Thinking about a Daniels back drag but I'm afraid of a couple of my steep drives that the frames would drag at the bottom... I barely clear the plow frame on a couple. 

Back drag to street and push it to one side, 4 mins per drive avg, extra $$ if I have to get outta the truck for anything... Walks/salt/calc... Etc.


----------



## DScapes

But back to weather, I would love this storm tracking in to continue eastward, don't go south!!! Stay uup!!,!


----------



## cwby_ram

DScapes;1234402 said:


> 30 min for your standard 2 car width/ 2-3 car lengths... With an agreement signed, 35 for will calls, and i do offer 25 for current landscaping customers... Thinking about a Daniels back drag but I'm afraid of a couple of my steep drives that the frames would drag at the bottom... I barely clear the plow frame on a couple.
> 
> Back drag to street and push it to one side, 4 mins per drive avg, extra $$ if I have to get outta the truck for anything... Walks/salt/calc... Etc.


Couldn't have said that better myself, exactly what we do, except that I think my front blade works fine. Back drag enough to back the truck in, push to the end of the drive, push to the sides. Unless it's a side load garage and I can get it all out the back of the drive.

I'm with ya, DScapes. Little too early for winter to be gone.


----------



## 496 BB

Its not over. Its on break to reload.

Thanks for the info guys. Pretty much in line with my plans.


----------



## DScapes

I would love to have enough work to keep my truck on commercials and have a driveway jeep, I think even if I started full time subbing with the truck, a jeep would still be badass! I can't justify a inverted blower setup and tractor but if we had more 4+ in storms, I'd be suckered in, in a heartbeat!


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1234433 said:


> Its not over. Its on break to reload


That's not a bad thing. Got a few issues to fix from this last round.


----------



## 496 BB

Yep took my plow off tonight. Truck wash tomorrow as its not that dirty anyways since its been a month since pushing.


----------



## cwby_ram

I better do that tomorrow too. I was thinking about taking a 5-gallon bucket and ice scraper to it, probably could have come up with a couple bags of salt!


----------



## DScapes

I power washed today, you're crazy if you think you're gonna wash with tomorrows temps! I'm waiting till 40s next week to scrub and sweep, haha


----------



## cwby_ram

Good call. Think I'll give it a couple days!


----------



## cotter

We picked up about 3" of fluff out in London today. Roads got real icy this morning after 9am til about noon thirty when the sun came out.

How is the storm in Texas/Oklahoma going to miss us? The news says that it is going south but I see it moving east faster than south????

Get the plows off and trucks washed, it will head right for us!
Chad


----------



## Young Pup

I am wondering when it will make that turn southeast as well. So far it is still going more east as you said. Should be interesting. Like I said in a post the other day the models have been horrible this year.


----------



## DScapes

Looks to be drifting south by midnight and being completely off our course by 3-4am, what a bummer!


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;1234689 said:


> Looks to be drifting south by midnight and being completely off our course by 3-4am, what a bummer!


maybe I am just blind:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/nc/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## DScapes

Well now that one looks due east, my iPad weather app from the weather channel shows the next 5 hrs and somehow it moves south from now till 3-4am lol


----------



## cwby_ram

And here I thought I was gonna get to sleep tonight.


----------



## kc2006

ipad=baller!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1234713 said:


> And here I thought I was gonna get to sleep tonight.


Why wouldn't you. If it makes it this far, it won't be until tomorrow evening anyways. We shall see what it does in the morning.

I am not counting on it making it here. Let's see if that helps. lol


----------



## kc2006

I just looked at that storm and you can kinda see it's turning south already. We won't get crap up here in the norf. 

This is when I wish I had my shop done, I have some stuff that needs done on the truck but these temps are crazy.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1234717 said:


> Why wouldn't you. If it makes it this far, it won't be until tomorrow evening anyways. We shall see what it does in the morning.


I jumped in a little early I guess. Didn't see where it was. Figured I'd have to get up and check the radar again in a few hours. Trust me, I'll be getting some much needed sleep tonight!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

anybody else make money in between storms on the storm cleanup? Like tree work anyone? I'm just wondering how that snow and ice here in Ohio provides more cash flow


----------



## cwby_ram

DaytonBioLawns;1234729 said:


> anybody else make money in between storms on the storm cleanup? Like tree work anyone? I'm just wondering how that snow and ice here in Ohio provides more cash flow


I had hoped to, carried the saw around all weekend. Didn't get a whole lot of big stuff down around here though. Also that side of the business isn't as well advertised for me.


----------



## loudcav

cotter;1234597 said:


> We picked up about 3" of fluff out in London today. Roads got real icy this morning after 9am til about noon thirty when the sun came out.
> 
> How is the storm in Texas/Oklahoma going to miss us? The news says that it is going south but I see it moving east faster than south????
> 
> Get the plows off and trucks washed, it will head right for us!
> Chad


I hope it hits here word on the street is walmart should have salt late tomorrow night again I was told that 9 skids were coming in we sold the last skid of roadrunner we got in under a day


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

cwby_ram;1234736 said:


> I had hoped to, carried the saw around all weekend. Didn't get a whole lot of big stuff down around here though. Also that side of the business isn't as well advertised for me.


Ya my like 30 year old?! Stihl farm boss took a crap on me..... it was my grandfather's and got me through hurricane ike. It will be missed.

(IDK how old it is to tell you the truth but at least 10 years...and looks creme/tan where the white is and faded orange. Had it as long as I can remember)

I am truckin' around with my other prune/buck saw that was a backup. Homeowner duty 14" and I can tell ya it aint my stihl. So I will be down at my dealer to pick a couple new Farm Bosses up.

My brother in law and I took off our other jobs and we are out making a little bit of cash. First job was $40 to toss some brush into the truck and didn't even start my saw. Second, cut up two limbs that were down, toss in the truck, down a partial hanging branch and cut up... $120....

I have a few on the hook for bigger $$ but I did lose a couple I really wanted.... although the guy we are downing the branch for want a tree downed and I've always wanted to do a big tree like that. I know a guy in the biz and I'm gonna have him teach me how to do it safely and the right way . Right now I'm only doing downed or partially down stuff cleanup. My insurance will cover it as long as I don't act as a tree service only.... I have a big GL policy and I don't worry much, but I do maintenance and I am thinking about adding a bucket truck as a backup salt truck for a tail gate unit and sidewalk guys...


----------



## loudcav

DaytonBioLawns;1234777 said:


> Ya my like 30 year old?! Stihl farm boss took a crap on me..... it was my grandfather's and got me through hurricane ike. It will be missed.
> 
> (IDK how old it is to tell you the truth but at least 10 years...and looks creme/tan where the white is and faded orange. Had it as long as I can remember)
> 
> I am truckin' around with my other prune/buck saw that was a backup. Homeowner duty 14" and I can tell ya it aint my stihl. So I will be down at my dealer to pick a couple new Farm Bosses up.
> 
> My brother in law and I took off our other jobs and we are out making a little bit of cash. First job was $40 to toss some brush into the truck and didn't even start my saw. Second, cut up two limbs that were down, toss in the truck, down a partial hanging branch and cut up... $120....
> 
> I have a few on the hook for bigger $$ but I did lose a couple I really wanted.... although the guy we are downing the branch for want a tree downed and I've always wanted to do a big tree like that. I know a guy in the biz and I'm gonna have him teach me how to do it safely and the right way . Right now I'm only doing downed or partially down stuff cleanup. My insurance will cover it as long as I don't act as a tree service only.... I have a big GL policy and I don't worry much, but I do maintenance and I am thinking about adding a bucket truck as a backup salt truck for a tail gate unit and sidewalk guys...


good luck it takes practice the first one I cut down went exacly where I wanted but every other one Ive either had drop where I didnt want them or I just cut them and shoved them over tho I can cut them up pretty well as long as I dont pinch the saw tho Im not a lumberjack by anymeans so Ill probably never want to take on the big tree without ropes even with nothing around


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

loudcav;1234795 said:


> good luck it takes practice the first one I cut down went exacly where I wanted but every other one Ive either had drop where I didnt want them or I just cut them and shoved them over tho I can cut them up pretty well as long as I dont pinch the saw tho Im not a lumberjack by anymeans so Ill probably never want to take on the big tree without ropes even with nothing around


I use a shackle, short tow strap, and ropes for safety of my helper when we do it.... there is no reason that a branch under tension should kick back on/fall on a saw operator if you plan and use ropes just in case, regardless of experience.

Knowing the different types of cuts makes all the difference in the world when using a chain saw. I'm hoping I can add this to the portfolio and make the money when it is there. My business is largely maintenance based and not design based at this point. We want to add tree and power washing/shampooing to our portfolio. We have a lot of facilities that we do the HVAC and other services on and we want to bid out as a total maintenance service.

I just am looking for experience at this point to help drive me in the right direction. We are trying to open up a retail landscape supply/power and equipment business and my business is a cash flow provider for that.

ehhh shoot it is 2am and I have to be on the job cutting up a tree @9....so I'm out. Enough of this nighthawkin' for me. nice talkin, and let there be snow fellas :waving:


----------



## loudcav

DaytonBioLawns;1234802 said:


> I use a shackle, short tow strap, and ropes for safety of my helper when we do it.... there is no reason that a branch under tension should kick back on/fall on a saw operator if you plan and use ropes just in case, regardless of experience.
> 
> Knowing the different types of cuts makes all the difference in the world when using a chain saw. I'm hoping I can add this to the portfolio and make the money when it is there. My business is largely maintenance based and not design based at this point. We want to add tree and power washing/shampooing to our portfolio. We have a lot of facilities that we do the HVAC and other services on and we want to bid out as a total maintenance service.
> 
> I just am looking for experience at this point to help drive me in the right direction. We are trying to open up a retail landscape supply/power and equipment business and my business is a cash flow provider for that.
> 
> ehhh shoot it is 2am and I have to be on the job cutting up a tree @9....so I'm out. Enough of this nighthawkin' for me. nice talkin, and let there be snow fellas :waving:


I only have it pinch the saw when its on the ground usualy happens in curved parts of the tree when I cut too far on one side and dont cut a relief on the other but I guess thats why I have 2 saws


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

DScapes;1234402 said:


> 30 min for your standard 2 car width/ 2-3 car lengths... With an agreement signed, 35 for will calls, and i do offer 25 for current landscaping customers... Thinking about a Daniels back drag but I'm afraid of a couple of my steep drives that the frames would drag at the bottom... I barely clear the plow frame on a couple.
> 
> Back drag to street and push it to one side, 4 mins per drive avg, extra $$ if I have to get outta the truck for anything... Walks/salt/calc... Etc.


Pretty much in line what it is around here. I push all resi at 2" though, 2-3 even get done at 1" which is nice cause i get some quick cash.


----------



## cotter

Still looking like we will atleast get brushed by it as it passes. No big south turn yet.....
Chad


----------



## 496 BB

I doubt it.


----------



## BruceK

As for residentials after a big storm a couple of buddies had a big payday about 10 years ago. Their boss let them take the work truck to a nearby neighborhood after they finished clearing his lot (big lot took all day). One of them grabbed a can of red spray paint. He knocked on each door going down the street offered to plow the drive for $20 and up. Most agreed and after getting the money he would paint the snow over the edges of the drive approach. The other followed in the truck and spotted the paint and could easily find each entrance. They made $2,000 is 8 hours!


----------



## 496 BB

Cowboy Ram did I see you in Reynoldsburg today around 4:40? Thought I seen a Ram like yours on RT 40 (Main St).


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1235518 said:


> Cowboy Ram did I see you in Reynoldsburg today around 4:40? Thought I seen a Ram like yours on RT 40 (Main St).


I hope not, I've been home watching my daughter all day. Just checked, truck's still in the driveway! I don't think I'll be taking the plow truck too far until I get a couple tires for it, cracked a sidewall the other night.
Someone told me last year there was one running around very similar to mine.

Also, looks like y'all are right. The weather's all sliding south of us.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I wanna know who the dark blue chevy step side bed truck is. Looks like a late 90's or so. Light all over it. I see it all the time on main st by Taylor rd.


----------



## 496 BB

Not me. I got a dark blue Chevy but its an 85 and lifted.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Damn, upper 40's all next week and some 50's. Winter is over.


----------



## 496 BB

Nah....taking a break. Actually its just giving Al Gore a boner for a week or two so he can take more millions from the liberals. Funny how things work out.

It does SUUUCK though. I havent pushed since Jan 21!!! Its ok though cause Im busy on the other end. Writing bids all week. Which reminds me...have I ever told you guys how much I HATE permits? I swear I need a permit to take a sht anymore.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

496 BB;1237012 said:


> Nah....taking a break. Actually its just giving Al Gore a boner for a week or two so he can take more millions from the liberals. Funny how things work out.
> 
> It does SUUUCK though. I havent pushed since Jan 21!!! Its ok though cause Im busy on the other end. Writing bids all week. Which reminds me...have I ever told you guys how much I HATE permits? I swear I need a permit to take a sht anymore.


what type of permits? for installs? or for maintenance stuff?.... or are you one of them fancy fellas that learnt in the skool and did somethin' better than cuting grass?!

lol.... I hate Centerville's Zoning and...well any board in centerville that writes permits as well. Total PITA.


----------



## 496 BB

Im in construction.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

496 BB;1237757 said:


> Im in construction.


that explains it.... My family used to do land development and realty/building..... So I know all about that. That is how I got into landscape and plowing, we owned some of what we developed and my grandfather needed help. It was a total PITA so I got out and prepared to do property management. My sister went to school for realty and business management and we planned on having a big management/maintenance business but she changed her mind so i pursued some different routes.

permits do suck. I'm glad there aren't too many on the maintenance side of things.


----------



## PlowTeam5

What type? If you need any masonry, concrete, or backhoe work done, let me know. Buckeye lake is a fun place to do work. No permits for anything. I swear you could practically build awhole house out there and not get anything inspected.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1238298 said:


> What type? If you need any masonry, concrete, or backhoe work done, let me know. Buckeye lake is a fun place to do work. No permits for anything. I swear you could practically build awhole house out there and not get anything inspected.


We mainly do custom tile and bathrooms. We used to do work for a lot of investors but it wasnt worth it. They always got in over their heads and I always ended up short on money. We also do light commercial more and more here lately and thats where the permits come into play. I dont mind getting sht inspected its just annoying that EVERY little thing you have to pull a permit for commercial. That cost everyone time and money.

Haha where were you over the summer when I needed a masonry guy! Actually Im friends with one....Cappocio (sp?) Concrete. Not sure if ya heard of em. Anyways over the summer I took some time off to build a deck for my parents (actually was 2 decks existing and we combined em for 36'x16') and I designed a built in wood burning fireplace. NOONE wanted to touch it. EVERYONE said it couldnt be done and thought I was crazy. So I said screw everyone I know it can be done and did it myself (I have some experience in block but didnt have the time and Im sure you will look at this and say DAAAMN what was he thinking....lol. I dont do block but this is sturdy as hell and the blocks arent much load bearing except for the pan.). Its recessed into their deck and every single bit is purely one off. Even had the pan made at metal fab shop. Its perfect. Have done lots of testing on it and not one thing gets hot under deck or around deck. Great design....I should market it....lol. I might have a pic. Here it is but have since skimmed outside and inside of bricks with mortar. I have some quartz veneer to install but got cold before I could get to it. The granite you see is the color of the top rim I will be making for it in the spring.


----------



## cwby_ram

Very nice 496!!


----------



## 496 BB

Thanks. It'll be ALOT better when its finished completely. But had to check and test it for a few months (Im anal) and it passed so when it gets warm it will be done.


----------



## 496 BB

OK Im bored. Party at my house. Seriously! Got music. No rap sht either. Bring your girl, wife whatever. You bring your own beer. We aint swingers or anything....lol. I even post a pic if you want :laughing:

PM me. We are in Reynoldsburg.


----------



## BruceK

I was at one of my customers Friday morning. He has never wanted to pay for salt. His lot was pretty glazed over from the warming temps the day before and I was trying to convince him he needed a little treatment on the hill that comes down to his service bays. While we were standing there talking, a customer turns in, hits the ice and starts to slide down the hill. Damage to the shop wasn't too bad since most of the customer car's momentum was slowed down when he bounced off a parked van before he hit the building.

He still wouldn't pay for a salt treatment! LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1239431 said:


> I was at one of my customers Friday morning. He has never wanted to pay for salt. His lot was pretty glazed over from the warming temps the day before and I was trying to convince him he needed a little treatment on the hill that comes down to his service bays. While we were standing there talking, a customer turns in, hits the ice and starts to slide down the hill. Damage to the shop wasn't too bad since most of the customer car's momentum was slowed down when he bounced off a parked van before he hit the building.
> 
> He still wouldn't pay for a salt treatment! LOL


If that didn't convince him, it'll be a _really_ tough sell!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

BruceK;1239431 said:


> I was at one of my customers Friday morning. He has never wanted to pay for salt. His lot was pretty glazed over from the warming temps the day before and I was trying to convince him he needed a little treatment on the hill that comes down to his service bays. While we were standing there talking, a customer turns in, hits the ice and starts to slide down the hill. Damage to the shop wasn't too bad since most of the customer car's momentum was slowed down when he bounced off a parked van before he hit the building.
> 
> He still wouldn't pay for a salt treatment! LOL


What an ass. make sure to protect yourself from customers like that.

I mean seriously what does he need? for someone to die because of it?.... ahhhh ppl like that just get me


----------



## kc2006

496 BB;1238459 said:


> OK Im bored. Party at my house. Seriously! Got music. No rap sht either. Bring your girl, wife whatever. You bring your own beer. We aint swingers or anything....lol. I even post a pic if you want :laughing:
> 
> PM me. We are in Reynoldsburg.


We woulda showed if you were swingers.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1239431 said:


> I was at one of my customers Friday morning. He has never wanted to pay for salt. His lot was pretty glazed over from the warming temps the day before and I was trying to convince him he needed a little treatment on the hill that comes down to his service bays. While we were standing there talking, a customer turns in, hits the ice and starts to slide down the hill. Damage to the shop wasn't too bad since most of the customer car's momentum was slowed down when he bounced off a parked van before he hit the building.
> 
> He still wouldn't pay for a salt treatment! LOL


To bad it did not put a nice size hole in the building. I hate people with no common sense. They deserve what they get and get what they deserve.


----------



## BruceK

496 I like that fire pit design. You should also consider a 1 foot hearth all the way around to catch any embers that might escape.


----------



## BruceK

Wish I had a video of that car sliding down the hill. The best part would have been the expression on my face.


----------



## 496 BB

kc2006;1239444 said:


> We woulda showed if you were swingers.


Ahhh now you tell me. That makes for some weird awkward feelings. Weve been to peoples houses that I worked with years ago and they were swingers. Its cool when its a girlfriend whos a freak and you dont care about her like that (booty call) and the other chick is good looking but when that criteria is not there is W E I R D..... Be like "Oh damn! My herpes are HURTING tonight". That usually gets you outta there quickly. Or ask for some Valtrex :laughing:



BruceK;1240107 said:


> 496 I like that fire pit design. You should also consider a 1 foot hearth all the way around to catch any embers that might escape.


Im getting a very fine mesh stainless steel dome grate or flat grate made for it. Its my parents and they know how adamant I was about them keeping an eye on it and not going to bed without it completely out so I trust them. Plus for some reason everyone has this idea that ambers will catch wood on fire instantly. Most time it just puts a burn spot in the wood and burns out. I would be more worried about carpet then a deck honestly.


----------



## BruceK

496 BB;1240173 said:


> Im getting a very fine mesh stainless steel dome grate or flat grate made for it. Its my parents and they know how adamant I was about them keeping an eye on it and not going to bed without it completely out so I trust them. Plus for some reason everyone has this idea that ambers will catch wood on fire instantly. Most time it just puts a burn spot in the wood and burns out. I would be more worried about carpet then a deck honestly.


Agreed. Not a fire concern, I was thinking about the burn marks, the overall look, and creating a safety zone so visitors didn't accidentally burn themselves.


----------



## BruceK

Just noticed NWS added the 's' word for Saturday night.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1240317 said:


> Just noticed NWS added the 's' word for Saturday night.


Couple new tires and a power wash tomorrow. Maybe I won't take the blade off just quite yet.


----------



## D&E

Washed and waxed the whole rig, dropped the blade, unlocked the hubs and reclaimed my inside parking spot. Hopefully that'll upset the snow gods enough for them to make it snow again.


----------



## cwby_ram

D&E;1240386 said:


> Washed and waxed the whole rig, dropped the blade, unlocked the hubs and reclaimed my inside parking spot. Hopefully that'll upset the snow gods enough for them to make it snow again.


No inside parking for me . My nice level snowpack spot turned into a mud hole today! Nevertheless, powerwash tomorrow!


----------



## PlowTeam5

Bro's, just letting you know a blizzard is coming next week. You ask how I know, it's because I unloaded both trucks. Took the salt all off, plows are all off, spreaders all off. Trucks and equipment is all washed and detailed. So be ready for next week. If not I am gonna start plowing the rain puddles.


----------



## 525Enterprises

So there nothing left this year? Is that what I am to believe? That sucks.


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1241229 said:


> If not I am gonna start plowing the rain puddles.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## Kwise

Mother nature is just making more room for us. Or maybe Lake Erie will thaw and we'll get more lake effect. Just trying to see the positive in high 40's


----------



## cwby_ram

Kwise;1241367 said:


> Mother nature is just making more room for us. Or maybe Lake Erie will thaw and we'll get more lake effect. Just trying to see the positive in high 40's


That's what I was thinking. Just checked a couple lots last night to make sure I didn't have any crazy puddling going on. We've got lots of room now! This is based off of nothing (except maybe wishful thinking), but I'm looking for at least one more good snow. I was thinking some Lake Erie moisture might help with that! We'll see.



PlowTeam5;1241367 said:


> Bro's, just letting you know a blizzard is coming next week. You ask how I know, it's because I unloaded both trucks. Took the salt all off, plows are all off, spreaders all off. Trucks and equipment is all washed and detailed. So be ready for next week. If not I am gonna start plowing the rain puddles.


Maybe I'll pull my plow off and dump the salt just for good measure.


----------



## 496 BB

Ive had my plow off since last Thursday.


----------



## Young Pup

Took everything off the truck a little bit ago. Washed everything down while on there, but still need to vaccum the truck and get a real good wash on it. At least it looks better than it did. 

I feel a storm like March of 08 coming upon us. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1241448 said:


> Took everything off the truck a little bit ago. Washed everything down while on there, but still need to vaccum the truck and get a real good wash on it. At least it looks better than it did.
> 
> I feel a storm like March of 08 coming upon us. Wishful thinking I know.


I had that thought just the other day!

Just saw the city's 3/4 ton truck go by with his blade down. Looks like they started to plowing the puddles!


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Isn't the forecast for low 20's and snow early next week?


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1241454 said:


> I had that thought just the other day!
> 
> Just saw the city's 3/4 ton truck go by with his blade down. Looks like they started to plowing the puddles!


do you still have snow on your street??? Will be intersting to see what this winter has left in it.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1241459 said:


> Isn't the forecast for low 20's and snow early next week?


Yep I saw something like that. One model is showing some snow for Monday of next week. But that will change I am sure.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1241463 said:


> do you still have snow on your street??? Will be intersting to see what this winter has left in it.


That's what puzzled me. No snow here, in fact my little front lawn is mostly down to bare grass now.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1241466 said:


> That's what puzzled me. No snow here, in fact my little front lawn is mostly down to bare grass now.


Maybe you did not notice they put squeeges on their plows now. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I hope we have a few more plowings, its still early tho and you know how wrong the weather forcasters have been in the past! This week is good tho, giving me time to get taxes done. Going to pesticides recertificaiton classes wednesday and hopefully thursday i can get some equipment worked on for the upcoming season. By then we may have a chance of seeing grass and give me a chance to get some bids out. Then by next week we can have some more snow  Its a wishfull thought i know!


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1241470 said:


> Maybe you did not notice they put squeeges on their plows now. lol


Ha, I think some of us have been considering that ourselves!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1241473 said:


> I hope we have a few more plowings, its still early tho and you know how wrong the weather forcasters have been in the past! This week is good tho, giving me time to get taxes done. Going to pesticides recertificaiton classes wednesday and hopefully thursday i can get some equipment worked on for the upcoming season. By then we may have a chance of seeing grass and give me a chance to get some bids out. Then by next week we can have some more snow  Its a wishfull thought i know!


I am heading out to do some tree limb pick up on Tuesday. Now that most of the snow is gone.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP, can't say that will be the case here.... view from the office window


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The only spots where we can see grass is where the salt has been pushed off the roads.


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, I much rather being seeing white then brown right now that is for sure. That looks good.


----------



## kc2006

We have a few small spots of grass breaking through here but not much. I was in Sandusky over the weekend and they have a ton of snow on the ground. Piles of snow are huge compared to here.


----------



## cwby_ram

We've had a _lot_ of melt off here just north of Columbus. Still a little on the ground, but my piles are probably at least half the size they were. Whole lot of grass showing now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, it is melting a lot though, Id say there was close to 10-12 inches of snow and ice on the grass before melting started to occur.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Even if it did snow right now, it's gonna take a few cold days to get the ground cold enough for it to stick


----------



## DScapes

Well, good ol' Gym G, said expect another foot of snow and 0 degree averages before the season is up... Let's hope this will be his first accurate prediction of the year!


----------



## alsam116

young pup that is wat i was thinking, about the storm in march!!HOPEFULLY i hate dealing with mulching and green side of things.i didnt get to plow because that was the year before i started plowing but i heard it was a long storm from a buddy.we will see it is a few weeks off.


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;1241760 said:


> Well, good ol' Gym G, said expect another foot of snow and 0 degree averages before the season is up... Let's hope this will be his first accurate prediction of the year!


I must have missed that. Did not watch until the 6pm news and at that, I was late on turning it on.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1241780 said:


> young pup that is wat i was thinking, about the storm in march!!HOPEFULLY i hate dealing with mulching and green side of things.i didnt get to plow because that was the year before i started plowing but i heard it was a long storm from a buddy.we will see it is a few weeks off.


Yeah, that storm was a good one. Some long hours of plowing that is for sure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah that storm sucked. We got 36 inches of snow, with 35 mph winds. Left my house Friday at 5pm, got home Monday at 5 pm. Slept for a whole day after that lol


----------



## muffy189

what storm was that?


----------



## cwby_ram

That was a wild one for sure. Long long hours! It just never seemed to end.


----------



## alsam116

well i think everyone should get their boats out for a day or 2 because its going to be warm...its just teasing me i know. it happens every year in feb. i was waiting for the warm weather so i decided to clean the boat in the garage yesterday. now i know why I still like the summer(only when it doesnt rain and the grass is dead) so i can go out on the water and drink my days away!!!


----------



## muffy189

sounds good maybe ill dig the jet ski and motorcycle out tomorrow


----------



## kc2006

I've been tanning on the back patio


----------



## D&E

Just had the motorcycle out for a few hours. A little chilly at 46, but they're calling for 58 tomorrow, so I'll let you guess what I'll be doing


----------



## pvtben121

where can i get a good 12,000 lbs gvrw dump trailer


----------



## cwby_ram

pvtben121;1243808 said:


> where can i get a good 12,000 lbs gvrw dump trailer


Check out Hill equipment in Marengo. Got my landscape trailer from them, they do good work and prices seem reasonable to me.


----------



## 496 BB

pvtben121;1243808 said:


> where can i get a good 12,000 lbs gvrw dump trailer


Wasnt someone in Ohio thread selling one here recently? Im not sure what the weight was on it though. I get all mine from Johns Trailers in Toledo. Long drive to get em but they are good and great priced.

Im breaking out the slip and slide tomorrow.


----------



## cwby_ram

D&E;1243799 said:


> Just had the motorcycle out for a few hours. A little chilly at 46, but they're calling for 58 tomorrow, so I'll let you guess what I'll be doing





496 BB;1243799 said:


> Im breaking out the slip and slide tomorrow.


Sounds like a little spring fever in here!


----------



## pvtben121

cwby_ram;1243921 said:


> Check out Hill equipment in Marengo. Got my landscape trailer from them, they do good work and prices seem reasonable to me.


thanks but hills doesnt sell sell trailers that big


----------



## JohnRoscoe

pvtben121;1243808 said:


> where can i get a good 12,000 lbs gvrw dump trailer


Custom Cab & Trailer in Jamestown should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Young Pup

Just a heads up for next week. A storm on the late runs last night show us getting a good amount of snow from about I 70 south. Today's run are different with a couple waves of precip. More later or John and 496bb can keep you updated from other there. 

Mom is back in the hospital and I wll be heading up there in a bit.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

As JohnRoscoe said Custom Cab & Trailer in Jamestown is a great place to go. I'm right down the street from them. I go there for all truck and trailer parts. Comparing price only you will realize they are probably 10% higher but it is money well spent. They stand behind their equipment like no other.

I bought a 25' gooseneck that was not from them (mistake), had one axle go out in the first year. The manufacturer nor dealer would help me. CC&T stepped up and pulled strings with the axle manufacturer and got a whole new one installed for only labor (about $125). Great people to work with!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I traveled down there to custom cab last spring to get a 20ft corn pro trailer. Got there in the morning and they had it sitting on a concrete pad for us to look it over on. He told us to take it down the road to make sure we liked how it towed. Really is worth the drive, quality products and great service from their entire staff!


----------



## 496 BB

Sorry to hear about your mom JP. Hope she gets better soon. Ill have to go check this storm out...havent been on in awhile.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Wooo hooo baby! 5 day forecast might call for snow?! yaaaa! I need to pay my bills lol. Give me more snow!

I got an excavating job out of it as well. After 30 years or so our parking lot at one of the PRD buildings has cracked and come up to a truck tire like a volcano. You can see the issue. Also the down spout needs to be drained underground as it is now causing an ice rink out there on one side. We are doing that and trenching out to connect the sewer finally. Should have done it in 1996 when we had our last chance....but my grandfather did not.

Anyone know a good paving or concrete guy? I at least need a few big patches and may extend the parking!


----------



## pvtben121

JohnRoscoe;1244680 said:


> Custom Cab & Trailer in Jamestown should be able to hook you up.


thanks ill call them tomorrow


----------



## cwby_ram

pvtben121;1245286 said:


> thanks ill call them tomorrow


Didn't realize Hill didn't go that big, sounds like maybe I should give Custom Cab & Trailer a look next time, too!


----------



## BruceK

Accuweather Dayton is now suggesting 3.4" for Monday night. Stay tuned.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like a bust for a storm a the beginning of next week. Maybe something at the end of the month.


----------



## Young Pup

WAs just over on skyeye. Looks like we are still in the game for some snow here in the central part of the state. That site has been down most of the day from what I could tell. So the updates are pretty thin. But when I looked at the models just a bit ago from the noon run the chance is there for snow. The runs this weekend will be interesting to say the least. But for now, I think I am going to bed.


----------



## cotter

For all the nay sayers out there that think winter is done here in Ohio  . The weekly paper from *March 17*, 2008. Thumbs Up
Chad


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

cotter;1246029 said:


> For all the nay sayers out there that think winter is done here in Ohio  . The weekly paper from *March 17*, 2008. Thumbs Up
> Chad


30 Years, 1 month, and 22 days.

anyone have any idea how these relate? My father tells me about this all the time..... This is the reason I plow. This is why he plowed.

My father started plowing for real $$$ in 1977. I started plowing in the same manner...but in 2007.

Kind of funny isn't it?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer Lawn Care;1241479 said:


> JP, can't say that will be the case here.... view from the office window


4 days later all i see is grass in my lawn.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1245102 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom JP. Hope she gets better soon. Ill have to go check this storm out...havent been on in awhile.


did not see this earlier. Thanks, Got a new doctor on the case and as of earlier tonight things are improving somewhat.



Elwer Lawn Care;1246191 said:


> 4 days later all i see is grass in my lawn.


figured as much. People were in shirt sleeves here today and I just shook my head. Saw some in shorts and next week I bet they will be at the doctors office. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

I saw them in capri pants and flip flops. I just think to myself what idiots. I got sick this week when the weather changed,but I still had carharrts on a sweatshirt and a stocking cap even today. I just get sick when it gets nice. My body just cat switch from cold to warm I guess. Happens every yr. But stick me outside for 5 days straight in sub 0 temps with little sleep and I am healthy as a horse. Crazy how the human body works and adapts to things.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Greg, I have a concrete guy I use whenever there is a concrete element on my installs. Let me know if you need his contact info.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Dig-it Landscap;1246405 said:


> Greg, I have a concrete guy I use whenever there is a concrete element on my installs. Let me know if you need his contact info.


Will do! I was going to give you a call anyways....I know you do some excavating and stuff and I was gonna see if you wanted to quote some of the PRD work for me.

I may be able to get you some work if you want it.

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## pvtben121

i have 3 snow ex 1075 pivot pro salt spreader for sale pm me for details


----------



## 496 BB

Well dont hold your breath for any pushes this week. Maybe get 1/2" if that Monday night before its done. 

Its kinda weird how winter started out with a bang especially up North then just fizzled out. Guess its global warming.


----------



## alsam116

496 its still not over it only the 20th of feb...march storms are big and we havent really had anything over 4 inches this year. I CANT WAIT. sure beats mulching

for all of you spring fever guys, we took the boat out on the river on thursday.the water was the choppiest(sp?) i have ever been in with white caps, but it was fun.
The damn creek we launch in still had ice covering the water almolst all the way across but there were 2 bigger boats launched right before we got there and pushed it up the creek so we could launch easier. by the time we went back to the ramp the ice sheet was damn near all melted in 4 hours. it has been over 50 everyday for the past 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, Monday night should be interesting. One models shows a good amount of snow to come through. Should be moderate for a time. I would say a couple of inches would be realized.


----------



## Mike_13

Is the Monday night system looking like it will be a statewide event? Or will it miss us up here in the north?


----------



## Young Pup

You would be in on it too. But this is one model run. The next one that starts at 10:30 is the main run that will give the better idea of what should happen.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got about two inches of slop here right now. 2 am roll out!!


----------



## Young Pup

nice tom. go shake some salt.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Salt here this morning but wasn't untill after 8. At 5:30 it was still raining. 2-4 is what nws is saying for tonight and the advisory says 3-6 so ill take it as a birthday gift of plowing tomo morning.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1248489 said:


> Salt here this morning but wasn't untill after 8. At 5:30 it was still raining. 2-4 is what nws is saying for tonight and the advisory says 3-6 so ill take it as a birthday gift of plowing tomo morning.


Happy Birthday Travis.

The weather down is going to be interesting. HIghs were to be close to 50 then start dropping around noon. But is only 35 out right now and the temp will only be going down. I will be mounting the truck back up with all the plow stuff this afternoon. But I am going to run some errands before doing that.


----------



## Hannalie

Looks like a lot of precip wth this storm tonight. It is a lot colder than originally forecasted. It was supoosed to get up to 41 this morning up here but it stopped at 33 and started to drop. It is at 26 now. The next couple of storms are really interesting too, hopefully we can stay on the cold side of them.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks jp its tomo so id love to bring in some cash on it but we will see once what happens, al i know is ice sucks


----------



## KevinClark

Everything is all mounted up and ready to go. Just when we think its safe to take the plows off we get hit again. Looks like there calling for about 3-6 for my area. payup


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like an inch or so through tomorrow for us in central Ohio. With the ground temps, it will be interesting to see how much sticks.


----------



## BruceK

Inch or less for dayton. I hope I don't have to hook up the spreader for just one of two customers.


----------



## Hannalie

Heavy snow here in Youngstown/Warren area.


----------



## kc2006

I got nothing on the truck lol. Need to go put the pump on, blade, load salt and salter. Blah. 

It's snowing like mad here, looks like it won't stop till 11 or so tonight from the radar.


----------



## alsam116

you guys go ahead and brag your getting snow. all we are getting is rain, i bet we get close to a half inch by time its done in the overnight.


----------



## Hannalie

kc2006;1248828 said:


> I got nothing on the truck lol. Need to go put the pump on, blade, load salt and salter. Blah.
> 
> It's snowing like mad here, looks like it won't stop till 11 or so tonight from the radar.


Better get a move on, it looks like we may get 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## 496 BB

Plow mounted and ready to roll just in case the weather guessers got wrong guess.

Plow Team 5 did you get my PM I sent you Friday?


----------



## PlowTeam5

I just did, sorry I don't get here much unless I know snow is coming. I will pm you my number and you can call/text me when you are home. Thx.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have plowed some already, i just came and parked it for now, can't keep up and the wind is causing good drifts and zero visability in times. too dangerous for me to be out right now. they are saying it will end by 11pm, that would be great as it would give me time to complete everything at night time


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1248630 said:


> Thanks jp its tomo so id love to bring in some cash on it but we will see once what happens, al i know is ice sucks


Well, Happy Birthday anyway. lol



PlowTeam5;1248804 said:


> Looks like an inch or so through tomorrow for us in central Ohio. With the ground temps, it will be interesting to see how much sticks.


So far we have a good amount over on the westside. Getting close to an inch I would say. Sleeting right now. 


alsam116;1248844 said:


> you guys go ahead and brag your getting snow. all we are getting is rain, i bet we get close to a half inch by time its done in the overnight.


We are close to an inch of rain here in Columbus so we got some rain already. :salute:


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1249036 said:


> I have plowed some already, i just came and parked it for now, can't keep up and the wind is causing good drifts and zero visability in times. too dangerous for me to be out right now. they are saying it will end by 11pm, that would be great as it would give me time to complete everything at night time


I'm not nearly as educated as these other guys, but looking at the radar, it looks like the 11 pm mark will be pretty close. I hope we get a little more so I can squeeze a push out of this, got a layer of ice under about an inch of snow now.
Be safe tonight, guys!


----------



## 496 BB

It will be over pretty soon for us here. Id say by 10:30 but prolly around 10. Im not seeing a push. Maybe salt at most.

Theres one on the horizon for next week though. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1249310 said:


> It will be over pretty soon for us here. Id say by 10:30 but prolly around 10. Im not seeing a push. Maybe salt at most.
> 
> Theres one on the horizon for next week though. Keep your fingers crossed.


It's almost over. I went out a little bit ago I think it was pushing an inch or so. It'll be close. We'll what it looks like when I get a little more south. Probably be heading out here before long.


----------



## kc2006

I went out at 7, we had 5" down, hit the run ways on my plaza's and did a few drives. My back up lights conked out and too many people were out so I decided to come back in until 1. There's a good 2" down from when I left at 7. 

Easily 7" down. Best snow fall all year for us.


----------



## alsam116

thats good young pup i dont want to be the only getting rained on sorry for you though that its not snow, maybe in the morning for you a salt run? or do you think the ground is to warm still??


----------



## JohnRoscoe

1" of heavy dry snow here. Stuck down pretty good, don't think there's any potential for drifting at all. Will be an easy clean. 

I still hope we get at least one 10" storm this season.


----------



## needmoresnow

we ended up with about 5"s give or take here in marion and it was unexpected !


----------



## 525Enterprises

Atleast you didn't have to dig your stuff out of storage matt. Lol

A big thank you to all that removed blades and spreaders, washed and waxed their rigs, etc. This storm would have never come if you didn't!!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ended up with atleast 4 inches aroudn the area, best birthday gift i could of asked for , not just have to hope everyone pays lol


----------



## needmoresnow

525Enterprises;1249523 said:


> Atleast you didn't have to dig your stuff out of storage matt. Lol
> 
> A big thank you to all that removed blades and spreaders, washed and waxed their rigs, etc. This storm would have never come if you didn't!!!!!


 True very true I had the 60 sec hook up ! lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

My house barely got a dusting, go 10 mins north and needed the blade to clean off about an inch. Good thing I left mine at home. Had to call a friend who lived close to plow a lot for me. What's saturday nights storm looking like for us in central Ohio?


----------



## C&C Services

Does Anyone think we will get to plow 
Some thursday night into friday of this week I sure hope accuweather is correct about the Dayton area


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1249332 said:


> thats good young pup i dont want to be the only getting rained on sorry for you though that its not snow, maybe in the morning for you a salt run? or do you think the ground is to warm still??


We got aabout an inch of snow and ice here. What a freaking nightmare. I hate ice. was able to plow it off early in the night but as the night wore on it was a salt only event. I have to get some invoicing done so I am outta here for a bit.

Need to pay attention to the weathe later in the week and early next week. These models are all over the place and right now it could be snow it could be thunderstorms, it could be hail, sleet, eggs dropping from the sky too. lol Anyway something to watch.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah, not too sure about accuweather. 4 to 8? Wow I hope so, but realistically I bet 1 to three.


----------



## PlowTeam5

525Enterprises;1250073 said:


> Yeah, not too sure about accuweather. 4 to 8? Wow I hope so, but realistically I bet 1 to three.


????? its saying 4-8 for thursday night? Is that for us in central or northern ohio?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Here in marion they are pinpointing 5.2


----------



## D&E

Man I didn't expect that storm last night! Plowed for 13 hours. 5 or so inches on the ground. 

I guess taking the motorcycle out a few days ago made the snow gods mad :laughing:


----------



## alsam116

damn you guys are lucky with all this snow. our temps are gointo be to warm and all were going to get is 1-2 of rain.we better get a march sorm cuz im not ready to put the plows up yet its to much fun!!


----------



## cwby_ram

alsam116;1250238 said:


> damn you guys are lucky with all this snow. our temps are gointo be to warm and all were going to get is 1-2 of rain.we better get a march sorm cuz im not ready to put the plows up yet its to much fun!!


From what I can tell, NWS isn't making it sound too exciting at the moment.


----------



## Kwise

Ended up with around 6 to 8 inches in the Canton/Hartville area. Nice surprise considering only 1-3 was forecasted. I think we had about 4 inches fall between 6 and 8 p.m on Monday. Could hardly see where I was going.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well now I see 40 degrees for the area. How you get snow at 45 degrees?


----------



## muffy189

they were calling for 3 to 5 for us and we ended up with 11 in the salem area but u drive 3 miles and only 7 or 8 it was a strange snow.


----------



## muffy189

hey 525 the same way you get freezing rain and rain at 21 degrees i guess. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

This was a strange one.


----------



## Burkartsplow

did you guys down in dayton get any snow the last couple of days. it seems like this last storm system was all over the place.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I personally don't find Accuweather to be very accurate, but it would be nice if this report is right for Thursday night: http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/46105/big-snow-mix-rain-heading-for.asp










No one else is calling for >1" in central Ohio yet, so for now I'm pretty skeptical.


----------



## Young Pup

I have had channel 10 on tonight and Chris bradley keeps mentioning the possibility of some more snow. We shall see though.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1250474 said:


> I have had channel 10 on tonight and Chris bradley keeps mentioning the possibility of some more snow. We shall see though.


I know, now I have to stay up to see what he says. His teaser said "how much we'll get", like he thinks we're gonna get something.


----------



## Young Pup

I know, I rather be in bed but now I got to see what he says and what the next model run says that has just started running.


----------



## cwby_ram

Would've gone to bed an hour ago if ol' Chris hadn't said that. They sure know how to write those news previews!


----------



## Young Pup

I have a killer headache right now, so I much rather be in bed.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, if ya listen to Chris Bradley, sounds like some more salting, although I got to push everything on this last one. Looks like it may be similar to what we just saw. 
But for now, bedtime. Hope that headache goes away quick, Young Pup.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1250540 said:


> Well, if ya listen to Chris Bradley, sounds like some more salting, although I got to push everything on this last one. Looks like it may be similar to what we just saw.
> But for now, bedtime. Hope that headache goes away quick, Young Pup.


Thanks but after seeing the forecasts it feels much worse. The models shows a moderate snow after the heavy rain though. Bedtime


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1250541 said:


> Thanks but after seeing the forecasts it feels much worse. The models shows a moderate snow after the heavy rain though. Bedtime


Hear that, we'll see how it shapes up. I'm with ya, bedtime


----------



## 525Enterprises

Any new news or should I just plan for something between cloudy and fourty and nine inches of snow?


----------



## wnwniner

Maybe Central Ohio will get lucky...
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me...now-and-severe-weather-maps-for-the-storm.asp

In the discussion, he specifically mentions Columbus as having the "heaviest snow". So that means 1" or so, right? LOL


----------



## 525Enterprises

Let's hope ol Henry is right. Everything I see shows temps in the upper 30's. Ohhhh well......


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1250842 said:


> Let's hope ol Henry is right. Everything I see shows temps in the upper 30's. Ohhhh well......


Not on a comPuter now. But earlier the models showed a moderate snow after the rain. We definitely won't get to our fgorecasted
hih tempg


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys I'm Anthony and friends with Sam (PlowTeam5), I just joined on here. I have a landscape business here in Central Ohio. 

A buddy of mine who pretty much should be a forecaster thinks snow as well. He said tomorrow we will see a period of rain before switching over to snow. The rain snow line will set up near Columbus, 1-3 for Columbus and amounts of 3-6 as you get up closer to Marion. Basically the further north you are the less rain you'll see. The transition will occur sometime around sundown tomorrow when radiant temps drop.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Usually we're unsure of whether the storm will dip South and miss us or not, but it looks like we're definitely going to get a good amount of precipitation Thurs. night in to Fri. morning. 

The only question is how cold will it get. I sure hope it dips low enough for a big snow. I am sick of breaking ice!


----------



## [email protected]

I see you're in Marysville, you're just north of I70 close to me. I hope it gets COLDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnRoscoe

[email protected];1250999 said:


> I see you're in Marysville, you're just north of I70 close to me. I hope it gets COLDDDDD!!!!!!!


Yeah, we're just up the road on Rt. 33. Hoping for cold as well! Looks like we're on the line, which usually means ice though.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, better load up on my salt now before all hell breaks loose and no one has any!


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Looks like snow for most of us: 









From the NWS.


----------



## [email protected]

so is 2-4" above the turquoise line or below?


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Above.

Between the green and teal is where the NWS has said they don't want to guess at Cincy & Cols. and risk influencing the TV meteorologists there or being proven wrong by them....


----------



## [email protected]

Gotcha, we'll just see then. We'll all know when it snows, or stays rain....


----------



## kc2006

What are they saying for us up NE? All the local and weather channel saying rain then maybe an inch.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Heard on 97.9 from everyones favorite drug addicted meteorologist Jim Gannal that everything north of columbus should expect ATLEAST half a foot. Is he high again?


----------



## Young Pup

I bet Marion on north could see that. Waiting on the late model runs tonight to see what they show. Earlier runs showed a moderate snow after the rain here in the Columbus area so it will be interesting to see these other runs which start around 9 and 10:30 tonight.


----------



## PlowTeam5

It would be nice to see 6"+ here in the columbus area. So far the biggest storm we have had here this yr was the 5.8 inches awhile back. Its getting old just salting. Anthony, take off your plow like I did so we can get the snow to come down here to columbus. I think with you leaving it on all the time is scaring it away..


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well someone make sure to post asap as soon as they know. I have been debating if I should buy wings for the straight blade or not. If we get more than three inches forcasted, I am going to buy a set. Anyone have em on a straight blade? Recommend them? The weather is making this decision, and any info would be good


----------



## Young Pup

I have some pro wings on my 7.5 foot md 2. Only had them for about a month and with this last event seemed to be faster. But I was moving more ice than snow though. So I would love to push some powder with it to see how it speeds things up. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

nws says up to a half inch of ice thursday night.. i hope not!


----------



## Hannalie

kc2006;1251094 said:


> What are they saying for us up NE? All the local and weather channel saying rain then maybe an inch.


I checked the storm watch for akron and it says they are expecting anywhere between 5 and 9 inches. I think that the storm will be colder than forecasted like the last one and give us some snow. Accuweather has me at 2.7 in McDonald.


----------



## Young Pup

We were suppose to get to 40 something today. Never made it as of it. Temp is 31. I don't believe we will warm up on Thursday either. Time will tell and about an hour and a half from the first model run.


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1251298 said:


> We were suppose to get to 40 something today. Never made it as of it. Temp is 31. I don't believe we will warm up on Thursday either. Time will tell and about an hour and a half from the first model run.


With the last storm the temp was supposed to get to 41 when the temps were rising but it stopped at 33 and started to fall instead.


----------



## 496 BB

Could you imagine if we stayed right around 30*? They are calling for 1"-2" of rain. That would be ALOT of ice if that happened. Or ALOT of snow depending on ratios but even if it was a wet 5:1 that would still be 5"-10" of snow. Be like that wet crap we just pushed the other day. Had to eat my words on that pushing as I had to go out no sooner than I typed that....lol. Was fun pushing puddles though. Looked like some Tsunami waves.


----------



## cwby_ram

525Enterprises;1251212 said:


> Well someone make sure to post asap as soon as they know. I have been debating if I should buy wings for the straight blade or not. If we get more than three inches forcasted, I am going to buy a set. Anyone have em on a straight blade? Recommend them? The weather is making this decision, and any info would be good


I don't have any yet, but I was thinking about it. Everything I've heard has been good. Buddy of mine just got them and estimated a 20%-30% boost in productivity. If I'm still stuck with my straight blade next year, I'll have a set!

Nothing like waiting and not knowing what we're waiting for. I'm getting tired of messing with the ice, too.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1251387 said:


> Could you imagine if we stayed right around 30*? They are calling for 1"-2" of rain. That would be ALOT of ice if that happened. Or ALOT of snow depending on ratios but even if it was a wet 5:1 that would still be 5"-10" of snow. Be like that wet crap we just pushed the other day. Had to eat my words on that pushing as I had to go out no sooner than I typed that....lol. Was fun pushing puddles though. Looked like some Tsunami waves.


Huh no, I don't want to imagine that mess if it was ice


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1251482 said:


> Huh no, I don't want to imagine that mess if it was ice


My vote is snow. I'm done with ice for this year!


----------



## kc2006

525Enterprises;1251212 said:


> Well someone make sure to post asap as soon as they know. I have been debating if I should buy wings for the straight blade or not. If we get more than three inches forcasted, I am going to buy a set. Anyone have em on a straight blade? Recommend them? The weather is making this decision, and any info would be good


I have them on my 8' meyer, they speed things up alot, especially is smaller snows. In a 2" snow I can take a full blade width with no trail off. It cut alot of my places in half, a few because you can't furrow it over, it has to all be carried to one spot. The one plaza I have is almost 4 acres of pavement and on a 2-3" snow it cuts my time from 3 hrs to 1.75 hours. Well worth the money, they'll pay for themselves in one snow storm with the time they save.


----------



## cotter

Sorry guys, it is not going to snow. I put the plow back on the truck this evening. Saw Ch 10 say 6+" in Wapak/Bellefountaine area and that is too close for me, I have to work at the firehouse tomorrow and hate coming home with my pants down around my ankles. We only saw 32* today and the sun was out for an hour or so, nothing like what they prommised for the day @ 40* + and sunny all day. We did get a little melting/glazing of the ice though.

Chad


----------



## Young Pup

Oh yeah, I guess the sun was out for a little bit. I forgot about that. I am worried on the ice part. As of right now, I don't have any salt on the truck. but everything else is on it. At least I can go get some salt if needed though.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1251561 said:


> Oh yeah, I guess the sun was out for a little bit. I forgot about that. I am worried on the ice part. As of right now, I don't have any salt on the truck. but everything else is on it. At least I can go get some salt if needed though.


I was just thinking about whether or not I should go get some more in the morning. Got enough on the truck for a "normal" event, but not for a bunch of ice.


----------



## muffy189

i have had wings on all my plows and love them would love to buy a western wideout plow.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1251569 said:


> I was just thinking about whether or not I should go get some more in the morning. Got enough on the truck for a "normal" event, but not for a bunch of ice.


We got it, I just need to go get it and load it. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Guess I'll decide by morning if I'm going to get more. I hate to let it sit in the truck in the rain.


----------



## Young Pup

Can always cover it with a tarp.


----------



## KevinClark

Any word what the Youngstown Warren area is looking at?


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1251582 said:


> Can always cover it with a tarp.


That's probably what I'll do. I started putting in the shed and found one of those black plastic bag cover things from a while back, so it's under that. Should work for now.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1251583 said:


> Any word what the Youngstown Warren area is looking at?


The better model run is starting right now. Will give an update in a bit.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1251590 said:


> That's probably what I'll do. I started putting in the shed and found one of those black plastic bag cover things from a while back, so it's under that. Should work for now.


I have the same bag that I just keep reusing. It will be fine.


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1251595 said:


> The better model run is starting right now. Will give an update in a bit.


Thanks! I have not heard of anything coming to this point!


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1251600 said:


> Thanks! I have not heard of anything coming to this point!


Looking like rain to snow for you guys up there too. Snow starting sometime Friday morning by looking at the models.


----------



## KevinClark

Any ideas on amount of snow fall?


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1251618 said:


> Any ideas on amount of snow fall?


I don't have access to the text information. Maybe someone over on skyeye will post that up. If they do I will let you know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hey jp any new maps over there, I've been too busy to get on there yet this month!


----------



## cotter

Intellicast does not look promising at the moment. Indianapolis looks like it is geting hammered with rain. Fast moving, thin band but heavy. Temp back rising again @ 29* up 1* in the last hour and a half. As long as it is not ice I'll be happy.

Chad


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1251646 said:


> Hey jp any new maps over there, I've been too busy to get on there yet this month!


Travis it is quite over there. You should be in a good spot up there though. No maps out either.

Our snow down here will come on Friday here. We might start out as a little freezing rain over night to heavy rain to snow at some point.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Freezing rain here in delphos now.


----------



## Young Pup

cotter;1251648 said:


> Intellicast does not look promising at the moment. Indianapolis looks like it is geting hammered with rain. Fast moving, thin band but heavy. Temp back rising again @ 29* up 1* in the last hour and a half. As long as it is not ice I'll be happy.
> 
> Chad


yep I noitced the temp going up. That is fine, I absolutely hate the ice. I think I will go to bed so I can get up about 4 and check things out.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1251654 said:


> Freezing rain here in delphos now.


!#$#$!$#[email protected]#$!#! you can keep that. That might reach us here, I hope not.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;1251656 said:


> !#$#$!$#[email protected]#$!#! you can keep that. That might reach us here, I hope not.


I don't want that ****! All i can say is pushing a push spreader on ice sucks!


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1251658 said:


> I don't want that ****! All i can say is pushing a push spreader on ice sucks!


You got that right! Guess I'd better get up early and check too. Marion, Morrow, and Knox counties, along with the rest north and east of them under a winter weather advisory for freezing rain until 7 am. Gonna get awfully close to us down here.:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1251660 said:


> You got that right! Guess I'd better get up early and check too. Marion, Morrow, and Knox counties, along with the rest north and east of them under a winter weather advisory for freezing rain until 7 am. Gonna get awfully close to us down here.:realmad:


i just saw that too. Time for some sleep. UGH I hate ICE.


----------



## cotter

The ice is heading towards Cbus fast here, looks like it is in Marysville now. It will make for a busy morning since the sun makes Ohioans forget how to drive in the winter.
Chad


----------



## loudcav

I just hope if it is ice it dosent take the power out again if it dose as soon as Ive got enough cash Ill be down at JD picking up that 15kw porta unit and wireing the house so it can power my heat, well, hot water, stove, and a few lights and TVs that last go round sucked power was out from tuesday night till thursday afternoon


----------



## Hannalie

This map puts me right on the line of 6 to 12. I know everyone can see the map at accuweather but I though I would post it anyway. If the temps can stay down the lines may shift a little further south so who knows.


----------



## KevinClark

Does anyone have any idea a round about time we will start to see this in the NE


----------



## Hannalie

KevinClark;1252114 said:


> Does anyone have any idea a round about time we will start to see this in the NE


The warning just came out for Trumbull and it says that precip should become all snow by midnight. Then it stated that between 5am and 10am the snow would be at its heaviest. They said to expect snowfall rates of up to 2 inches per hour. Overall estimated accumulations are set between 6 and 9 inches with some areas receiving a foot.


----------



## cwby_ram

For the amount of rain they were calling for down here, it's been a pretty quiet day.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I think i just wrote my best college paper yet. For once i didn't have to bull crap anything. I wrote a paper on the different types of winter weather, i figured thats all i was thinking about so it made it easy lol.


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1252248 said:


> I think i just wrote my best college paper yet. For once i didn't have to bull crap anything. I wrote a paper on the different types of winter weather, i figured thats all i was thinking about so it made it easy lol.


I don't think I ever managed to write a college paper without BS. Good work!


----------



## cwby_ram

Just got a winter weather advisory here for delaware county. In affect from 7 tonight until 11 am tomorrow. Rain changing to snow after midnight, possibly mixed with sleet/freezing rain overnight, as temps fall. Looks like a possible 3-6 inches here by noon tomorrow.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well, I seen everything forcasted now from 1/2 inch of ice and an inch of snow, 1 to three inches of snow, and now 3 to 5 inches with flooding. I predict sunshine and cloudy, with either precipitation or none. There. Now I am a forcaster too.....lol


----------



## cwby_ram

525Enterprises;1252302 said:


> Well, I seen everything forcasted now from 1/2 inch of ice and an inch of snow, 1 to three inches of snow, and now 3 to 5 inches with flooding. I predict sunshine and cloudy, with either precipitation or none. There. Now I am a forcaster too.....lol


Kinda like deja vu, huh? Seems like every event this month has had the whole range of forecasts.


----------



## Young Pup

Holy cow I have a headache. Been looking at models and posts and everything for this storm. Nw Ohio gets clobbered, Ne Ohio looks to be getting a hit good. Down closer to CMH it seems like it is changing every few minutes. 

One thing is we are colder once again then forecasted. Tempatures are dropping along with the dew points. All I can say is that it will be interesting.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1252254 said:


> Just got a winter weather advisory here for delaware county. In affect from 7 tonight until 11 am tomorrow. Rain changing to snow after midnight, possibly mixed with sleet/freezing rain overnight, as temps fall. Looks like a possible 3-6 inches here by noon tomorrow.


I won't be surprised to see Franklin county get that too. Just saw some numbers that has us getting a moderate event of snow too.

The official forecast:

rain,freezing rain,sleet,graupel,hail and then snow. Oh yeah windy too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Sounds good to me (minus the wind). The farthest south I go is just south of westerville. So if Franklin gets it too, that'll be good. Just walked outside and thought it felt a little chillier. 
After this month, the forecasters won't have anything on us!

(also minus everything leading up to the snow)


----------



## 'Rude Dog

*weather underground says 1" or less in T county...*

Weather underground says 1" of total snow accum. on Friday Morning- we're under a flood warning , with an expected rainfall of 1 to 11/2 inches- if that was snow, , at a conservative figure of 1" rainfall= 8" snow, could be a foot- but then, again , I live and plow in the sahara desert of snowfall in the state of Ohio, T-COUNTY... as a side note, the 7" snow earlier this week gave me a chance to really try out the '89 k2500- plenty of power !!!


----------



## loudcav

looks like Ill have to tie up the wires on the 2305 untill I get the other harness I need gotta move snow somehow


----------



## JohnRoscoe

34 degrees already here at 8:30 in Marysville(30 miles NW of Columbus). Not too far from freezing!


----------



## [email protected]

JohnRoscoe;1252615 said:


> 34 degrees already here at 8:30 in Marysville(30 miles NW of Columbus). Not too far from freezing!


Yea the temps are supposed to drop so this is going to get very interesting as the night progresses.


----------



## KevinClark

Weather looks like its going to make for a fun time for all of us....


----------



## cwby_ram

Last I looked it was about 35* in Sunbury, rain closing in. You're right, this'll get interesting.


----------



## Hannalie

31 in the Younstown/Warren area. Had a little freezing rain. Give me a foot of snow.


----------



## chevyman51

Woo who 39* and raining here yeah for the 2-3inches of rain we are supposed to get.


----------



## [email protected]

and now.....we wait.....


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1252682 said:


> and now.....we wait.....


Lot of that going on this month. Little light drizzle here now.


----------



## kc2006

I'm totally fine with 6", I get to raise my rates, it's not too hard on the truck, and doesn't take a whole lot more time than 2". 

Last years 18-24" ruined heavy snows for me, that sucked hardcore.


----------



## KevinClark

Nothing going on here at the moment.... But that can change real quick in Ohio. It was a light mist not to long ago.


----------



## cwby_ram

Radar is looking pretty gnarly.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Still nothing here in marion. Radar shows we should already be slammed but only a drizzle for about 5 min.


----------



## needmoresnow

31 in marion right now !!


----------



## KevinClark

32 in Youngstown right now.


----------



## [email protected]

36 in Grove City right now.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1252741 said:


> 36 in Grove City right now.


Sitting at 33 in Grandview. Woo Hoo, could we see:


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1252751 said:


> Sitting at 33 in Grandview. Woo Hoo, could we see:


"Will it ever stop, I don't know.."


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1252751 said:


> Sitting at 33 in Grandview. Woo Hoo, could we see:


Me and my wife were dying when I opened the hyperlink!! That made my night lmao:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## kc2006

I just watched a video on accuweather and they're still playing it off as this storm won't do much, they're saying mostly rain until mid day tomorrow. And snow only up north more. Then they said a really bad rain storm coming in on sunday causing snow melt and flooding. Should be interesting.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1252759 said:


> "Will it ever stop, I don't know.."


Doubt it. lol



KevinClark;1252762 said:


> Me and my wife were dying when I opened the hyperlink!! That made my night lmao:redbouncepurplebou


Glad I could help. lol


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1252771 said:


> I just watched a video on accuweather and they're still playing it off as this storm won't do much, they're saying mostly rain until mid day tomorrow. And snow only up north more. Then they said a really bad rain storm coming in on sunday causing snow melt and flooding. Should be interesting.


Hmnn. Wonder what they see. You should be mostly snow up there.

As for Sunday I saw that too on the models. Should be interesting to say the list.


----------



## cwby_ram

Anyone watching the radar? Looks like the storm just kinda stopped moving. It would appear that Cinci's getting pounded with rain.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Sleeting here now, sure starting to look like a busted forecast, temps are way lower than anyone called for.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1252823 said:


> Sleeting here now, sure starting to look like a busted forecast, temps are way lower than anyone called for.


Did you post that on Skyeye?


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Young Pup;1252826 said:


> Did you post that on Skyeye?


nope, good idea


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1252832 said:


> nope, good idea


I see that you did. Good.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Well, we've got about 1/4" of ice/sleet/rain on the driveway. Time to give up the watch and get some sleep. Going to be a good day tomorrow!

Be safe all-


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1252852 said:


> Well, we've got about 1/4" of ice/sleet/rain on the driveway. Time to give up the watch and get some sleep. Going to be a good day tomorrow!
> 
> Be safe all-


Nice I am heading to bed in a few minutes. Be safe as well.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1252859 said:


> Nice I am heading to bed in a few minutes. Be safe as well.


I guess I ought to get a little sleep too. Doesn't look like there will be much to do until morning anyhow.


----------



## loudcav

32.5 here in London and its still pouring looks like it might turn into another ice storm


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1252862 said:


> I guess I ought to get a little sleep too. Doesn't look like there will be much to do until morning anyhow.


I am getting up in aabout 3 hours. This is to close to not to get up. Temp here imby is 31.4


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1252869 said:


> I am getting up in aabout 3 hours. This is to close to not to get up. Temp here imby is 31.4


Yeah me too. Starting to get a little slushy ice on the truck.


----------



## KevinClark

I agree its time to get some sleep. Goodnight to all and be safe tomorrow.


----------



## D&E

Absolutely no precipitation here in Akron. Sitting pretty at 32º. I've heard all kinds of forecasts. Gonna catch a few Zzz's while I can and check it at 4.


----------



## Young Pup

Should be an advisory:

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
1154 PM EST THU FEB 24 2011

INZ050-OHZ053>056-060>062-250700-
WAYNE-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA
1154 PM EST THU FEB 24 2011

...WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION OVERNIGHT...

AS TEMPERATURES COOL TO NEAR OR SLIGHTLY BELOW FREEZING DURING THE
OVERNIGHT HOURS ALONG THE INTERSTATE 70 CORRIDOR...RAIN WILL
TRANSITION OVER TO A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW. WITH
HEAVY PRECIPITATION RATES...THIS FROZEN PRECIPITATION MAY
ACCUMULATE QUICKLY ON UNTREATED ROADS AND SIDEWALKS. USE CAUTION
IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUT TONIGHT.

$


----------



## loudcav

thats nice Im like a mile from I-70 if your going straight there the wind is kicking up too and the temps are slowly droping to freezing


----------



## [email protected]

loudcav;1252910 said:


> thats nice Im like a mile from I-70 if your going straight there the wind is kicking up too and the temps are slowly droping to freezing


Yup I'm right off Georgesville Rd and i270 and it's getting cold here, and windy.....gotta get some sleep though. Be safe all, and GOD I HOPE YOU GIVE US SNOW!!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just rain so far here south of dayton, but seems to be changing to sleet and going to be snow withing an hour. Now weatherbug is saying 1-2 inches of snow, sure hope so! payup


----------



## cwby_ram

Got up a bit ago to check things out. Wind has picked up a lot. Little ice accum. on the trees, but sidewalks weren't really slick at that point. Looked like a little snow coming down a minute ago, but I'm gonna walk out and check here in a minute.


----------



## Mike_13

Been up since 2 here. We only have about an inch or so as of now, but the wind is picking up. So much for the 3 to 5 they were calling for overnight.


----------



## cwby_ram

A little crusty snow, like a dusting on top, but it's falling as a light drizzle of rain again here.


----------



## DScapes

Mostly rain here on the north side of 270, just turned into a slight sleet mix within the last hour, any product going down will just wash away at this point, looks like sleep for another hour or two sounds grrreat


----------



## cwby_ram

DScapes;1252959 said:


> Mostly rain here on the north side of 270, just turned into a slight sleet mix within the last hour, any product going down will just wash away at this point, looks like sleep for another hour or two sounds grrreat


That's kinda what I was thinking. Didn't seem terribly slick on my walks anyway.


----------



## kashman

5in of snow on the ground now with more 2 come. you dont get any closer 2 the lake then me its my backyard


----------



## DScapes

I would love to see 5in of snow out there right now. Each day that goes by my blade gets deeper and deeper into my garage... Can't remember the last time I even pushed anything, been all salt salt salt, shots shots shots! Or however that song goes


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

I might go north and lowball some of you guys out of a job :laughing:

Nothing but rain...tid bit of sleet in Dayton....and now we play the waiting game.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................payup

Snow?!


----------



## cwby_ram

Waiting here too. Nothing going on out there at the moment. Might be able to go salt, but as soon as I do, it'll start raining again.:realmad:


----------



## DScapes

On my way out now, sleet is comin down good, enough layer down to justify a salt!


----------



## DScapes

Looks like snow is here to stay through 11:30am... Could end up getting 2-3 inches north of Ackerman/North Broad! One salting down, hopefully a push and salt left for later today. stay safe


----------



## cwby_ram

Haven't even left yet. Was gonna head out and salt a little, then the snow started. Figured there wasn't much point here. Once we a couple inches I'll go push some drive lanes. Gotta be getting close to two inches here soon.


----------



## NickT

Hannalie;1252014 said:


> This map puts me right on the line of 6 to 12. I know everyone can see the map at accuweather but I though I would post it anyway. If the temps can stay down the lines may shift a little further south so who knows.


Snowing like heck in stark county got to be over 6" by now


----------



## KevinClark

Got about 4-6 out here. Already done and back home. I'm thinking I may be back out this afternoon.


----------



## NickT

KevinClark;1253164 said:


> Got about 4-6 out here. Already done and back home. I'm thinking I may be back out this afternoon.


Where u located kevin?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Salted everything at least once, even got to plow some of the more northern places. Nice little storm except broke a brake line on the 98 lol always something


----------



## DScapes

I saw tons of lots plowed near downtown.... I wish I wasn't so good at what I do.. I salted my lots at 5am and the lots were dry when I went back to cleanup :0. I was gettin excited to push a few lots when I saw other lots being pushed nearby! Shoulda waited to do anything and charged for a push and salt!!

I do have one more to check north on 23, Im hoping theres better luck up that way... No salt and they want me to wait till they close.. At least I'll get one to push! (hopefully)


----------



## 496 BB

Went out at 7:45am. Pushed around some water and slush just like Monday. Got done around 1:30pm.


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;1253374 said:


> I saw tons of lots plowed near downtown.... I wish I wasn't so good at what I do.. I salted my lots at 5am and the lots were dry when I went back to cleanup :0. I was gettin excited to push a few lots when I saw other lots being pushed nearby! Shoulda waited to do anything and charged for a push and salt!!
> 
> I do have one more to check north on 23, Im hoping theres better luck up that way... No salt and they want me to wait till they close.. At least I'll get one to push! (hopefully)


You should get a push in up there. Did one in plain city it had about 6 inches of heavy wet slop on it. Push a couple of others but mostly salt this am. Looked out the window a t 6:15 and it was barely doing anything. Looked back out at 6:45 and the street was covered. lol


----------



## needmoresnow

we had about 6 inches or so by morning and it was a slow clean up about 13 hours of plowing , BUT I AM NOT COMPLAINING ! lol I wish their was another one coming


----------



## [email protected]

needmoresnow;1253417 said:


> we had about 6 inches or so by morning and it was a slow clean up about 13 hours of plowing , BUT I AM NOT COMPLAINING ! lol I wish their was another one coming


There is another one coming, on or around March 5-6. Looking to be pretty good with low pressure comic down and temps staying down aswell.

I went out at 7am to Sunbury to plow one of my big lots, what normally take about 4 hrs to plow took me 6 hrs. The snow was so heavy I had to push it a bunch of directions! At one point (on my diesel) I was pushing this pile so hard my truck was burning the tires off. I hated that kind of snow.


----------



## 496 BB

All I got to say is I NEED WINGS


----------



## tsut

*Wet, but easy*

Western Medina Co. Two pushes (7:00 am and noon) about 4" each. Lots of wind early; probably repushed a lot of the first load... Love the blacktop drive as it cleans up like I used salt! Wish the county would have cleaned the road as well as I did on my own drive!


----------



## kashman

DaytonBioLawns;1252968 said:


> I might go north and lowball some of you guys out of a job :laughing:
> 
> Nothing but rain...tid bit of sleet in Dayton....and now we play the waiting game.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................payup
> 
> Snow?!


please do please


----------



## DScapes

496 BB;1253481 said:


> All I got to say is I NEED WINGS


++1 to that comment.

I told myself I was going to get some before this season started, then I contemplated upgrading my 7.5 standard duty boss, to a 8ft heavy duty, then my f'in salt spreader was stolen, and ins gave me **** about not being covered since its not "attached" to the truck, bs...

and here I stand with no wings and a standard duty plow still.. haha

I've always questioned the reliability of wings on my standard duty boss. I'm afraid that when the plow trips, that the corners of the wings will dig into the ground further since if the unit tilts forward, those will be the only 2 points touching the ground?, causing them to break/bend/have weird wear patterns...? And no, i'm not getting PRO wings, because every set i've seen turn a 7.5 straight blade into a 8.5 straight blade.... never seen a set of pro wings that actually have an angle... ha

Anyone put boss wings on a standard duty and have success or should I upgrade to the heavy duty before I think about wings?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kashman;1253520 said:


> please do please


nahh no lowballing here. I had enough problems with my own lots. A renter nailed a raised island/bed in our parking lot and tried to blame me for it. I pulled his paint off of the block and matched to to damage he tried to hide on his car.......

So it has been one heck of a day so far. We got to throw some salt and I plowed a couple that were north. It is all melted anyways now lol.

How did you northern boys do?


----------



## DScapes

tsut;1253509 said:


> . *Lots of wind early; probably repushed a lot of the first load*... Love the blacktop drive as it cleans up like I used salt! Wish the county would have cleaned the road as well as I did on my own drive!


I can tell you here in central OH, of the limited amount of pushing I did, wind wasn't touching any of that hard pack after I moved it, it was so wet and heavy! haha...

I always love the look of a pushed lot with perfect wedges on the edges from the exact contour of the moldboard!


----------



## [email protected]

I have a Boss Standard Duty 7' 6" and I'm going to buy the Boss wings for it. Ull be fine, dont upgrade....thats why Boss sells them LOL


----------



## kashman

DaytonBioLawns;1253543 said:


> nahh no lowballing here. I had enough problems with my own lots. A renter nailed a raised island/bed in our parking lot and tried to blame me for it. I pulled his paint off of the block and matched to to damage he tried to hide on his car.......
> 
> So it has been one heck of a day so far. We got to throw some salt and I plowed a couple that were north. It is all melted anyways now lol.
> 
> How did you northern boys do?


we did a lot long azz day with more 2 go


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kashman;1253556 said:


> we did a lot long azz day with more 2 go


amen to that....well..... I'm done now cause it got warm and melted down here lol.

Right now I'm breaking in the couch and chowing down (finally).... Since I worked hard I treated myself to some Chipotle.

Anyone got a special ritual food for plowing? Mine is chipotle when I finally finish (never before though! I tried that once and it wasn't pretty halfway through the route)


----------



## DScapes

Normally a couple apples and a gallon of water. Nothing like puking out the door while plowing, first couple times I realized I get some crazy motion sickness from the forward/reverse...


----------



## D&E

DaytonBioLawns;1253599 said:


> amen to that....well..... I'm done now cause it got warm and melted down here lol.
> 
> Right now I'm breaking in the couch and chowing down (finally).... Since I worked hard I treated myself to some Chipotle.
> 
> Anyone got a special ritual food for plowing? Mine is chipotle when I finally finish (never before though! I tried that once and it wasn't pretty halfway through the route)


I have the same ritual. I have a Chipotle right next door to my apartment.

Man this storm was pretty nasty up here in Akron and Kent. Total white-out for a while. The snow was just like how I like my women, wet and heavy! :laughing: Today was definitely a day I'm glad that I have a diesel. Nothing like roasting all 4 tires trying to push a pile. Got in a good 13 hour run.

Hope everyone did well. For me, it's Miller time!


----------



## cwby_ram

Good day here, pushed everything. Only salted the ones that I got to around dusk. Gonna go back out in the am to see about any refreeze. This stuff was heavy and wet! Spun the back tires a couple times, but mostly was able to keep in it 2wd. Just waited for the white-out to end, left the house around 11 am. Only measured about 3" at the most around here. Last couple I did woulda melted by themselves if there'd been a little more daylight.

Anthony - what do you do in Sunbury? We should meet up sometime.


----------



## KevinClark

A kind of off topic question for everyone...... What are your average, normal trigger depths for your commercial parking lots?


----------



## cwby_ram

KevinClark;1253776 said:


> A kind of off topic question for everyone...... What are your average, normal trigger depths for your commercial parking lots?


2" for ours. I've been cheating it back with the ice under it the last couple times though.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

whatever i determine. we take liability so we decide


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

My uneducated guess... we just saw our last snow fall for the year.


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1254125 said:


> My uneducated guess... we just saw our last snow fall for the year.


I hope not.


----------



## Scottscape

Elwer Lawn Care;1254125 said:


> My uneducated guess... we just saw our last snow fall for the year.


I think so too with 40's,50's and 60's next week. Last event last year was Feb. 21'st


----------



## cwby_ram

Scottscape;1254178 said:


> I think so too with 40's,50's and 60's next week. Last event last year was Feb. 21'st


I had to double check that. Just looked at my records, and I guess you're right. Our last event was the 27th. Maybe this is it. I don't think we had a storm of more than 4" this season.


----------



## dlcequip

It would be nice to get one more.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't think we are done quite yet. We still got some snow left in us. But will we get a big one or a couple of small events, time will tell. I think the cold is going to hang tough and when we get a system to come up from the south we will get some snow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1254353 said:


> I don't think we are done quite yet. We still got some snow left in us. But will we get a big one or a couple of small events, time will tell. I think the cold is going to hang tough and when we get a system to come up from the south we will get some snow.


I'm not sure which I'd prefer. Guess I'll take whatever we can get. Like I have a say in the matter, anyhow.


----------



## PlowTeam5

If you guys want more snow just let me know. I will go ahead and take all the plows and spreaders and tuck them away in the shop and put the boat in front of them for easy access to get it to the lake.


----------



## KevinClark

PlowTeam5;1254380 said:


> If you guys want more snow just let me know. I will go ahead and take all the plows and spreaders and tuck them away in the shop and put the boat in front of them for easy access to get it to the lake.


I love that idea... You go with your bad self. I think I might want this to end so I can train my new waterfowl dog. We just purchased an AKC black lab from the breeder Thurs. She's 10 weeks old and I KNOW she's ready to fetch some birds!!!! :redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## NickT

Had a good day in canton my residential route which normaly takes 2 hours took 7 the storage facility I do took 8 I made some money though since I'm a sub for those accounts one more good snow I think


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1254380 said:


> If you guys want more snow just let me know. I will go ahead and take all the plows and spreaders and tuck them away in the shop and put the boat in front of them for easy access to get it to the lake.


God I cant wait to wakeboard this season! But I gotta start wesport first


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Nothing like a thunderstorm in the dead of winter!


----------



## BruceK

Power flickered here several times overnight. With all that wind, tornado watches and thunder we only picked up .2" of rain. Working on my last (I think) set of snow invoices.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1256131 said:


> Power flickered here several times overnight. With all that wind, tornado watches and thunder we only picked up .2" of rain. Working on my last (I think) set of snow invoices.


Getting ready to do invoices myself. I don't know how much rain we got, but it sounded nasty about 5 this morning. The truck is cleaner now than it was last time I washed it!


----------



## muffy189

now lets not get ahead of ourselves here gentlemen we still have all of march yet and i know it looks like next week we may get some snow, well at least i hope so monday is my birthday so i need a good snow for that anyhow. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1256244 said:


> now lets not get ahead of ourselves here gentlemen we still have all of march yet and i know it looks like next week we may get some snow, well at least i hope so monday is my birthday so i need a good snow for that anyhow. lol


I'm with ya, man. Leaving all my stuff hooked up til the bitter end! I'm still expecting one more at least. I hope.


----------



## muffy189

im unhooking mine tonight but my big truck also goes into the garage tomorrow so i kinda have too and i think ill unhook the small truck also. when i was younger dad always told me that if i unhook the plows its bound to snow just to piss us off and make us hook um back up. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

I'll let you do it so I don't have to. I haven't been driving the plow truck much if it isn't snowing, here lately.


----------



## muffy189

lol ok i will.what part of ohio are you in?


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1256293 said:


> lol ok i will.what part of ohio are you in?


Centerburg/Sunbury, just a little north of columbus


----------



## kashman

its ohio it could snow any time of the year


----------



## NickT

kashman;1256325 said:


> its ohio it could snow any time of the year


Right u are chance of snow 2 nite for stark county


----------



## KevinClark

Nothing like getting 4 feet of water in my house in the dead of winter and no furnace or water heater..... Damn it I cant plow all this water. lol


----------



## tsut

*Plowing melted snow...*



KevinClark;1256486 said:


> Nothing like getting 4 feet of water in my house in the dead of winter and no furnace or water heater..... Damn it I cant plow all this water. lol


Well, I saw a guy this morning clearing path to get thru flooded road using his 7.5' straight blade. Was _only_ about 2' deep though. Nice rooster tails!

Unhooked mine tonight. Figured I needed practice. It took about 45 seconds this time. For those that think the Dogg lifts are POSs, they don't have to be!


----------



## muffy189

ya i saw on the news tonight about all the flooding around youngstown


----------



## muffy189

sorry to hear about that i had only little streams through mine


----------



## KevinClark

We have the restoration company here now. They got here at 9pm. Took everything out for us, now we got to go through it all. We have furnace company coming tomorrow to evaluate the fact that our furnace and hot water tank are gone. Then begins the waiting list to get them installed. So its going to be a long few days and nights with no heat!


----------



## muffy189

will your insurance cover that stuff


----------



## KevinClark

Yeah, everything is covered. They will pay for the restoration company, furnace, and hot water tank. I have a $1,000 deductible but, they count your personal time working and your own equipment as a cost and take it off the deductible so I really wont pay anything. Its just the big pain in the *** of dealing with it all. It could have bent worst I'm sure. Thanks for all that cared!


----------



## cwby_ram

KevinClark;1256761 said:


> Yeah, everything is covered. They will pay for the restoration company, furnace, and hot water tank. I have a $1,000 deductible but, they count your personal time working and your own equipment as a cost and take it off the deductible so I really wont pay anything. Its just the big pain in the *** of dealing with it all. It could have bent worst I'm sure. Thanks for all that cared!


That sucks, man. It's nice that they count your time and equipment. Sounds like you've got the right attitude. Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1256761 said:


> Yeah, everything is covered. They will pay for the restoration company, furnace, and hot water tank. I have a $1,000 deductible but, they count your personal time working and your own equipment as a cost and take it off the deductible so I really wont pay anything. Its just the big pain in the *** of dealing with it all. It could have bent worst I'm sure. Thanks for all that cared!


Sorry to hear about this. Glad the insurance company is stepping up to make it right for you. Good luck and hope things get back to normal asap.


----------



## 525Enterprises

You must have a partial finished basement min then. I haven't heard of any company's covering without flood insurance, and no one carries it without finished basement...lol. good luck with the water


----------



## KevinClark

No its not finished. And no I dont have flood insurance. They cover structure items only as long as you have atleast 1 sump pump and it failed, couldent keep up, or died.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Huh. Never heard of that.


----------



## 496 BB

1-2" showing up for early morning tomorrow.


----------



## NickT

496 BB;1260232 said:


> 1-2" showing up for early morning tomorrow.


I'm in stark co where r u?


----------



## BruceK

I'll be quite surprised if any of the snow predicted tonight accumulates on the pavement. It will take a little time to cool things down and we'll probably just see a grass event.


----------



## NickT

BruceK;1260289 said:


> I'll be quite surprised if any of the snow predicted tonight accumulates on the pavement. It will take a little time to cool things down and we'll probably just see a grass event.


Yeah usually with this much rain we don't get as much snow but it is ohio


----------



## 525Enterprises

It wouldn't surprise me if we get a foot. I put everything away. Pump light bar hoop is even overhead in garage. I prolly get caught with pants down and no socks on....lol


----------



## muffy189

theyre saying 2 to 4 inches here tonight to tomorrow last time they said that we got a foot


----------



## 525Enterprises

Who's they? Weatherbug has no accum. Accuweather has no accum. You guys looking someplace I am not?


----------



## muffy189

local channel out of youngstown and weather.com


----------



## NickT

Fox 8 is saying less than an inch


----------



## muffy189

noaa says 1 to 3 for my area


----------



## NickT

Yeah weather .com is saying. 2-4 tomorrow snow showers in the afternoon stark county


----------



## BruceK

Don't worry about having everything put away, just be grateful you have all that weight off your truck springs and she will be ready next time you need to mount up. And if it takes putting everything away to make the snow gods smile, then it was really worth it.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im not hooking anything up either. I dont see it sticking and if it does it will only be for a few hours.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1260289 said:


> I'll be quite surprised if any of the snow predicted tonight accumulates on the pavement. It will take a little time to cool things down and we'll probably just see a grass event.


Go to : http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/

Some road temps on the border of Oh/IN are in the mid 30's. Everything is off my truck too. I don't even have enough salt on hand right now either. Now I know it will snow


----------



## D&E

I just dropped my plow and unlocked my hubs last night. Go figure now they're calling for 1-4". I'm not really counting on it, though. It just seems like everything is too warm for any real accumulation. I hooked up the plow again just to be safe, but I'm not banking on it.


----------



## Young Pup

Radar shots:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/us_/radar.asp


----------



## cwby_ram

Guess I'll put the plow back on here in a bit. I never take it off until the season's over, but I decided to pull it off a day or two ago. I think I can just scrape by with the salt I have if we really get anything. We'll see. Didn't feel too cold last time I was out.


----------



## Burkartsplow

The temps up here in Cleveland just dropped 16 degrees in the last hour. That is pretty crazy.


----------



## muffy189

just changed forcast to 3 to 5 for ne ohio


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1260452 said:


> Guess I'll put the plow back on here in a bit. I never take it off until the season's over, but I decided to pull it off a day or two ago. I think I can just scrape by with the salt I have if we really get anything. We'll see. Didn't feel too cold last time I was out.


I just went down and put a skid of salt on the truck. I will wait to put the plow on though. WAtching the news now and will keep an eye on the radar, if need be the plow will be back on before 11pm. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1260464 said:


> The temps up here in Cleveland just dropped 16 degrees in the last hour. That is pretty crazy.


Wow, that is crazy.


----------



## herbert02

It better not snow again. I want to get the mowers going!!


----------



## Young Pup

Being in N/E Ohio you aren't you till the middle of April before your first cut?????


----------



## herbert02

Yeah I know but I got spring fever!! Im just looking forward to putting the plows away and getting the sthils ready for spring clean ups and spreading some mulch. We normally dont mow till the 2nd week in April.


----------



## BruceK

As of 7pm some reports of snow accumulating on the pavement near Toledo


----------



## NickT

Wow I see its 34 degrees in cleveland its 50 here in canton. Calling for w to 3 tonight 2 to 4 tomorrow


----------



## KevinClark

Every weather site that I track off of has a completely different forecast for us..... As normal who knows what we will end up with.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, I just wrestled the ol' Meyer back on. I hope we get something, that sucked.


----------



## NickT

Still haven't saddled up the plow just watched fox 8 weather they're not giving accumulation going to bed will be up at 4 am to check out good luck to all


----------



## muffy189

just got home from pittsburgh and checked weather now its 4to 6 went and put the spreader and plow on now off to bed for a few


----------



## BruceK

So did anyone get a push out of this or did you jinx it by putting your equipment on too early?


----------



## kashman

plowed all my stuff 3in


----------



## KevinClark

Didn't get any where near an amount to push up here in the Youngstown area. We got maybe 1/2". All that 2 minutes I did last night at 11pm to put my plow back on for NOTHING again. Hoping we get something though the day today............... Here's to hoping!


----------



## NickT

1/2 to 3/4in. needed plowed for salt to work heavy and wet slush under snow


----------



## muffy189

i pushed off my church lots and salted them thats it, guess i jinxed myself last night


----------



## Young Pup

No push here, not even a salt run.


----------



## cwby_ram

I jinxed myself, I think. Like JP said, no push, no salt, no nothing. Scraped a bunch of ice of the car so we could go to church, by the time we got there, everything looked dry already here. Guess I'll go spend another 10 minutes wrestling the plow back off, again. :realmad:


----------



## Kwise

Got about 1/2" in North Canton area. Pushed a little bit at one lot. Just salted another.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, plow is off again. Start work at the golf course again tomorrow, so I'll be using that truck for more daily driving now. I haven't had the blade on and off this much in the past two years.


----------



## chevyman51

Plow has been off been trying to get the mowers out of the shed but I can't even walk through the yard without sinking so there is no way in he!! I getting them out for a while.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got 3 here, pushed everything this morning.


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1261356 said:


> Plow has been off been trying to get the mowers out of the shed but I can't even walk through the yard without sinking so there is no way in he!! I getting them out for a while.


Got one of mine just about ready during the last warmup, couple more to go. Sounds like it might be awhile before you'll be able to get yours out!


----------



## Young Pup

Friday is looking interesting with snow showing up on last night;s model run and the today' s model. Be interestiing to see what some of the other models show later on today. Mainly looking to a I 70 and north snow. maybe a couple of inches at this point.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1263402 said:


> Friday is looking interesting with snow showing up on last night;s model run and the today' s model. Be interestiing to see what some of the other models show later on today. Mainly looking to a I 70 and north snow. maybe a couple of inches at this point.


Let's hope for another good one . I'm in stark county we are 3" below snowfall from last year. We re somewhere around 57" for the year


----------



## Burkartsplow

I just heard on the local news they are calling for "a slap in the face Thursday night through Friday for northern Ohio. Cold front coming through tomorrow night and slow moving system right now will meet up and drop a decent amount of snow. Lets see what happens?


----------



## kc2006

Local stations are saying 10" for tomorrow night here, yet weather channel and the rest say 1-3...we'll see


----------



## Young Pup

Here you N/E boys go, and who told you first about the snow: lol :laughing: I hope we get more down this way too, other than an inch or two. 

Winter Storm Watch 
Alert: .MORE WINTER WEATHER IS EXPECTED OVER EASTERN OHIO AND NORTHWEST 
PENNSYLVANIA BEGINNING THURSDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY 
EVENING. LOW PRESSURE THAT WILL MOVE INTO THE STATE TONIGHT WILL 
MOVE INTO NEW YORK STATE ON FRIDAY. AS THIS HAPPENS THE RAIN WILL 
CHANGE TO WET SNOW THURSDAY NIGHT AND THE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO 
DECREASE BY FRIDAY EVENING AS THE LOW CONTINUES MOVING NORTH. 

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH 
FRIDAY EVENING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH 
FRIDAY EVENING. 
RAIN WILL CHANGE TO WET SNOW THURSDAY NIGHT AND THEN THE SNOW WILL 
BEGIN TO TAPER OFF FRIDAY EVENING. LOCATIONS IN THE WATCH HAVE A 
POTENTIAL FOR 6 TO 10 INCHES OF WET SNOW WITH LOCALLY HIGHER 
AMOUNTS UP TO 12 INCHES ESPECIALLY CLOSE TO LAKE ERIE. THE TRACK 
AND SPEED OF THE LOW WILL DETERMINE EXACTLY WHICH LOCATIONS 
RECEIVE THE HEAVY SNOW. THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE FROM OHIO 
NORTHWARD THROUGH WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND WESTERN NEW YORK. IF 
THE TRACK CHANGES THIS WILL IMPACT THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS. 
Instructions: A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR THE LOCAL NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS. 
Target Area: Ashtabula Inland
Ashtabula Lakeshore
Cuyahoga
Geauga
Holmes
Lake
Lorain
Mahoning
Medina
Portage
Stark
Summit
Trumbull
Wayne


----------



## NickT

Bring it on


----------



## chevyman51

cwby_ram;1261390 said:


> Got one of mine just about ready during the last warmup, couple more to go. Sounds like it might be awhile before you'll be able to get yours out!


Yeah I will have to take a picture of the side yard that is starting to look like a pond when it quits raining.


----------



## DScapes

2 to TEN (10) inches of snow for central Ohio?? Really gym g, you're ranging 2-10!! Haha... Jeesh


----------



## DScapes

I will stay inside if 10 inches of wet heavy falls, I don't like moving concrete snowballs and I'd rather not have to purchase a new plow this year!!


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;1263745 said:


> 2 to TEN (10) inches of snow for central Ohio?? Really gym g, you're ranging 2-10!! Haha... Jeesh


Right now he is calling for 2 inches here in Columbus and 10 inches around Zanesville. I hope the cold air gets in here quicker and we get more. Be a good way to end the season.


----------



## muffy189

im leaving the plow off till it actually gets here this time im not wanting to jinx myself again. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1263999 said:


> im leaving the plow off till it actually gets here this time im not wanting to jinx myself again. lol


Me too. Not touching mine until there is snow on the ground!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1264026 said:


> Me too. Not touching mine until there is snow on the ground!


Plow is off my truck, but the skid of salt I put on it on Saturday is still on there. The late night models still showing snow. Especially n/e Ohio getting quite a bit. Columbus still looks to be in the 2 inch range maybe a little bit more.


----------



## KevinClark

Keep us guys here in the Youngstown area updated JP! I trust you way more than the guys that get paid the big bucks!!!! Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1264041 said:


> Keep us guys here in the Youngstown area updated JP! I trust you way more than the guys that get paid the big bucks!!!! Thanks for all of your help.


First main model run of the noon models still showing some good snow for you guys. I have not seen the raw text numbers yet, but I say 6 to 10 is not of the question for you guys.


----------



## ram4x443015

i hope columbus geta good one this time we have not had a good one this year but its better then nothing so i will take it


----------



## kc2006

I gotta go fix my pump, it was pee'ing fluid the last storm. And go figure one of my wisdom teeth just like exploded, so looks like I won't be getting that taken care of till next week cus of the snow. YAY


----------



## 525Enterprises

These s is rediculous. Everything is put up. What's the snow fall expected for marion area? When is this supposed to strt? Should I be running out to the shop to dig stuff out?


----------



## NickT

525Enterprises;1264472 said:


> These s is rediculous. Everything is put up. What's the snow fall expected for marion area? When is this supposed to strt? Should I be running out to the shop to dig stuff out?


Yes ,run like hell


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1264472 said:


> These s is rediculous. Everything is put up. What's the snow fall expected for marion area? When is this supposed to strt? Should I be running out to the shop to dig stuff out?


I would say yes. Snowing here in Columbus now. I think we will get more than what is being forecasted by some. Just my thoughts. N/E Ohio I still say 6 to 10 up there.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1264232 said:


> I gotta go fix my pump, it was pee'ing fluid the last storm. And go figure one of my wisdom teeth just like exploded, so looks like I won't be getting that taken care of till next week cus of the snow. YAY


Hope you got the pump fixed and some pain killers for the tooth.


----------



## NickT

Snowing in c bus already?
I heqrd chewing tobacco helps with a toothache


----------



## loudcav

Ive got a decent bit of snow on the grass but since its really too warm to snow it all melted on contact on the pavement


----------



## KevinClark

Just started here in Youngstown. Its the wet big stuff so far. Nothing is sticking just yet. I'm happy for snow and NO MORE rain..... We almost flooded again today and I just got the clean up finally finished on Tuesday!


----------



## 496 BB

Looks like I will be setting this one out.....sick as a dog and can hardly get out of bed. Glad Im a sub for the time being.


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1264551 said:


> Snowing in c bus already?
> I heqrd chewing tobacco helps with a toothache


Yep, sure is.


----------



## Mike S

Ready for one last good run JP? Maybe we will come up again! LOL!!!! Ive got 12 ton at the shop that needs to go bye bye!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I am ready Mike. I hope I don't see you that means someone's truck broke down. lol j/k Snowing over here, but not much sticking yet. Temp is at freezing right now.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just started snowing here in Cleveland about 20 mins ago. Sticking to grass, vehicles and my back porch. Heading to bed. Have a good one guys.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1264540 said:


> Hope you got the pump fixed and some pain killers for the tooth.


Pumps good to go, an oring was bad on the one valve and put teflon tape on the one 90 degree fitting. And my tooth isn't hurting (yet), I hope it doesn't start either! I go tuesday to get 2 wisdom teeth yanked. BLAH.

I'm wondering how much we'll actually get here, the ground temps are up pretty good, and tomorrow is gunna be 36. I hate the wet heavy crap.


----------



## Burkartsplow

ground temp is 33 to 34 here. the nice thing is I dont have to use as much salt on the accounts as it scrapes real nice. less material use to get 100% ice melt but still get to charge full price.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Been snowing here in marion. Grass is white. Temp hovering at freezing. I made the decision to NOT PUT THE PLOW ON. I think its to wet and warm for us to see anything on the lots. I may be wrong, guess I will know in about seven hours


----------



## NickT

Just started snowing here in the HOF city . Good luck fellas


----------



## D&E

I've heard so may different forecasts that I don't know what to think. I've heard 8-12, 4-6- 1-3, so really who knows. I've got the blade on and the block heater plugged in. It's been snowing here since about 9, but there isn't any accumulation. I think ground temps are just too warm, but we'll see. 

The guy I sub for thinks that this is the blizzard of the century. Time will tell. I'm going to bed. Catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

not sticking here yet in north canton either....weather.com is saying one inch max through 5 a.m. it looks like the storm has lost intensity on the radar too.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Light dusting finally on roads and lots here in south dayton, hopefully it will keep snowing for another hour or two then salt run!!


----------



## 525Enterprises

I was praying that just ONE TIME this year that the forcasters would get a storm right. They have completely missed every single stinking one.


----------



## Kwise

525Enterprises;1265111 said:


> I was praying that just ONE TIME this year that the forcasters would get a storm right. They have completely missed every single stinking one.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know what you mean. I bought a pallet of salt when I wouldn't have had to. Now I get to sit on it for a year.


----------



## Kwise

MahonLawnCare;1264875 said:


> not sticking here yet in north canton either....weather.com is saying one inch max through 5 a.m. it looks like the storm has lost intensity on the radar too.


Hey Mahon what do you do in the North Canton area? I got the Sheetz on Applegrove maybe I've seen you stop in.


----------



## chevyman51

I went to the bar when it started snowing here because I knew it would not stick to the roads. You can't even tell it snowed here.


----------



## kc2006

We got a good 4-6" of heavy wet crap. Really sucked because it was so heavy and wouldn't roll off the blade, it just made HUGE clumps. Got everything cleaned off, they're still saying we should see 3-5 more this evening but it's so warm that things are staying melted off so far.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Kwise;1265121 said:


> Hey Mahon what do you do in the North Canton area? I got the Sheetz on Applegrove maybe I've seen you stop in.


I'll never tell!


----------



## muffy189

weatherman missed this one again


----------



## cwby_ram

We got nothing here. Hooked up the blade again for NOTHING.


----------



## muffy189

did u hook it up early


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1265448 said:


> did u hook it up early


Yup, said I wouldn't, but I did right before I went to bed last night. Wanted to avoid having to hook it up at 3 in the morning. Guess it didn't matter.


----------



## muffy189

ya that always happens to me too when i hook em up early. dont look like we got anything coming for a while


----------



## cwby_ram

Yeah, it's coming off yet again tomorrow.


----------



## KevinClark

Up here in the Youngstown area we got 8" in some spots and 12" in other spots. We were busy all day long with residential driveway calls. It was very heavy nasty stuff too.


----------



## D&E

What a waste of a day. Was out for about 8 hours pushing slush. It wasn't that bad before the sun came up, but once the sun starting hitting the stuff, it just turned to mush. I hate chasing water windrows around. It was just enough that salt wouldn't take care of it. 

I was hoping to end the season with a bang. Oh well. I kinda hope that's it. I want to get the mowers out!


----------



## muffy189

we had 4 to 5 inches in salem and it wasnt bad pushing but it did get nasty when the sun came up, i work for the city of salem and the street guys had some problems with the heavyness of it breaking stuff.


----------



## muffy189

plows back off ill take the spreader off tomorrow, the next week looks like nice weather so i dont think ill need it for a while infact i may take the plow off my dakota today too.


----------



## NickT

4 inches in canton, I was out for 15 hours not a bad way to end the season. Need to work on my meyer mouldboard this summer seeing some isssues


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i don't know what part of canton you were in, but i didn't see 4 inches


----------



## NickT

That was measured in several driveways. Treated surfaces obviously had melt off. I also heard that on the radio. I had 2 to 3 in my lot on whipple in belden village


----------



## Kwise

I only saw a few inches too. I know weather is hard to predict, but most stations were talking over a foot total for Canton area. Can't be that hard to predict. But the more they talk it up the more people tune in, so that's all they care about.


----------



## coldcoffee

Got about 17-18" up Northward, wasn't fun pushing dense wet snow that doesn't want to windrow. It rolls off in big balls which makes it that much harder to move, because I have to run it down 120 yrd isle ways w/ cars on both sides. I have a 1 ton diesel w/ a 9' vxt w/ 1.75 ton of salt, and it still climbed up over the snow like a ramp. Had to dig out 4 cars that got stuck on top of my windrows, others got dug out by maintenance. Sometimes they want to cuss at you, even though your on top of it. One lady couldn't wait, slammed it in reverse and had 2 wheels off the ground. She threw her hands in the air while yelling at me, she had the whole isle way blocked. I looked at her, and then just turned around and plowed in the other direction. Will always be a thankless job. One guy did tip me for digging him out, first tip ever in almost 25 years.


----------



## NickT

At least we don't have to worry about a tsunami hi e ya


----------



## coldcoffee

I have 2 brothers in San Diego, I called them at 4:30 AM to warn them. They didn't know about it or Japans earth quake. Radio said it would hit the entire West coast around 8:00 AM Eastern, when most people there were still sleeping. They said people were surfing and waiting on the beach w/ their cameras.


----------



## NickT

Some surfer dude was on the news this morning gnarly waves dude!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

Always someone out there that'd be surfing in a tsunami. Haven't heard anything about it hitting Cali yet? Any word. Coldcoffee, hope your brothers stay safe!


----------



## chevyman51

cwby_ram;1265764 said:


> Always someone out there that'd be surfing in a tsunami. Haven't heard anything about it hitting Cali yet? Any word. Coldcoffee, hope your brothers stay safe!


It hit cali there is a video of it smashing boats around in a marina. And some dude got washed away while he was taking pics.


----------



## KevinClark

Well took off all the equipment today. Washed the truck and cleaned all the windows and cleaned the inside. Lets see how the weather is going to be the rest of this month and see if we can start spring or not. Got to go to the Ortho this week and schedule surgery to have my ACL fixed so I hope snow can hold off till I can move again if were to get any more this year. Here is a beer to all of us


----------



## coldcoffee

cwby_ram;1265764 said:


> Always someone out there that'd be surfing in a tsunami. Haven't heard anything about it hitting Cali yet? Any word. Coldcoffee, hope your brothers stay safe!


Thanks man, As of 8:40 AM yesterday, my brother said it was a dud so far on his beach. I just got finished up w/ the snow this afternoon, so haven't really had time to find out anymore.


----------



## muffy189

hey kevin whos doing your surgery? im going to a guy in boardman to have my MCL looked at this friday.


----------



## KevinClark

Dr. Lustig out of Sharon. I think hes a great Dr.


----------



## muffy189

oh ok so you have to have surgery in sharon


----------



## KevinClark

Yes I will have the surgery at Sharon Regional Hospital. I have seen there surgery floors and they take very good care of you and do good work


----------



## D&E

I think we're done, fellas. It's supposed to be 60 Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

D&E;1267032 said:


> I think we're done, fellas. It's supposed to be 60 Friday and Saturday.


I think we are done in Columbus too. Nothing on the models for the next week. But, I am not putting the plow away yet. lol Just getting started on spring cleanups and such.


----------



## D&E

Young Pup;1267250 said:


> I think we are done in Columbus too. Nothing on the models for the next week. But, I am not putting the plow away yet. lol Just getting started on spring cleanups and such.


We've got a few scheduled for Friday. I can't wait. I miss being outside.


----------



## kashman

its going 2 be a tad wet for clean ups any time soon


----------



## PlowTeam5

Its time to start the warm season work now. I didnt even put my plows on when they called for the 2-10" last week. I knew with the ground being so warm that it wouldnt stick here in the city.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1267362 said:


> its going 2 be a tad wet for clean ups any time soon


ur right chad, if it does not stop raining any time soon, I am not going to be doing any cleanups till the middle of april. it is very wet out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The snow just finally melted off my lawn. Still got big piles left. Gonna be at least mid April before I can touch any yard


----------



## cwby_ram

Yeah, I guess I'll give in and say we're done too. I was gonna wait until April to take the salter off, but I wanna get the dump insert put back in, so maybe next week.


----------



## Young Pup

Go over to lawnsite and our thread there fellas, puco update over there. No need to go downtown now. 

After working outside 4 2 days this week, I am done with the snow now. lol Keep bringing on the sun and warm weather.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1268090 said:


> Go over to lawnsite and our thread there fellas, puco update over there. No need to go downtown now.
> 
> After working outside 4 2 days this week, I am done with the snow now. lol Keep bringing on the sun and warm weather.


Yeah, I'm ready to give in too. Time for spring.


----------



## muffy189

I hate to say it also fellows but bring on the nice weather been a long winter, now im ready to ride the bike.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1268098 said:


> Yeah, I'm ready to give in too. Time for spring.


I won't put my plow away until April though. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1268105 said:


> I won't put my plow away until April though. lol


I was going to wait until April to take the salter off, but I may do it a little early. Be nice to have it out of my way if we aren't using it.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1268107 said:


> I was going to wait until April to take the salter off, but I may do it a little early. Be nice to have it out of my way if we aren't using it.


You might be safe to do that. Hopefully it is not to hard to put back in if needed. lol Looks to bet cold and wet about 8 days out.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1268133 said:


> You might be safe to do that. Hopefully it is not to hard to put back in if needed. lol Looks to bet cold and wet about 8 days out.


I'll wait then. It's a swing-away mount spreader, so once the dumper is in it won't go back on, unless the bed comes out. I've got plenty of other stuff to do for a couple more weeks, it can wait.


----------



## NickT

Fox 8 outta cleveland calling for snow on thursday does anyone have info


----------



## csi.northcoast

they are calling for mainly light snow poss lake effect.... so in weatherman terms 12- 18 inches


----------



## NickT

Nice take I got your sarcasm we ll keep a watchful eye but the ground temp has got to be way up this is a great site by the way.


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1269687 said:


> Fox 8 outta cleveland calling for snow on thursday does anyone have info


Stay tuned. Also this coming weekend has the possibility of snow as well. One model had a good amount for cmh over the weekend. That means you up guys up north too. More to come when we get closer though.


----------



## 496 BB

Oh damn. I just took off all my brackets and everything this past weekend. Couldnt get the cables off so I cut em since Im going electric solenoid next season. So be my luck we get some 18" storm now.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1270030 said:


> Oh damn. I just took off all my brackets and everything this past weekend. Couldnt get the cables off so I cut em since Im going electric solenoid next season. So be my luck we get some 18" storm now.


That'll do it, guess I'll keep waiting to put my stuff up. Now that I got my mind on spring I'm really itching to get my dump insert back in the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1270030 said:


> Oh damn. I just took off all my brackets and everything this past weekend. Couldnt get the cables off so I cut em since Im going electric solenoid next season. So be my luck we get some 18" storm now.


the noon model run of the gfs showed it too.


----------



## Young Pup

Models are still showing the snow for the weekend.And now showing a good size storm for Next Tuesday as well.Until then I am outta here, time to get out and get some more spring cleanups done. payup


----------



## BruceK

Saturday is still a way off and things will change but check out hour 100 on the GEM animation, could be enough to push a little here or there.
http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## 496 BB

I really dont see getting any more pushes in this season. Maybe a dusting or so but these models have been so far off recently is not even funny so Im not putting ANY trust into any of them. I just dont see the ground re-freezing enough for the snow to stick enough to push. Its over either way for me....lol.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

we aren't going to get any accumulating snow. you guys that are hyper for snow need calm down. they called for a foot last time and we got 2'' here and it all melted by 10 a.m......maybe a salting in if its cold enough but I doubt it.


----------



## BruceK

I remember pushing 6" in April a few years back.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Ain't gonna happen


----------



## BruceK

Yes the chances seem to be slim. You won't see me getting any equipment out until the snow is deep enough to push.

On the other hand when 496 cut the cables on his unit he may have angered the snow gods enough to send a big one his way!


----------



## 496 BB

BruceK;1271097 said:


> Yes the chances seem to be slim. You won't see me getting any equipment out until the snow is deep enough to push.
> 
> On the other hand when 496 cut the cables on his unit he may have angered the snow gods enough to send a big one his way!


Haha no doubt. If so I hope you guys have fun cause for once I will be watching from the inside out....cant say I'll be complaining either but Im sure I will hop in someones extra truck and go help or the skidsteer.

If anyone has a line on a Western electric solenoid pump for a Uni let me know. I will be wanting one for next year..need that and a handheld unit.


----------



## blogsdon

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service cleveland oh
250 pm edt wed mar 23 2011


ohz003-006>014-017>023-089-paz003-240300-
/o.new.kcle.zr.y.0004.110323t2300z-110324t0500z/
lucas-wood-ottawa-sandusky-erie oh-lorain-cuyahoga-lake-geauga-
ashtabula inland-hancock-seneca-huron-medina-summit-portage-
trumbull-ashtabula lakeshore-crawford pa-
including the cities of...toledo...bowling green...port clinton...
Fremont...sandusky...lorain...cleveland...mentor...chardon...
Jefferson...findlay...tiffin...norwalk...medina...akron...
Ravenna...warren...ashtabula...meadville
250 pm edt wed mar 23 2011

...freezing rain advisory in effect from 7 pm this evening to
1 am edt thursday...

The national weather service in cleveland has issued a freezing
rain advisory...which is in effect from 7 pm this evening to 1 am
edt thursday.

The showers across northern ohio and northwest pennsylvania will
turn to snow overnight. However...a period of light freezing rain
is possible later this evening as the precipitation changes from
rain to snow. Only a light accumulation of freezing rain is
expected...but that may be enough to produce a light glaze of ice on
untreated roads or walk ways. The precipitation will change over to
all snow late this evening.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A freezing rain advisory is issued when icing is expected in the
affected areas, but not enough to disrupt travel or damage trees
and power lines. Instead, patches of ice will cause slick spots
on roadways and sidewalks. Walking and driving could therefore be
difficult, but not impossible.

&&

$$


----------



## kashman

ill take 2 more saltings so i can use up my salt


----------



## Young Pup

Well, we will see what happens. If it happens it happens. No skin off my back. I have work to do either way cleanups or snow so give me what you got Mother Nature. :waving: But the plow is not going on either until we have enough to plow or I feel confident that we will be getting something. I don't want to wrestle with that thing in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1271181 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service cleveland oh
> 250 pm edt wed mar 23 2011
> 
> ohz003-006>014-017>023-089-paz003-240300-
> /o.new.kcle.zr.y.0004.110323t2300z-110324t0500z/
> lucas-wood-ottawa-sandusky-erie oh-lorain-cuyahoga-lake-geauga-
> ashtabula inland-hancock-seneca-huron-medina-summit-portage-
> trumbull-ashtabula lakeshore-crawford pa-
> including the cities of...toledo...bowling green...port clinton...
> Fremont...sandusky...lorain...cleveland...mentor...chardon...
> Jefferson...findlay...tiffin...norwalk...medina...akron...
> Ravenna...warren...ashtabula...meadville
> 250 pm edt wed mar 23 2011
> 
> ...freezing rain advisory in effect from 7 pm this evening to
> 1 am edt thursday...
> 
> The national weather service in cleveland has issued a freezing
> rain advisory...which is in effect from 7 pm this evening to 1 am
> edt thursday.
> 
> The showers across northern ohio and northwest pennsylvania will
> turn to snow overnight. However...a period of light freezing rain
> is possible later this evening as the precipitation changes from
> rain to snow. Only a light accumulation of freezing rain is
> expected...but that may be enough to produce a light glaze of ice on
> untreated roads or walk ways. The precipitation will change over to
> all snow late this evening.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A freezing rain advisory is issued when icing is expected in the
> affected areas, but not enough to disrupt travel or damage trees
> and power lines. Instead, patches of ice will cause slick spots
> on roadways and sidewalks. Walking and driving could therefore be
> difficult, but not impossible.
> 
> &&
> 
> $$


I saw that over on skyeye. You get anything yet???


----------



## blogsdon

Young Pup;1271330 said:


> I saw that over on skyeye. You get anything yet???


No I hope we don't I put everything in storage and my truck is in the shop having some body work done. Just painted the spot today and really don't want to have to get there early and take it out in the elements!!

Don't have a back up. If necessary I only have one small lot with about 6 spots that I salt so I will use my fertilizer spreader if necessary

Do mostly residential.

Brian


----------



## Young Pup

blogsdon;1271334 said:


> No I hope we don't I put everything in storage and my truck is in the shop having some body work done. Just painted the spot today and really don't want to have to get there early and take it out in the elements!!
> 
> Don't have a back up. If necessary I only have one small lot with about 6 spots that I salt so I will use my fertilizer spreader if necessary
> 
> Do mostly residential.
> 
> Brian


That would stink if you had to do that with the truck.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

weather.com keeps pushing the nowcast back to when the "weather" is coming. nothing is on the radar temps are well above freezing here. they are idiots. ill be sleeping all night. ill get up around 4 to check and call people in if need by while i continue to sleep


----------



## Burkartsplow

Out salting this early AM. We ended up getting a nice little coating of ice on my lots so I am out cruising around in the warm truck pressing a button and making some nice end of season spending cash. Real nice....


----------



## kashman

salt is down and im happy about it


----------



## BruceK

Not to get your hopes up but the Wilmington NWS office is getting a little excited about Saturday night:

.


> SHORT TERM /6 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY/...
> HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD IN TONIGHT AND FRIDAY. WEAK SHORT WAVE
> MOVES ACROSS REGION JUST SOUTH OF CWA. HAVE KEPT LOW CHANCE POP IN
> THE FAR SOUTH FOR THIS FEATURE AS MODELS A BIT DIFFERENT IN ITS
> NORTHERN EXTENT OF PRECIP. TEMPS CLOSE TO GUIDANCE THROUGH THE
> PERIOD. HAVE BUMPED POPS UP A BIT SATURDAY NIGHT AS MODELS A BIT
> MORE AGGRESSIVE WITH WEEKEND SYSTEM. WILL NEED TO WATCH LATER
> TRENDS FOR POSSIBLE ACCUMULATING SNOW SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I was looking at this Tuesday into Wednesday this week and there is the possibility of some measurable wet snow. One model snow and one is rain. 50/50 chance here. I would like one more plowable event or some salting. Im looking to buy a new house and would not mind the extra down payment money.


----------



## NickT

Burkartsplow;1273127 said:


> I was looking at this Tuesday into Wednesday this week and there is the possibility of some measurable wet snow. One model snow and one is rain. 50/50 chance here. I would like one more plowable event or some salting. Im looking to buy a new house and would not mind the extra down payment money.


Yeah one more I'd like to get rid of some salt. Is NE ohio in the path of the snow?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1273127 said:


> I was looking at this Tuesday into Wednesday this week and there is the possibility of some measurable wet snow. One model snow and one is rain. 50/50 chance here. I would like one more plowable event or some salting. Im looking to buy a new house and would not mind the extra down payment money.


where are you looking . me and the old lady are buying a house 2 ones we can come 2 a decision on the city


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1273140 said:


> where are you looking . me and the old lady are buying a house 2 ones we can come 2 a decision on the city


There are 2 houses and they both in rocky river. One is over on Linden the road that runs behind lowes and across the street from lutheran west and the other is off wooster on shoreland ave. My buddy bought the white house right above you on fraiser right by your house. Literally if you go down his back hill and make a right it is about 40 ft to your place. I need to do a little more tree removal on his slope in the next few weeks. We are looking to get a house inspection maybe this week at one of them. Where are you looking at?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1273155 said:


> There are 2 houses and they both in rocky river. One is over on Linden the road that runs behind lowes and across the street from lutheran west and the other is off wooster on shoreland ave. My buddy bought the white house right above you on fraiser right by your house. Literally if you go down his back hill and make a right it is about 40 ft to your place. I need to do a little more tree removal on his slope in the next few weeks. We are looking to get a house inspection maybe this week at one of them. Where are you looking at?


i know both of them me my sis and bro grad from LW .we are looking in the same place as you she looking at she looking at 500,000 &1,000,000 im looking at 150,000 250,000. i was hoping 2 get 100,000 pay cash but she aint going for it


----------



## chevyman51

Looks like you Cbus guys are getting some snow today.


----------



## NickT

We are in the football hall of fame city


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1274085 said:


> Looks like you Cbus guys are getting some snow today.


We've got snow, looked like a good 1"-2" on the grass up my way. It's not sticking to any hard surfaces though. I doubt I'll even get to salt.


----------



## chevyman51

cwby_ram;1274162 said:


> We've got snow, looked like a good 1"-2" on the grass up my way. It's not sticking to any hard surfaces though. I doubt I'll even get to salt.


that sucks from what it looked like on the news you guys acutaly had something.

Nick how much you got up there?


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1274166 said:


> that sucks from what it looked like on the news you guys acutaly had something.
> 
> Nick how much you got up there?


Nah, roads are wet, that's all for now. If the temps get low enough, I may try to salt, but I doubt I'll have to do anything. I was hoping to get rid of the last little bit of my salt.


----------



## muffy189

the one church i do called and said they wanted salted i didnt think it needed it but hey if they want to pay. So had to dig the spreader out of the corner of the garage. uggh


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1274280 said:


> the one church i do called and said they wanted salted i didnt think it needed it but hey if they want to pay. So had to dig the spreader out of the corner of the garage. uggh


I'm gonna walk out and see what it looks like now, but I don't see us doing anything down here.


----------



## muffy189

cwby_ram;1274306 said:


> I'm gonna walk out and see what it looks like now, but I don't see us doing anything down here.


ya it doesnt look good for me other than the church


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went and salted a few lots and going out at 3am to plow some roof top parking garages and salt all commercials before the AM hits. We have 3 on the grass and 1 to 2 on the ground. Roads are wet, but lots have accumulation. I will take anything I can get at the end of the season.


----------



## kashman

plowed and salted all my stuff


----------



## MahonLawnCare

did a little bit of salting down this way, further north i went more accum.


----------



## alsam116

guess its all over now guys hope everybody did good this season and see you next...


----------



## NickT

Yeah I got that feeling after seeing the snow on the grass this morning and not on the roads. Baba booey to all of you


----------



## 496 BB

Good talking to everyone on here this season. Plow and brackets have been off for about 3 weeks now and I expect it to stay that way until next season starts. Enjoy your summer fellas and see ya then! 

If anyone does run across a Western Uni Pump or handheld control unit drop me a line on a PM please.


----------



## muffy189

i agree i think its over for sure it was nice talking to everyone on here and we will talk to you guys next season


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm with the rest of you. Be taking the salter off next week. Thanks for the hospitality this season, glad I got to be a part of it. Until the snow flies again, God bless!


----------



## Burkartsplow

One more to come this season.even if it is a small salting event.maybe monday in to tuesday.


----------



## 496 BB

Burkartsplow;1275363 said:


> One more to come this season.even if it is a small salting event.maybe monday in to tuesday.


Not down here. Its done done done...lol.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1275443 said:


> Not down here. Its done done done...lol.


I agree. We've seen everything we'll get down here.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, I am ready for a vacation can we go back to winter mode????? lol Hope everyone's summer is going good.


----------



## NickT

Going good here will be plow painting in a month or so looking forward for 4th of july weekend to have a few cold ones not that I need that to pop the top!!


----------



## kashman

this year is 1 of the best iv had got work till the snow starts and then some


----------



## Young Pup

I am ready for more than a few cold ones myself. lol

Same here work wise, grass is growing like weeds and we have been getting weekly rains so far. Hopefully that will continue for the rest of the season to keep the mowers going to get that easy green. payup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

im ready to plow


----------



## NickT

Wait not yet I got some maintenance 1st to do..lol


----------



## buddy4781

I'm looking forward to falling snow. Adding a salter spreader to the bobcat this year and hoping to add an 8' plow to my collection of toys for the bobcat.


----------



## chevy$men

wake up guys snow is almost here........lmao


----------



## SServices

not soon enough!!


----------



## csi.northcoast

hey ohio guys please read my post on the other ohio snow thread...it might save you a$$


----------



## PlowTeam5

sbg4024;1300579 said:


> hey ohio guys please read my post on the other ohio snow thread...it might save you a$$


Which other thread?


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1306658 said:


> Which other thread?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41874&page=930


----------



## NickT

Hey ohio snow fighters,anyone here around the canton area?


----------



## SServices

I'm in clinton


----------



## Kwise

I'm in Hartville. Have some plowing in the Canton area.


----------



## Young Pup

4966bb has started a new thread for the upcoming winter weather season. Here is the link. Hope we all have a good year. Everything I am hearing from skyeye posters and another forum is we should have a good one.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=124672


----------



## KevinClark

Were out of Trumbull County. Everything looks really good for all of us..... Here's to hoping for a great and safe season for all of us! Anyone started to get there equipment out and ready?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Plows, salters, landscape and shop equipment AUCTION!*

Hey there guys - We are having a huge equipment auction in October. Wanted to give you a link. There will be box plows, salters, loaders, trucks, shop equipment, mowers, blowers, etc!! All the pictures and videos will be posted within the next few days!

Thanks!

Also - We are only about 50 minutes from Toledo....

http://www.orbitbid.com/moreInfo.cfm?ID=2024


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1310256 said:


> Were out of Trumbull County. Everything looks really good for all of us..... Here's to hoping for a great and safe season for all of us! Anyone started to get there equipment out and ready?


Yup. Just got to build me a lightbar from scratch and flush all the fluids and Im done. Wired the new harness last week.


----------



## KevinClark

496 BB;1310475 said:


> Yup. Just got to build me a lightbar from scratch and flush all the fluids and Im done. Wired the new harness last week.


We switched trucks this year from a Dodge to a Chevy. Had to have a new bracket and wiring installed. Had that done first week of September. Got the plow out and hooked up to the truck and found out there was only 2 1/2 - 3" of clearance from the ground to the bracket. So I had to make a run to Summit Racing in Akron and got a set of torsion bar keys and installed them. Now we have about 6-7" of clearance. I was leaking fluid on the plow and just figured out it was over full. Its only 7 months old.

I picked up a new blower yesterday and getting the garage ready for our bag salt..... Fun fun


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1310518 said:


> We switched trucks this year from a Dodge to a Chevy. Had to have a new bracket and wiring installed. Had that done first week of September. Got the plow out and hooked up to the truck and found out there was only 2 1/2 - 3" of clearance from the ground to the bracket. So I had to make a run to Summit Racing in Akron and got a set of torsion bar keys and installed them. Now we have about 6-7" of clearance. I was leaking fluid on the plow and just figured out it was over full. Its only 7 months old.
> 
> I picked up a new blower yesterday and getting the garage ready for our bag salt..... Fun fun


Make sure you have at least 3/4" from your control arm and frame stop or it will ride like complete sh!t. You may already know this but thought Id throw it out.

I got so much little things to do but never the time to do it. Busy as hell on the construction side. Good problem to have though.


----------



## KevinClark

496 BB;1310533 said:


> Make sure you have at least 3/4" from your control arm and frame stop or it will ride like complete sh!t. You may already know this but thought Id throw it out.
> 
> I got so much little things to do but never the time to do it. Busy as hell on the construction side. Good problem to have though.


I did check for that and thank you for the added info.... I know how you feel we have been busy all season long with our lawn care and landscaping business. I find time here and there to try to get as much done as I can which never seems to be enough.


----------



## Kwise

I've got so many things that need done in good weather and no time to do it. Always go from millions of things to do to sitting around and waiting once the weather gets cold.


----------



## 496 BB

Yep just like the ole saying....you either got the time and no money or got the money and no time.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think we should use this old thread for Ohio weather. It is better then this years.


----------



## Flawless440

Yeah, we don't Chris's thread anymore. He's mean :laughing:

I'm going to start my own Ohio thread, it's going to be the best!!!!


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1427713 said:


> Yeah, we don't Chris's thread anymore. He's mean :laughing:
> 
> I'm going to start my own Ohio thread, it's going to be the best!!!!


:laughing:


----------



## kashman

can we still talk about our wifes


----------



## NickT

Is this the fun side of the island?


----------



## coldcoffee

Just an FYI for those that actually do conduct snow/ice removal...You might want to check your lots if you haven't already done so. The warm temps from the last 48 hrs or so, has caused some good pile melt down & w/ the temps falling back out has produced black ice patches in all of the dips on the pavement & the run off areas near the piles. Just got done salting after being called in this evening.


----------



## NickT

Ouch ......


----------



## cwby_ram

All my piles went away with yesterday's rain! 

I'm gonna come over to the fun side too...


----------



## Mike S

this is stupid we have to go back and forth between two threads! GAY!!!!! I think im going to go join the canadian thread!


----------



## cwby_ram

No kidding, their's has been going for years, hasn't it?


----------



## Burkartsplow

I just liked this one more since it was producing more snowfall. Maybe if we start it back up we can create a little mojo and get the season going.


----------



## SuburbanPlower

You boys in the Cleveland area have no idea how good you have it. I'm about to be homeless here in Cincy. It sucks. It's looking like we aren't gonna receive one bit of snow this season.


----------



## 496 BB

SuburbanPlower;1428229 said:


> You boys in the Cleveland area have no idea how good you have it. I'm about to be homeless here in Cincy. It sucks. It's looking like we aren't gonna receive one bit of snow this season.


Lol. Time will only tell for Feb. Hopefully we can get a negative tilt going on and get rocking. Pretty lousy here as well. Feb always seems to be a good month though.


----------



## justgeorge

496 BB;1428358 said:


> Lol. Time will only tell for Feb. Hopefully we can get a negative tilt going on and get rocking. Pretty lousy here as well. Feb always seems to be a good month though.


Didn't plow at all in Feb last year here in Cinci, just a couple of salt events (but I wasn't salting last year). I've only been plowing 4 years, had 4 pushes each of the first three years.


----------



## 4700dan

justgeorge;1428497 said:


> Didn't plow at all in Feb last year here in Cinci, just a couple of salt events (but I wasn't salting last year). I've only been plowing 4 years, had 4 pushes each of the first three years.


OUCH you only had 1 plow event per year for each year you have been plowing, if that keeps up you will be homeless


----------



## justgeorge

4700dan;1428533 said:


> OUCH you only had 1 plow event per year for each year you have been plowing, if that keeps up you will be homeless


No it was 4 each year. Paid for the plow the first year, was hoping to pay for my spreader this year, not going to happen.

And I just figured out this is last year's thread!


----------



## NickT

justgeorge;1428552 said:


> No it was 4 each year. Paid for the plow the first year, was hoping to pay for my spreader this year, not going to happen.
> 
> And I just figured out this is last year's thread!


We're using this thread to try and give us some good mojo for the rest of the season. Someone needs to wake up the snow gods!!!


----------



## 4700dan

NickT;1428561 said:


> We're using this thread to try and give us some good mojo for the rest of the season. Someone needs to wake up the snow gods!!!


Yes wake up snow gods because we have only had 4 plow events and 12 salt events here this is not good for 8 weeks in :realmad:


----------



## NickT

justgeorge;1428552 said:


> No it was 4 each year. Paid for the plow the first year, was hoping to pay for my spreader this year, not going to happen.
> 
> And I just figured out this is last year's thread!


Paid for your plow on 4 pushes????


----------



## 496 BB

Last year in Cinccy you were at 28" at this date and we were at 19.8". Your avg yearly snowfall is slightly less than ours (yours - ~23" while ours ~ 28"). This is really two winters in a row for us not getting very good snow. I think we just BARLEY met our avg last year while this year we are well under at -7.5" so far for the season and thats on an avg season.

Your normal as of today for the season is 10.4". You are at a staggering 2.0". Yep thats OHIO for ya.


----------



## justgeorge

NickT;1428579 said:


> Paid for your plow on 4 pushes????


Yep got a good deal on a barely used Western 7.5' Ultramount on Ebay, subbed for a guy doing a Walmart parking lot 3 minutes from my house. Then throw in some big snows and 16-20 hours days.


----------



## Young Pup

Winter Weather Advisory 
Alert: ...A WINTRY MIX EXPECTED ACROSS PARTS OF THE OHIO VALLEY 
TONIGHT... 

.WARM...MOIST AIR OVERSPREADING SHALLOW COLD AIR AT THE SURFACE WILL 
BRING A MIX OF RAIN...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET TO PARTS OF THE OHIO 
VALLEY OVERNIGHT. LIGHT ICE ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED AS 
TEMPERATURES HOVER NEAR THE FREEZING MARK. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET WHICH IS IN EFFECT 
UNTIL 6 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* LOCATIONS...THE WHITEWATER AND MIAMI VALLEYS...WEST CENTRAL OHIO 
AND PARTS OF CENTRAL OHIO. 

* HAZARD TYPES...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....LIGHT ICE ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED. LITTLE OR 
NO SLEET ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED. 

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL QUICKLY OVERSPREAD THE ADVISORY AREA 
THIS EVENING. FREEZING RAIN WITH A CHANCE OF SLEET CAN BE 
EXPECTED. AS TEMPERATURES SLIGHTLY WARM TOWARD MORNING... 
PRECIPITATION SHOULD BECOME ALL RAIN BY THURSDAY MORNING. 

* IMPACTS...UNTREATED ROADS...BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES AS WELL AS 
SIDEWALKS MAY DEVELOP SLICK SPOTS OVERNIGHT. A LIGHT COATING OF 
ICE WILL ALSO BE POSSIBLE ON EXPOSED OBJECTS SUCH AS CARS AND 
TREES. 
Instructions: REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. 
Target Area: Auglaize
Champaign
Clark
Darke
Delaware
Fairfield
Franklin
Greene
Hardin
Licking
Logan
Madison
Mercer
Miami
Montgomery
Preble
Shelby
Union


----------



## Young Pup

A MIX OF WINTRY WEATHER WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE 
INTO THE OVERNIGHT... 

.A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL MOVE INTO THE OHIO VALLEY TOWARDS 
DAYBREAK. AHEAD OF THE LOW SOME PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP THIS 
EVENING AND TEMPERATURES WILL WARM ALOFT. THE PRECIPITATION 
SHOULD START AS SNOW AND WILL CHANGE OR MIX WITH FREEZING RAIN 
AND SLEET. THE PRECIPITATION WILL START DECREASING BY DAYBREAK AND 
TEMPERATURES WILL BEGIN TO WARM ABOVE FREEZING. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 
6 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SOME SLEET ..WHICH IS IN 
EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....ANY ICE ACCUMULATION WILL BE UNDER A TENTH OF 
AN INCH. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION WILL BE AN INCH OR LESS. 

* TIMING...THE PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP RAPIDLY THIS EVENING 
AND THEN BEGIN TO DECREASE TOWARD DAYBREAK. 

* WINDS...SOUTHEAST UNDER 10 MPH. 

* IMPACTS...SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION CAN MAKE ROADS 
SLICK...REQUIRING LOWER SPEEDS AND GREATER DISTANCES BETWEEN 
VEHICLES WHILE DRIVING. 

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S. 

* VISIBILITIES...UNDER 3 MILES IN SNOW BUT AROUND 5 TO 6 MILES IN 
FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. 
Instructions: A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW, BLOWING SNOW, SLEET, FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE SIGNIFICANT, THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES. 
Target Area: Ashland
Crawford
Hancock
Holmes
Knox
Mahoning
Marion
Medina
Morrow
Portage
Richland
Stark
Summit
Trumbull
Wayne
Wyandot


----------



## Young Pup

Winter Weather Advisory 
Alert: ...WINTRY MIX POSSIBLE OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY THURSDAY MORNING... 

.A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS WILL MOVE TO THE 
NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL SPREAD FROM SOUTH TO NORTH 
TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING. PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY START AS 
A WINTRY MIX TONIGHT...BEFORE EVENTUALLY CHANGING OVER TO RAIN 
THURSDAY MORNING. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 
10 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PITTSBURGH HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN...SLEET...AND SNOW...WHICH IS 
IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* HAZARD TYPES...MAINLY FREEZING RAIN...WITH SLEET AND SNOW ALSO 
POSSIBLE. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....ONE TENTH OF AN INCH OR LESS OF FREEZING RAIN. 
LESS THAN AN INCH OF SNOW. 

* TIMING...MAINLY DURING THE EARLY MORNING HOURS OF THURSDAY. 

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO 
SNOW...SLEET AND ICE ON ROADS. 

* WINDS...LESS THAN 10 MPH. 
Instructions: A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING AND REPORT SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BY CALLING TOLL FREE...1-877-633-6772. 
Target Area: Carroll
Columbiana
Coshocton
Guernsey
Harrison
Jefferson
Muskingum
Tuscarawas


----------



## Flawless440

I'm going with roads & lots are going to maintain wet by morning rush. Still on the fence about buying more salt. This is crazy....

Well guess i'll check the other Ohio thread now.. What about starting a new thread, and call it somthin different?? Temps might drop???


----------



## NickT

How about calling it shytty ohio weather?
Or ohio weather sucks
Or Only in Ohio
You get my point


----------



## 496 BB

Always Sunny in Ohio


----------



## Flawless440

Ohio valley flood plains


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1429702 said:


> Ohio valley flood plains


Indeed, from winter weather advisory to flood watch.


----------



## SuburbanPlower

I'm thinking about going out and plowing the rain.

Weather for the next 5 days here in Cincy....40's with a few days pushing 50.


----------



## NickT

Ohio rain thread


----------



## 496 BB

^^^^ I like it


----------



## Young Pup

SuburbanPlower;1429779 said:


> I'm thinking about going out and plowing the rain.
> 
> Weather for the next 5 days here in Cincy....40's with a few days pushing 50.


Curious as to where you are hearing this from?? Tv station or the national weather service??


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1429845 said:


> Curious as to where you are hearing this from?? Tv station or the national weather service??


I am seeing it on our local stations here


----------



## NickT

Weather channel is saying 40's and rain next week


----------

